# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja avoimesta datasta (HSL-alue) 2019 - 2022

## Rattivaunu

Avaan omavaltaisesti uuden ketjun havainnoille, jotka koskevat puhtaasti avoimen datan (tai "livedatan") näyttämiä tietoja. Näin ollen datan havaintoja ei jatkossa ole tarpeen ilmoittaa perinteisissä havaintoketjuissa.

Huomasin, että avoimen datan mukaan HB (Helsingin Bussiliikenne) #1614 olisi ajanut pääsiäismaanantaina 22.4. yhden lähdön linjalla 24. Pitääkö tieto paikkansa, onko Linkker todellakin ajanut sivun linjalla 24, vai johtuuko jälki datassa jostain muusta?

----------


## bernemi

> Huomasin, että avoimen datan mukaan HB (Helsingin Bussiliikenne) #1614 olisi ajanut pääsiäismaanantaina 22.4. yhden lähdön linjalla 24. Pitääkö tieto paikkansa, onko Linkker todellakin ajanut sivun linjalla 24, vai johtuuko jälki datassa jostain muusta?


Ei se 1614 ole 24:llä käynyt, vaan joku kuljettaja on varmaankin "leikkinyt kilvillä".

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ja sitten toinen havainto. Datassa ilmeisesti Transdev Helsingin kalustoa on siirtynyt noin viikon sisällä Transdev Vantaan puolelle. Muun muassa Linkkerit #3008 ja #3009 näkyvät nyt Transdev Vantaan busseina (nopeasti vilkaistuna sama koskee muutakin linjalta 55 tuttua kalustoa, mahdollisesti kaikkea aiemmin Transdev Helsingin puolella ollutta laivastoa). Tällä tiedolla ei ole kovin suurta merkitystä, mutta tiettyjä asioita etsittäessä tämäkin on hyvä tietää.

----------


## Noksu

> Ja sitten toinen havainto. Datassa ilmeisesti Transdev Helsingin kalustoa on siirtynyt noin viikon sisällä Transdev Vantaan puolelle. Muun muassa Linkkerit #3008 ja #3009 näkyvät nyt Transdev Vantaan busseina (nopeasti vilkaistuna sama koskee muutakin linjalta 55 tuttua kalustoa, mahdollisesti kaikkea aiemmin Transdev Helsingin puolella ollutta laivastoa). Tällä tiedolla ei ole kovin suurta merkitystä, mutta tiettyjä asioita etsittäessä tämäkin on hyvä tietää.


Kyse taitaa olla siitä, että Bussitutka alun perin merkitsi auton liikennöitsijän vuoron operaattorin, ei auton oikeasti omistavan yhtiön mukaan. Tästä syystä Transdev Helsingin, Koillisen Liikennepalveluiden, Pohjolan Liikenteen sekä Korsisaaren listoille on jäänyt kummittelemaan busseja, jotka todellisesti on merkittynä Transdev Vantaalle, Taksikuljetukselle, Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteelle ja Nurmijärven Linjalle. Samaten erilaisia alihankinta- ja autonlainauskuvioita näkyy väärin: ainakin Åbergin listalla kummittelee Reissu Ruodin 36, HelB:n listalla on KS 11, Nobinan listalla Tk 236 ja Taksikuljetuksen listalla ÅL 18.

Tämä ongelma on kuitenkin kaiketi korjattu sunnuntaina puolen päivän aikoihin, eli sen jälkeen kirjautuneiden tietojen pitäisi olla oikeiden liikennöitsijöiden kohdalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hyvä että tiedot korjataan. Ja tuo omistajajuttukin on vähän kaksijakoinen, osa kalustosta voi olla leasingillä (ja osa omaa), joten ehkäpä täsmällisin ilmaisumuoto on "ajoneuvon haltija". Mutta nyt aletaan lipsua saivartelun puolelle...

----------


## ttsirkia

> Kyse taitaa olla siitä, että Bussitutka alun perin merkitsi auton liikennöitsijän vuoron operaattorin, ei auton oikeasti omistavan yhtiön mukaan.  [...] Tämä ongelma on kuitenkin kaiketi korjattu sunnuntaina puolen päivän aikoihin, eli sen jälkeen kirjautuneiden tietojen pitäisi olla oikeiden liikennöitsijöiden kohdalla.


Asia on täsmälleen näin. En huomannut alun perin, että MQTT-viestin otsikossa on omistajan tunnus ja viestin sisällössä taas linjan liikennöitsijän tunnus. Nyt kun dataa on kertynyt enemmän, niin poistan jossain vaiheessa nuo muutaman ensimmäisen päivän tiedot, joissa voi tosiaan olla tämänkaltaisia virheitä.

Aiemmin myös jo upcoming-tilassa oleva kulkuneuvo kirjaantui tietokantaan vuorolle, mutta huomasin, että ainakin joissain tapauksissa kulkuneuvo olikin vielä vaihtunut ennen vuoron lähtöä. Upcoming-tilan kulkuneuvot näkyvät yhä tummanharmaalla kartalla, mutta vasta ongoing-tilassa oleva vuoro tallentuu.

----------


## Noksu

Ilmeisesti lippujärjestelmän uudistuminen on aiheuttanut sen, että dataan on kertynyt runsaasti kummallisia lähtöjä.  Esimerkiksi NF 17 olisi muka ajanut ja tulisi ajamaan tänään linjoja 173, 79, 75, 549 ja 218.  :Laughing:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ilmeisesti lippujärjestelmän uudistuminen on aiheuttanut sen, että dataan on kertynyt runsaasti kummallisia lähtöjä.  Esimerkiksi NF 17 olisi muka ajanut ja tulisi ajamaan tänään linjoja 173, 79, 75, 549 ja 218.


Syy voi olla vaikkapa tuo, ja vastaavalla tavoin HB:n 2003-mallisilla Scaloilla olisi ollut / tulisi olemaan tänäänkin töitä linjoilla 18 ja 39. 

Juuri tällaisten seikkojen vuoksi datan tietoja ei missään nimessä tule esittää kalustohavaintoina kalustohavaintoketjuissa.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Ilmeisesti lippujärjestelmän uudistuminen on aiheuttanut sen, että dataan on kertynyt runsaasti kummallisia lähtöjä.


Jep. Näyttäisi tulleen suuri määrä ongoing-tilassa olevia lähtöjä, joiden lähtöaika on kuitenkin pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Bussitutkan tallennusehdoissa on nyt vielä lisäehto, että ongoing-tilainenkaan lähtö ei tallennu ennen lähtöaikaansa. Valitettavasti noita huteja on näin jälkikäteen suht hankala erottaa, mutta poistin äsken läjän sellaisia lähtöjä, joiden lähtöaika oli yhä pitkälle tulevaisuuteen.





> Juuri tällaisten seikkojen vuoksi datan tietoja ei missään nimessä tule esittää kalustohavaintoina kalustohavaintoketjuissa.


Jep. Avoimen datan tiedoista on kätevää tarkistaa havaintoja ja tehdä muuta seurantaa, mutta ehdotonta totuutta ei sieltä löydy.

Kirjausten mukaan muuten ainoa Ikarus (HelB 411) olisi ollut eilen pitkästä aikaa ajossa. Kolme lähtöä linjalla 70. Onkohan bussi ollut oikeastikin pitkähkön tauon jälkeen linjalla?

----------


## Akizz

> Jep. Näyttäisi tulleen suuri määrä ongoing-tilassa olevia lähtöjä, joiden lähtöaika on kuitenkin pitkälle tulevaisuuteen. Bussitutkan tallennusehdoissa on nyt vielä lisäehto, että ongoing-tilainenkaan lähtö ei tallennu ennen lähtöaikaansa. Valitettavasti noita huteja on näin jälkikäteen suht hankala erottaa, mutta poistin äsken läjän sellaisia lähtöjä, joiden lähtöaika oli yhä pitkälle tulevaisuuteen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jep. Avoimen datan tiedoista on kätevää tarkistaa havaintoja ja tehdä muuta seurantaa, mutta ehdotonta totuutta ei sieltä löydy.
> 
> Kirjausten mukaan muuten ainoa Ikarus (HelB 411) olisi ollut eilen pitkästä aikaa ajossa. Kolme lähtöä linjalla 70. Onkohan bussi ollut oikeastikin pitkähkön tauon jälkeen linjalla?


On ollut, kyydissä olin.

----------


## Makke93

PL 822:lla oli kirjauduttu linjalle 58 Ilmalan varikolla 7 aikaan aamulla, eli siinä on ilmeisesti vielä LIJ laitteet vaikka se on 8 kuukautta yli-ikäinen.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

30.4

NF #744 näyttäisi olevan palautettu Kloviin, oli livedatan mukaan linjalla 147A aamuruuhkassa.

----------


## julkistensuurkuluttaja

> 30.4
> 
> NF #744 näyttäisi olevan palautettu Kloviin, oli livedatan mukaan linjalla 147A aamuruuhkassa.


Juu on, matkustin sillä aamulla 147A:lla.

----------


## Makke93

6.5

Taksikuljetuksen 667 oli kirjautunut linjalle 544 klo 8 aikaan Pohjois-Espoossa Kiilaniityntie 10 pihassa.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 6.5
> 
> Taksikuljetuksen 667 oli kirjautunut linjalle 544 klo 8 aikaan Pohjois-Espoossa Kiilaniityntie 10 pihassa.


Ja pian Taksikuljetus varmaan poistaa kaikki Helbin entiset Scalavanhukset, ja ostaa jonkun käytetyn linja-auton, joka tulee ajamaan 544:stä yhdessä noiden uusien Ivecojen kanssa. Heitetäänpäs villi veikkaus että Korsisaaren nykyinen Scala, 26 tai Iveco, 62 vois päätyi Taksikuljetukselle, kun Korsisaarella tuskin on elokuusta alkaen noille autoille paljon käyttöä. Ja ovat vielä sopivan ikäisiäkin...

----------


## Makke93

> Ja pian Taksikuljetus varmaan poistaa kaikki Helbin entiset Scalavanhukset, ja ostaa jonkun käytetyn linja-auton, joka tulee ajamaan 544:stä yhdessä noiden uusien Ivecojen kanssa. Heitetäänpäs villi veikkaus että Korsisaaren nykyinen Scala, 26 tai Iveco, 62 vois päätyi Taksikuljetukselle, kun Korsisaarella tuskin on elokuusta alkaen noille autoille paljon käyttöä. Ja ovat vielä sopivan ikäisiäkin...


Vaikka ivecot ovatkin tulleet myöhässä, niin se ei ole estänyt hankkimasta käytettyä kalustoa vara-autoksi, jos se on Taksikuljetuksella aikomus. 544:lla on ollut ajoittain jokin Åbergin auto korvaamassa Scalaa, eli oma veikkaukseni on että tämä tulee jatkumaan.

----------


## zige94

> Kyse taitaa olla siitä, että Bussitutka alun perin merkitsi auton liikennöitsijän vuoron operaattorin, ei auton oikeasti omistavan yhtiön mukaan.


Kyllähän tuo näyttää esimerkiksi Pohjolan Liikenteen linjat ja autot Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen alla. Moni esimerkiksi meidän varikoilta ajettavista linjoista näkyy PKL:n alla, eikä PL:n. Joissakin tapauksissa sama auto näkynyt molemmissa samana päivänä. Tuo ei näyttäisi näyttävän mitenkään loogisesti noita, esimerkiksi linjat 787 ja 788:t näkyvät sekä PL että PKL.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Kyllähän tuo näyttää esimerkiksi Pohjolan Liikenteen linjat ja autot Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteen alla. Moni esimerkiksi meidän varikoilta ajettavista linjoista näkyy PKL:n alla, eikä PL:n. Joissakin tapauksissa sama auto näkynyt molemmissa samana päivänä. Tuo ei näyttäisi näyttävän mitenkään loogisesti noita, esimerkiksi linjat 787 ja 788:t näkyvät sekä PL että PKL.


Bussitutkahan ei näytä linjan liikennöitsijää lainkaan. Liikennöitsijätieto on ainoastaan kulkuneuvokohtainen tieto, joka tallentuu tällä hetkellä sen mukaisesti, mitä HSL ilmoittaa kunkin kaluston omistajaksi, kun kulkuneuvo on liikenteessä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

10.5

NF #965 / 226 (Mercedes-Benz Citaro)

----------


## Akizz

En ihan ymmärrä tätä keskustelua, miksi tämä on erotettu tavallisista havainnoista? Sama se onko ihmissilmin vai netin kautta havaittu bussi linjalla..?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En ihan ymmärrä tätä keskustelua, miksi tämä on erotettu tavallisista havainnoista? Sama se onko ihmissilmin vai netin kautta havaittu bussi linjalla..?


Ei kaikissa tapauksissa ole. Toisinaan datassa näkyy sellaista, mitä ei oikeasti ole ollut liikenteessä. Ja välillä datasta puuttuu tapahtuma, joka on oikeasti ajettu. *Esimerkki tältä päivältä pe 10.5.2019*. Kuvan bussi (Nobina #18) ajoi tänään ainakin aamulla linjalla 147A, kuten kuvasta näkyy, mutta data ei tuota kerro.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Kuvan bussi (Nobina #18) ajoi tänään ainakin aamulla linjalla 147A, kuten kuvasta näkyy, mutta data ei tuota kerro.


Jostain syystä ihan säännönmukaisesti lähdöt klo 8:24 ja 9:24 näyttäisivät jäävän ilman kirjausta tuolta linjalta.

----------


## Noksu

> Jostain syystä ihan säännönmukaisesti lähdöt klo 8:24 ja 9:24 näyttäisivät jäävän ilman kirjausta tuolta linjalta.


Osa ajoneuvoista näkyy datassa vain hetkellisinä piikkeinä. Tätä ongelmaa on esiintynyt niin pitkään kuin olen dataa seurannut. Viime aikoina näitä ongelmallisia ajoneuvoja NF 18:n lisäksi ovat olleet ainakin NF 483, NF 1077, TDF 1206 ja Tk 811. Olen bongannut niitä ajossa ilman että ne ovat datassa näkyneet.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

11.5

NF #998 / 238 (Scania OE320LE -teli)

----------


## LimoSWN

Kaksi havaintoa 

Toinen Nobinan listalla #99983 linjalla 66 26.04.2019 klo. 14.26 tuo 99 alku viitannut VTT:n laina autoihin, muutoin tuo olisi nobinan 983 mersu. 

tänään 11.05.2019. Nobina 1064 linjalla 79. useita lähtöjä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Artic 463 on datan mukaan linjalla 8 nyt 6.6. klo 14.11.

----------


## ttsirkia

Muutamaa poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta kaikki HelB:n bussit alle numeron 900 ovat olleet tänään poissa ajosta. Nähdäänköhän 300-sarjaa vielä syysliikenteessä vai onko niiden ajot ajettu?

----------


## ttsirkia

Tutkin huvikseni, voisiko datasta louhia kulkuneuvoja erikoisilla linjoilla. Näyttää ainakin suht hankalalta, sillä tänäänkin on ollut 454 kappaletta sellaisia kylki- ja linjanumeron yhdistelmiä, joita ei ole kahden viikon aikana aikaisemmin esiintynyt. Vaikka mentäisiin 30 päivää taaksepäin, niin siitä huolimatta näitä pareja tulisi vielä 312 kappaletta. Aika paljon tuntuu siis olevan päiväkohtaista vaihtelua, mikä on tietenkin jossain määrin ihan ymmärrettävää, kun linjoja ja kalustoa on paljon.

----------


## JT

> Tutkin huvikseni, voisiko datasta louhia kulkuneuvoja erikoisilla linjoilla. Näyttää ainakin suht hankalalta, sillä tänäänkin on ollut 454 kappaletta sellaisia kylki- ja linjanumeron yhdistelmiä, joita ei ole kahden viikon aikana aikaisemmin esiintynyt. Vaikka mentäisiin 30 päivää taaksepäin, niin siitä huolimatta näitä pareja tulisi vielä 312 kappaletta. Aika paljon tuntuu siis olevan päiväkohtaista vaihtelua, mikä on tietenkin jossain määrin ihan ymmärrettävää, kun linjoja ja kalustoa on paljon.


Ja kesäliikenteessä se on selvästi todennäköisempää, koska varakalustoa on varikoilla suhteessa paljon enemmän kuin talvikaudella. Toki tässä viime parin viikon aikaikkunassa uusia kylkinumero&linjanumero -yhdistelmiä syntyy jo ihan siitäkin syystä, että aikataulukausi vaihtui ja liikennöitsijät järjestivät uudelleen autokierrot ja vakioautot niille.

----------


## KriZuu

> Ja kesäliikenteessä se on selvästi todennäköisempää, koska varakalustoa on varikoilla suhteessa paljon enemmän kuin talvikaudella. Toki tässä viime parin viikon aikaikkunassa uusia kylkinumero&linjanumero -yhdistelmiä syntyy jo ihan siitäkin syystä, että aikataulukausi vaihtui ja liikennöitsijät järjestivät uudelleen autokierrot ja vakioautot niille.


Myös autojen pikkuhuolloille on nyt oiva hetki, kun liikenne on vähäisempää. Tämä sitten näkyy enenevissä määrin autojen kierrättämisessä.

----------


## LimoSWN

Pe 12.07. 19.

Nof 826 ( VDL Citea LLE-120) / 553,553K

Tämän jälkeen ei tämä auto ole ollut enään linjalla.

----------


## joboo

Huomasin tossa katellessa että linjalla 37 on kaikki (5) autoa liikenteessä, kuitenkin on peruttu kumpaakin suuntaan 6 lähtöä päivän aikana. Miten tämmönen voi olla mahdollista ajavatko kuskit "omilla aikatauluilla"

----------


## LimoSWN

Suora kopio tutkasta

Kulkuneuvon tiedot
bus3
Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy
Näkymä esittää kulkuneuvon viimeisimmät lähdöt sekä millä linjoilla kulkuneuvo on ylipäänsä liikkunut viime aikoina.

Viimeisimmät lähdöt
Kulkuneuvon kymmenen viimeisintä lähtöä.

Linja	Määränpää	Lähtöaika
bus457A	Luhtaanmäki	to 30.5.2019 15:20
bus41	Kamppi	to 30.5.2019 10:39
bus41	Kannelmäki	to 30.5.2019 10:32
bus43	Elielinaukio	to 30.5.2019 9:54
bus43	Kuninkaantammi	to 30.5.2019 9:29

Siis että mitä? - helb #3 linjalla 457A?
Johan se oli poistettu ainakin kauan sitten. 

Tätä asiaa kummastellut tuosta päivästä lähtien.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Suora kopio tutkasta
> Siis että mitä? - helb #3 linjalla 457A?
> Johan se oli poistettu ainakin kauan sitten. 
> 
> Tätä asiaa kummastellut tuosta päivästä lähtien.


Olisikohan jokin järjestelmän osa kolmosesta siirretty toiseen bussiin päivittämättä tietoja? Tai jokin puhdas konfiguraatiovirhe.

----------


## bussiauto

> Suora kopio tutkasta
> 
> Kulkuneuvon tiedot
> bus3
> Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy
> Näkymä esittää kulkuneuvon viimeisimmät lähdöt
> 
> Tätä asiaa kummastellut tuosta päivästä lähtien.


Myös esim datassa näkyvä VTT #9999 on aika mystinen tapaus. Näyttää olleen linjalla 550 29.5.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobinallakin pari outoa🤔
NF 99978 / 227 leppävaara la 27.4.2019 9:45
NF 99979 / 322 elielinaukio la 27.4.2019 5:47
NF 99983 / 66 paloheinä pe 26.4.2019 14.26

----------


## Bussipoika04

> Nobinallakin pari outoa🤔
> NF 99978 / 227 leppävaara la 27.4.2019 9:45
> NF 99979 / 322 elielinaukio la 27.4.2019 5:47
> NF 99983 / 66 paloheinä pe 26.4.2019 14.26


Nämä ovat koulutuslaitteita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

1.8.2019

Bussitutkan informaation mukaan HelB #1916 on linjalla 70 tätä kirjoitettaessa. Kyseinen bussi lienee kolmiakselinen Scania Citywide Suburban. Tämän toimituserän HelBin busseja ei liene ollut kaupallisessa ajossa tätä ennen?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

2.8

NF #658 / 548 (Hakunilan/Roihupellon 8700LE)

----------


## Rattivaunu

3.8., aamu

Linjalla 571 uunituoreet Suburbanit HelB 1913, 1915, 1917 ja 1919.

Linjalla 63 Helb 1916.

Tiedot haettu Bussitutkan palveluista.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> 3.8., aamu
> 
> Linjalla 571 uunituoreet Suburbanit HelB 1913, 1915, 1917 ja 1919.
> 
> Linjalla 63 Helb 1916.
> 
> Tiedot haettu Bussitutkan palveluista.


Auto #1919 bongattu maastosta linjalla 571. Komia laite.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

7.8.

Bussitutkan mukaan HelB #1913, #1915, #1917 ja #1919 ovat jälleen ajossa tiistain tauon jälkeen, ainakin nyt keskiviikkoaamuna ne liikkuvat datan mukaan linjalla 14.

----------


## Rattivaunu

12.8.2019

Bussitutkan mukaan Pohjolan Liikenne #444 on aloittanut liikenteen jo klo 3.58 linjalla 231N. Tätä kirjoitettaessa auto oli ensimmäisellä sivullaan Järvenperä - Elielinaukio.

PKL #452 lähti puolestaan klo 4.28 Kuurinniitystä kohti Elielinaukiota linjalla 235N datan mukaan.

----------


## bussiauto

12.8. aamu
Bussitutkan mukaan ÅL 19 on linjalla 544 (A1-Citea)

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> 7.8.
> 
> Bussitutkan mukaan HelB #1913, #1915, #1917 ja #1919 ovat jälleen ajossa tiistain tauon jälkeen, ainakin nyt keskiviikkoaamuna ne liikkuvat datan mukaan linjalla 14.


Itse näin eilen illalla HelB 1913 615:lla (vai oisko ollut 614) no jompi kumpi linja kuitenki

----------


## ipeniemela

12.8.19 NOF 1056 / 345

----------


## Mokka

Linjalla 971 on tänään ollut Korsisaaren autot 11 ja 16. Ajaakohan Korsisaari alihankintana Taksikuljetukselle? Tai autot myyty ja laitteet jääneet päivittämättä?

----------


## Miska

> Linjalla 971 on tänään ollut Korsisaaren autot 11 ja 16. Ajaakohan Korsisaari alihankintana Taksikuljetukselle? Tai autot myyty ja laitteet jääneet päivittämättä?


Myös autoissa näytti lukevan edelleen Korsisaari.

----------


## Mokka

Nobinan kuljettajalla linjalla 235 on ollut "maanantai" vaikka onkin keskiviikko.

Lähtö 5.29 Espoosta: Karakallion lenkki jäi ajamatta.
Lähtö 6.35 Elieliltä: Kirjautunut väärän suunnan lähdölle eli 6.35 Espoosta. Vaihtoi sitten Pitäjänmäessä oikean suunnan ja jatkoi linjaa ohittaen Karakallion jälleen kerran.

Edit. Ainakin tutkan mukaan kyseinen auto 622 ollut viimeksi linjalla 1.7

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Nobinan kuljettajalla linjalla 235 on ollut "maanantai" vaikka onkin keskiviikko.
> 
> Lähtö 5.29 Espoosta: Karakallion lenkki jäi ajamatta.
> Lähtö 6.35 Elieliltä: Kirjautunut väärän suunnan lähdölle eli 6.35 Espoosta. Vaihtoi sitten Pitäjänmäessä oikean suunnan ja jatkoi linjaa ohittaen Karakallion jälleen kerran.
> 
> Edit. Ainakin tutkan mukaan kyseinen auto 622 ollut viimeksi linjalla 1.7


Itse ainakin katoin nyt Bussitutkasta 11.43 että 622 ois ajossa tällä hetkellä linjalla 235 Talontien kohdalla.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Itse ainakin katoin nyt Bussitutkasta 11.43 että 622 ois ajossa tällä hetkellä linjalla 235 Talontien kohdalla.


Nämä tutka jutut omaan paikkaan. 
Mutta kyllä se seisoi illalla 13.08.  Elielinaukiolla.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Nämä tutka jutut omaan paikkaan. 
> Mutta kyllä se seisoi illalla 13.08.  Elielinaukiolla.


Mihin lankaan tutkahavainnot menevät jollei tähän?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tutkan antaman tiedon mukaan HelB #307 olisi tätä kirjoitettaessa linjalla 550. Onkohan oikeasti?

----------


## Akizz

> Tutkan antaman tiedon mukaan HelB #307 olisi tätä kirjoitettaessa linjalla 550. Onkohan oikeasti?


En usko, ei ole tällä hetkellä linjalla.

----------


## JT

> Tutkan antaman tiedon mukaan HelB #307 olisi tätä kirjoitettaessa linjalla 550. Onkohan oikeasti?


Tutkan mukaan se olisi ollut kirjautuneena 7:37 lähdölle Westendinasemalta, jolle olisi ollut myös kirjautunut #1306, joka on ajanut seuraavan lähdön klo 9:00 Itäkeskuksesta. On siis mahdollista, että #307 on ollut lähdöllä osan matkaa tai sitten se on ollut puhdas virhekirjaus.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tutkan mukaan se olisi ollut kirjautuneena 7:37 lähdölle Westendinasemalta, jolle olisi ollut myös kirjautunut #1306, joka on ajanut seuraavan lähdön klo 9:00 Itäkeskuksesta. On siis mahdollista, että #307 on ollut lähdöllä osan matkaa tai sitten se on ollut puhdas virhekirjaus.


307 näkyi kartalla vielä siinä vaiheessa, kun se oli Pitäjänmäen kohdalla (ja tämän havaittuani kirjoin aamuviestin tästä aiheesta). Melko pian sen jälkeen sitä ei enää siellä näkynyt. Itse kallistun sellaiselle kannalle, että se on vaihdettu mahdollisesti jossain Ruhan varikon lähitienoilla hieman uudempaan autoon. Tämän kaltaisissa tutkailmoituksissa on kyllä usein takana virhekirjautuminenkin, en siis sulje sitäkään mahdollisuutta pois.

----------


## bernemi

> 307 näkyi kartalla vielä siinä vaiheessa, kun se oli Pitäjänmäen kohdalla (ja tämän havaittuani kirjoin aamuviestin tästä aiheesta). Melko pian sen jälkeen sitä ei enää siellä näkynyt. Itse kallistun sellaiselle kannalle, että se on vaihdettu mahdollisesti jossain Ruhan varikon lähitienoilla hieman uudempaan autoon. Tämän kaltaisissa tutkailmoituksissa on kyllä usein takana virhekirjautuminenkin, en siis sulje sitäkään mahdollisuutta pois.


Helb 307 näyttäisi tosiaan olleen tänään yhden aamuruuhkan lähdön 550:lla. Liekö ensimmäinen kerta, kun 550:lla on ollut muuta, kuin runkolinjakalustoa? (jos 1402:ta ei lasketa"

Tarkistin asian järjestelmistä, ja huomasin, että 307 vaihdettiin autoon 1306 Metsäläntien pysäkillä Itäkeskukseen päin. Akuutti autopula runkolinja-autoista taisi olla kyseessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Bussitutkan mukaan raitiovaunu HKL #467 on ollut tiistai-illasta (3.9.) lähtien tuotannon puolella. 3.9. tutkan jäljet vievät linjalle 10 ja keskiviikkona 4.9. #467 on tähän mennessä liikkunut linjalla 8.

----------


## aki

Lauantai 7.9

NF 626 / 80, 82, 85, 86, 89
NF 627 / 576, 619, 624, 711
NF 630 / 561
NF 631 / 553K
NF 632 / 722, 731, 739
NF 633 / 80, 82, 84, 88
NF 638 / 243, 244, 245A
NF 658 / 243, 244, 245A
NF 664 / 85, 86
SL 823 / 611

----------


## Rattivaunu

Bussitutkan tietojen mukaan Nobina #1128 olisi aloittanut liikennöinnin, jälkiä näkyy tältä illalta (10.9.) linjalla 510.

----------


## NS

Tänään 11.9. Bussitutkassa näkyy (ensimmäistä kertaa?) myös HKL Metroliikenteen kalustoa. Kartoille saa näkyviin molemmat päälinjat, mutta kalustolistauksessa ei jostain syystä näy muita linjoja kuin M1.

----------


## Noksu

> Tänään 11.9. Bussitutkassa näkyy (ensimmäistä kertaa?) myös HKL Metroliikenteen kalustoa. Kartoille saa näkyviin molemmat päälinjat, mutta kalustolistauksessa ei jostain syystä näy muita linjoja kuin M1.


Kalustolistauksessa näkyvä linja ei ole M1, vaan M2. M1 löytyy kyllä myös, kun muuttaa domainia. Kummankin linjan tunnuksena näkyy 1M, joka tulee ilmeisesti siitä, että linjojen kokopitkät tunnukset ovat 31M1 ja 31M2.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään 11.9. Bussitutkassa (bussitutka.fi) näkyy  (ensimmäistä kertaa?) myös HKL Metroliikenteen kalustoa. Kartoille saa  näkyviin molemmat päälinjat, mutta kalustolistauksessa ei jostain syystä  näy muita linjoja kuin M1.


Noksu ehtikin jo asiantuntevasti kommentoida asioiden näkyvyyttä. Ilmeisesti tämä on ensimmäisiä kertoja vähään aikaan, kun avoimen datan metromateraalia näkyy näissä käyttöliittymissä. Voi olla, että bussitutkan kehittelijä tekee joitakin säätöjä palvelunsa osalta, jotta metron liikkeiden seuraaminen saataisiin yksinkertaisemmaksi. Mutta, HIENO juttu, että metro on nyt mukana tässä reaaliaikaisessa nettiseurannassa!

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ilmeisesti Bussitutkaa on päivitetty metrotietojen näyttämisen suhteen.

Mutta yksi kysymys nousi esille. M100- ja M200-kaluston kohdalla näkyy vain parittomia vaunuja. Ne taitavat kulkea tähän aikaan vuodesta ohjaamo kohti itää? Ilmeisesti nelivaunuisesta junasta ilmoitetaan vain itäisin vaunu? M300-sarjassa koko juna on samannumeroinen (esim. 301) ja erilliset vaunut on eroteltu kirjaimin. Siksi 300:sten käyttöaste näyttää paljon paremmalta kuin vanhempien sarjojen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

14.9.

Datan mukaan Nobina #1153 olisi tätä kirjoitettaessa linjalla 510. Kyseisestä autosta ei ole mainintaa foorumilla eikä datassakaan ennen tätä noteerausta. Ensimmäisiä sivuja kaupallisessa liikenteessä? Tosin, jotkut autot ovat olleet alusta pitäen tai muuten jonkin aikaa näkymättömissä reaaliaikakulkutietojen osalta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

17.9.

Datan mukaan HKL #468 liikkuu linjalla 1.

----------


## Makke93

18.9

NOF 1154 oli kirjautunut linjalle 157 klovin varikolla klo 16:12 eli noin 15min sitten.

----------


## JT

Ke 18.9.

PL #2986 / 643

----------


## Rattivaunu

19.9.2019

Tutkan mukaan NOF #1154 on linjalla 510. Tämä voi olla ensimmäinen kerta tällä autolla kaupallisessa liikenteessä.

----------


## Makke93

19.9 

NOF 1164 oli kirjautunut Klovin varikolla linjalle 717N klo 20:12.

----------


## Pera

Bussitutkan mukaan TLL 10 (VDL Citea SLE-129 Electric) oli tänään 19.9 linjalla 54 klo 15:07 Lähdössä Itäkeskuksesta.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Bussitutkan mukaan TLL 10 (VDL Citea SLE-129 Electric) oli tänään 19.9 linjalla 54 klo 15:07 Lähdössä Itäkeskuksesta.


Eiköhän ole varikolla kirjauduttu, kun TLL #42 oli kirjautunut myös kyseiselle lähdölle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

20.9.2019

Tutkan mukaan NOF #1164 on viimein päässyt liikenteeseen (linja 510).

----------


## ttsirkia

> 20.9.2019
> 
> Tutkan mukaan NOF #1164 on viimein päässyt liikenteeseen (linja 510).


Olen juuri kyydissä 510:lla, ei näy tutkassa tällä hetkellä.

----------


## NS

Teemu Sirkiälle kysymys:

Olisiko bussitutka.fi -palvelussa mahdollista muokata liikennöintivuorokautta ainakin raitiovaunujen kohdalla alkavaksi ja päättyväksi klo 03? Silloin yksi ja sama vaunu ei kirjautuisi historiaan yhdelle linjalle kahdelle eri päivälle tilanteessa, jossa vaunu on jatkanut liikennöintiä yli puolenyön. Vastaavasti vaunu ei näkyisi historiassa kahdella linjalla saman päivän aikana, jos se todellisuudessa on ajanut ensimmäistä linjaa vain hetken aikaa puolenyön jälkeen.

----------


## Makke93

23.9.

NOF 1146 oli kirjautunut linjalle 736 Klovin varikolla klo 10:47.

----------


## Puolimatala

Bussitutkan mukaan HelBin pätkä MAN 729 olisi pöristellyt torstaina 19.9. kaksi siivua 39:llä. Kampista 7.29 ja Myyrmäestä 8.42. 

Jostain syystä tutka myös näyttää samaisen MANin olleen linjan 59 Sompasaaresta klo 19.23 lähteneessä vuorossa tiistaina 17.9. Sekä lähteneen myös Pajamäestä linjalla 14 klo 19.16.

----------


## Rattivaunu

25.9.2019

Nof #1146 on datan mukaan linjalla 510.

----------


## zige94

> Jostain syystä tutka myös näyttää samaisen MANin olleen linjan 59 Sompasaaresta klo 19.23 lähteneessä vuorossa tiistaina 17.9. Sekä lähteneen myös Pajamäestä linjalla 14 klo 19.16.


Ettei olisi jälleen kerran tietyt harrastajat leikkineet noilla linjakilvillä ja systeemeillä...

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ettei olisi jälleen kerran tietyt harrastajat leikkineet noilla linjakilvillä ja systeemeillä...


Se voi hyvinkin olla mahdollista. 59:hän on Pohjolan liikenteen linja...  :Very Happy:

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Se voi hyvinkin olla mahdollista. 59:hän on Pohjolan liikenteen linja...


Pohjolan Liikenteellä ei ole tosin MAN-busseja.

----------


## Makke93

> Pohjolan Liikenteellä ei ole tosin MAN-busseja.


Ei, mutta Zigen viestin idea kai olikin arvuutella, että oliko joku harrastaja kirjautunut Helbin MANilla Pohjolan liikenteen linjalle 59.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ettei olisi jälleen kerran tietyt harrastajat leikkineet noilla linjakilvillä ja systeemeillä...


No, ei sentään liikennöitsijän oma työntekijä sabotoinut kalustoa, jotta saisi äksöniä työvuoroihinsa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vastaavia esimerkkejä on havaittavissa HelB:n autojen 1201 ja 1202 datanäkymissä, siellä näkyy linjoina sellaisiakin, joilla nuo kaksi eivät varmasti ole liikkuneet kyseisinä päivinä (24. - 25.9.). Vaikka en kovin tosikko yleensä olekaan, mielestäni päiväkotitouhut voisi jättää päiväkoteihin ja pitää työpaikat ja -välineet aikuisten ihmisten toiminnan mukaisina.

Sen ymmärrän, että uuden juuri käyttöönotettavan (tai ehkä pitkään korjaamolla olleen) kaluston kohdalla kirjaudutaan testimielessä mille tahansa linjalle. Niitäkin jälkiä näkyy datan tiedoissa ja se on totta kai täysin ok.

----------


## zige94

> Vastaavia esimerkkejä on havaittavissa HelB:n autojen 1201 ja 1202 datanäkymissä, siellä näkyy linjoina sellaisiakin, joilla nuo kaksi eivät varmasti ole liikkuneet kyseisinä päivinä (24. - 25.9.). Vaikka en kovin tosikko yleensä olekaan, mielestäni päiväkotitouhut voisi jättää päiväkoteihin ja pitää työpaikat ja -välineet aikuisten ihmisten toiminnan mukaisina.
> 
> Sen ymmärrän, että uuden juuri käyttöönotettavan (tai ehkä pitkään korjaamolla olleen) kaluston kohdalla kirjaudutaan testimielessä mille tahansa linjalle. Niitäkin jälkiä näkyy datan tiedoissa ja se on totta kai täysin ok.


Joo mun teoria oli ihan oikea. Yhdessä Whatsapp-ryhmässä yksi näistä leikkijöistä jakoi tänään kuvankin 1201:stä kilvitettynä ja kirjauduttuna 996:n lähdölle.
Ihan samaa mieltä kanssasi ja jotkut harrastaja mieliset kuljettajat tämän vielä sallii... Tuskin myöskään nuo kirjaukset systeemissä on ihan turhaan olemassa. En toki tiedä aiheuttaako nuo väärät kirjaukset jotain ongelmia tai päänvaivaa jossain.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Joo mun teoria oli ihan oikea. Yhdessä Whatsapp-ryhmässä yksi näistä leikkijöistä jakoi tänään kuvankin 1201:stä kilvitettynä ja kirjauduttuna 996:n lähdölle.
> Ihan samaa mieltä kanssasi ja jotkut harrastaja mieliset kuljettajat tämän vielä sallii...


Myös HelB #1321 ilmeisesti samat leikkijät kirjautuneet pe 20.9. eräille lähdöille linjoilla 33 ja 996.

----------


## killerpop

> J ja jotkut harrastaja mieliset kuljettajat tämän vielä sallii... Tuskin myöskään nuo kirjaukset systeemissä on ihan turhaan olemassa. En toki tiedä aiheuttaako nuo väärät kirjaukset jotain ongelmia tai päänvaivaa jossain.


Kyllähän nyt autoa pitää voida kilvittää miten haluaa. Ei ne autot ole HSL:n autoja, vaan liikennöitsijän. Se, että niillä ajetaan sopimusliikenteen ajoja, ei muuta asiaa yhtään miksikään. 

Sikäli jos jotain linjatunnuksia logitetaan, niin eiköhän sinne logiteta myös ajettu aika ja matkakin, todennäköisesti myös paikkatietokin. Fiksumpi järjestelmä ymmärtäisi kyllä, että auto ei ole ko linjalla, jos kilpi on esim 50km etäisyydellä ko reitistä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

27.9.2019

Tutkan mukaan Nobina #1149 on linjalla 510. #1149:stä ei taida olla tähän mennessä vielä kovin runsaasti havaintoja?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

27.9

NF #479 / 321 (Scania K270UB Scala -teli)

----------


## zige94

> Kyllähän nyt autoa pitää voida kilvittää miten haluaa. Ei ne autot ole HSL:n autoja, vaan liikennöitsijän. Se, että niillä ajetaan sopimusliikenteen ajoja, ei muuta asiaa yhtään miksikään. 
> 
> Sikäli jos jotain linjatunnuksia logitetaan, niin eiköhän sinne logiteta myös ajettu aika ja matkakin, todennäköisesti myös paikkatietokin. Fiksumpi järjestelmä ymmärtäisi kyllä, että auto ei ole ko linjalla, jos kilpi on esim 50km etäisyydellä ko reitistä.


Tässä tarkoitetussa "Kilvittämisessä" kirjaudutaan tietyille HSL:n lähdöille tuolla HSL:n LIJ-systeemillä. Jos taas Mobitecista tmv. ns. manuaalisesti kilvitetään niin ne ei kirjaudu tuonne HSL:n dataan.
Tuolta LIJ:stä kilvittämisellä voidaan kirjautua toisen liikennöitsijöidenkin lähdöille ja saada kilpiin myös muiden liikennöitsijöiden linjoja, joita ei välttämättä Mobiteciin tmv. ole asennettu.

----------


## bernemi

27.9
Tammelundin Sähkö-VDL näyttäisi bussitutkan mukaan olleen iltaruuhkan Lauttasaaressa linjoilla 21 ja 21B.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Sinne kai nuo on tarkoitettukin.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Sinne kai nuo on tarkoitettukin.


Eikös nämä tulleet Vuosaaren linjoille?🤔

----------


## Wreith

> Eikös nämä tulleet Vuosaaren linjoille?🤔


Kyllä. Vuosaaressa ei ole vaan latauslaitteet valmiina (näin sanottiin jossain aikasemmin) niin kokeilevat vissiinki sen aikaa noita muillakin linjoilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

1.10.

Datan mukaan HelB #1611 (Linkker) on jälleen päässyt linjalle. Itse asiassa datan mukaan tänään linjalla 23 on liikkunut peräti kolme eri Linkkeriä (#1611, #1612 ja #1614), mutta eivät ilmeisesti samanaikaisesti.

----------


## Akizz

1.10.
Aamu: 
NF 7 / 435 (Vest Center H)

Iltapäivä:
HelB 903 / 436 (MAN Lions City)
NF 993 / 582

----------


## Rattivaunu

4.10.

Tutkan mukaan linja 510 olisi kokonaan oranssi. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen arkiaamu klo 8, kun runkolinja 510 ajetaan kokonaisuudessaan runkolinjavärisellä kalustolla.

Havaintoja ei taida olla vieläkään autoista #1147 ja #1150?

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> 4.10.
> 
> Tutkan mukaan linja 510 olisi kokonaan oranssi. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen arkiaamu klo 8, kun runkolinja 510 ajetaan kokonaisuudessaan runkolinjavärisellä kalustolla.
> 
> Havaintoja ei taida olla vieläkään autoista #1147 ja #1150?


Jep, tosin tutkan mukaan B7RLE 8700 Volvo (654) olisi ajanut yhden lähdon Herttoniemestä Westendiin klo 8.35.

----------


## Rattivaunu

4.10.

Bussitutkan mukaan Artic 469 olisi tänään liikkunut linjoilla 6T ja 8.

----------


## Pera

Helbit 1928 ja 1929 ovat bussitutkan mukaan linjalla 111

----------


## Rattivaunu

14.10.2019

Datan mukaan Nobina #1147 on liikkunut linjalla 510 maanantaina iltapäivällä 14.10. Mahtaako kulkea nyt ensimmäistä kertaa kaupallisessa liikenteessä?

----------


## Noksu

Datan mukaan NF 1150 olisi parhaillaan linjalla 143A.

----------


## JT

> Datan mukaan NF 1150 olisi parhaillaan linjalla 143A.


Ja tämä on toki oranssi Scania - tuli juuri vastaan linjalla 147A.

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.10.

Tutkan mukaan Artic #470 on linjalla 9.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nobina #1141 on kirjautunut keskiviikkona 16.10. ilmeisesti testaamistarkoituksessa parille eri linjalle. Nobina ei niistä linjoista kumpaakaan hoida, joten ensimmäinen liikennöintipäivä on vielä edessä. #1141 voi olla seuraava uusi nobinalainen liikenteessä. Se lienee sininen Scania Citywide Suburban eli samanlainen kuin jo käytössä olevat #1119 - 1134.

----------


## Rattivaunu

18.10.2019

Tutkan mukaan Nobina #1140 on linjalla 235. Siitä ei kai ole kerrottu mitään havaintoja tänne ennen tätä.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Pohjolan Liikenteen 2824 näyttää olevan Transdevin linjalla 69? Tuo ajoi nimittäin juuri vierestäni, ja äänestä päätellen se oli juuri kyseinen auto.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pohjolan Liikenteen 2824 näyttää olevan Transdevin linjalla 69??? Tuo ajoi nimittäin juuri vierestäni, ja äänestä päätellen se oli juuri kyseinen auto.


Voisiko kyseessä olla jokin alihankintajärjestely?

----------


## Makke93

PL 2824 on entinen TDF 1901, vissiinkin palannut Transdeville, vaikka 69 onkin aika outo sijoitus, kun se kulki aikaisemmin lähes ainoastaan lnjoilla 71 ja 78.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Veikkaan, että PL 2824 palautunut Volvolle ja Transdev vuokrannut sen. Livenä näin just äsken, ja kyljissä lukee tuttu 522 ja siinä on myös Transdevin logot. Datassa kulkee vielä PL:n 2824:nä.

----------


## Makke93

Juu tosiaan, mulla menikin numerot sekaisin. 2824 onkin vanha 522, ja 1901 on 2924.

----------


## Tenava

> Juu tosiaan, mulla menikin numerot sekaisin. 2824 onkin vanha 522, ja 1901 on 2924.


Pojat pojat TDF 1901 = PL 2984 ja on Volvon omistama auto ja on PL Keravan ajossa edelleen. Transdevilta oli Volvolla vuokralla TDF 522 oli PL 2824 ja TDF 523 oli PL 2825 ja molemmat autot on palautunut takas Transdevin omaan kalusto vahvuuteen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:36 ----------




> Veikkaan, että PL 2824 palautunut Volvolle ja Transdev vuokrannut sen. Livenä näin just äsken, ja kyljissä lukee tuttu 522 ja siinä on myös Transdevin logot. Datassa kulkee vielä PL:n 2824:nä.


Ollut kokoajan Transdevin omia autoja 522 ja 523 olivat Volvolla vuokralla.

----------


## aki

21.10

NF 9 / 38, 321, 332, 345
NF 15 / 321, 322, 332

----------


## Rattivaunu

23.10.

Tutkan mukaan HelB #1932 on aloittanut liikennöinnin.

----------


## Bussipoika04

Tutkan mukaan NF 1136 on linjalla 235.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 23.10.
> 
> Tutkan mukaan HelB #1932 on aloittanut liikennöinnin.


Tutkan mukaan myös #1930 on aloittanut liikennöinnin.

----------


## Noksu

Reittilokia tutkimalla vaikuttaisi siltä, että linjan 550 lähdölle 13:25 Itäkeskuksesta lähti 1508, mutta jo Roihupellon pysäkillä sen tilalle vaihdettiin 309. Se puolestaan ajoi Talontien pysäkille asti, jossa tilalle vaihdettiin 1503.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Tämä  ei ole havainto, mutta miksi HelB #1900 ei näy tutkassa?

----------


## ttsirkia

> Tämä  ei ole havainto, mutta miksi HelB #1900 ei näy tutkassa?


Sen GPS-lähettimessä lienee samaa vikaa kuin HelB 1503:ssa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

24.10.

Nobina #1135 on tutkan mukaan linjalla 235.

----------


## Bussipoika04

Tutkan mukaan NF 1142/143A, 147A

----------


## VolvoBussi91

26.10

Mitä täällä tapahtuu?


Tutkan mukaan linja 73 ajaa Ala-Tikkurilaa kohti Tattariharjun kautta?
Tutka näyttää myös, että linjan 77 bussi HelB 1209 ajaisi Rautatientoriin päin Pukinmäen ratavartta pitkin.




---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:30 ----------

Päivitys: Bussit liikkuvat taas, tosin n.10-40 minuuttia myöhässä.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> 26.10
> 
> Mitä täällä tapahtuu?
> 
> 
> Tutkan mukaan linja 73 ajaa Ala-Tikkurilaa kohti Tattariharjun kautta?
> Tutka näyttää myös, että linjan 77 bussi HelB 1209 ajaisi Rautatientoriin päin Pukinmäen ratavartta pitkin.


Hesarin perusteella Tattariharjuntien ja Vanhan Helsingin tien risteyksessä tapahtui viiden aikoihin iltapäivästä kolari, jonka takia osa busseista taisi ajaa poikkeusreittejä.

----------


## Bussipoika04

Tutkan mukaan NF 1137/572K

----------


## ana

Niinkään ei havainto, vaan sen puuttuminen. Missä lienee NF 976, kun ei ole ollut datan mukaan linjalla kuukauteen?

----------


## Rattivaunu

28.10.

Tutkan mukaan Nobina #1138 on tänä iltana liikkunut linjalla 235.

----------


## Rattivaunu

29.10.

Tutka ilmoittaa tällä kertaa mm. sellaista, että Nobina #1141 on liikenteessä (linjalla 235).

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> 29.10.
> 
> Tutka ilmoittaa tällä kertaa mm. sellaista, että Nobina #1141 on liikenteessä (linjalla 235).


Jep! Pitäjänmäessä nähty  :Very Happy:

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Dataan ilmestynyt "tilastot", joissa näkyy esim. myöhästymiset.
Olis muuten siistiä saada noihin tietoihin vielä kyseisen bussin kylkinumero.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Dataan ilmestynyt "tilastot", joissa näkyy esim. myöhästymiset.
> Olis muuten siistiä saada noihin tietoihin vielä kyseisen bussin kylkinumero.


Tuo toiminnallisuus Bussitutkassa tulee laajentumaan vielä tässä parin lähiviikon aikana. Laitoin tämän ensimmäisen version eilen jo tyrkylle, kun se tuli valmiiksi. Tarkoitus on ainakin laskea vielä linjakohtaisia keskiarvoja sekä näyttää lähtökohtaisia viivästystietoja.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

31.10

PL #2831 / 555

Avaisko joku tyhmälle, mikä auto tämä olikaan?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 31.10
> 
> PL #2831 / 555
> 
> Avaisko joku tyhmälle, mikä auto tämä olikaan?


Ex Transdev #1407.

----------


## kuukanko

Bussitutkan mukaan 565:llä on ollut tänään vain Åbergin Linjan autoja. Reissu Ruodin eilen ajamia lähtöjä ajoi aamuruuhkassa ÅL 15 ja iltaruuhkassa+illalla ÅL 5.

----------


## NS

> Tuo toiminnallisuus Bussitutkassa tulee laajentumaan vielä tässä parin lähiviikon aikana. Laitoin tämän ensimmäisen version eilen jo tyrkylle, kun se tuli valmiiksi. Tarkoitus on ainakin laskea vielä linjakohtaisia keskiarvoja sekä näyttää lähtökohtaisia viivästystietoja.


Suurkiitos bussitutka.fi -palvelusta ja sen kehittämisestä yhä monipuolisemmaksi.

Olisiko mahdollista muuttaa vuorokauden määritelmää klo 00-00 -> klo 03-03 (tai 04-04)? Siten esimerkiksi ratikoiden kohdalla tietty vaunu ei näkyisi yhden päivän aikana kahdella eri linjalla, jos se todellisuudessa ajoi ensimmäistä linjaa vain tunnin ajan keskiyön jälkeen, jonka jälkeen se siirtyi varikolle ja sieltä toiselle linjalle valtaosaksi vuorokaudesta. Vastaavasti vaunu ei näkyisi tietyllä linjalla kahtena eri päivänä, jos se todellisuudessa ajoi kyseistä linjaa ensimmäisen vuorokauden ajan jatkaen vain osittain toisen vuorokauden puolelle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pyhäinpäivä 2.11.

Tutkan mukaan Artic 471 on liikkunut tänään pääosin linjalla 8, mutta aamulla myös linjalla 6.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Olisiko mahdollista muuttaa vuorokauden määritelmää klo 00-00 -> klo 03-03 (tai 04-04)?


Pidän tämän mielessä. Moni asia muuttuu yllättäen vaikeaksi, jos vuorokausi ei olekaan normaali 00-24. Täytyy tutkia, miten tätä voisi ja kannattaisi lähestyä. Joissain HSL:n palveluissa taitaa näkyä esim. kellonaikoja 27:15, joissa ollaan kolme tuntia vuorokauden rajan yli mutta periaatteessa vielä edellisessä viikonpäivässä.

Nyt on muuten tarjolla paljon uutta linjakohtaisissa tilastoissa. Siitä esim. tutkimaan linja 510 (epä)täsmällisyyttä.

----------


## mv

> Joissain HSL:n palveluissa taitaa näkyä esim. kellonaikoja 27:15, joissa ollaan kolme tuntia vuorokauden rajan yli mutta periaatteessa vielä edellisessä viikonpäivässä


Tämä johtuu varmaan osittain GTFS-speksistä (General Transit Feed Specification), jossa määritellään, että 


> "For times occurring after midnight on the service day, enter the time as a value greater than 24:00:00 in HH:MM:SS local time for the day on which the trip schedule begins. "


ja 



> Service day - A service day is a time period used to indicate route scheduling. The exact definition of service day varies from agency to agency but service days often do not correspond with calendar days. A service day may exceed 24:00:00 if service begins on one day and ends on a following day. For example, service that runs from 08:00:00 on Friday to 02:00:00 on Saturday, could be denoted as running from 08:00:00 to 26:00:00 on a single service day.


Asiasta keskustelua täällä

HSL julkaisee aikatauludumpin GTFS-muodossa aina kun dataan tulee muutoksia. Tästä dumpista johtuen mm. Google Maps osaa sitten näyttää pysäkkiaikataulut ajantasaisina.

 Tuon datan voi lukea PostgreSQL-tietokantaan tekemilläni skripteillä. Loogisesti GTFS-data näyttää tältä:

----------


## NS

> Täytyy tutkia, miten tätä voisi ja kannattaisi lähestyä.


Kiitos jo etukäteen tutkimisesta. Olisi hienoa jos kalenterivuorokauden saisi liikennöintivuorokaudeksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tutkan mukaan HelB:n Scania L94:silla ei ole ajettu linjalla 25.10. jälkeen. Ehkä niitä ei ole nyt tarvittu, kun VDL-sarja 1920 - 1933 tuli täyteen ja täysimääräisenä liikenteeseen.

----------


## Wreith

Huomasin juuri ettei pohjolan teli-solarikset ole viikonloppuisin käytössä.

----------


## jtm

> Bussitutkan mukaan 565:llä on ollut tänään vain Åbergin Linjan autoja. Reissu Ruodin eilen ajamia lähtöjä ajoi aamuruuhkassa ÅL 15 ja iltaruuhkassa+illalla ÅL 5.


Eihän Ruoti liikennöi enään 565:lla.

----------


## Noksu

Datan mukaan KS 16 on tänään linjalla 812. Mystinen HelB 3 puolestaan näkyy parhaillaan linjalla 500 Sahaajankadulla.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

8.11

PL #815 näyttäisi olevan 51:llä vaikka oli aamulla vielä 996:lla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

12.11.
Tutkan mukaan PL 990 ja 991 ovat päässeet liikenteeseen. Joku ehkä osaa kertoa, millaisia busseja nuo ovat.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> 12.11.
> Tutkan mukaan PL 990 ja 991 ovat päässeet liikenteeseen. Joku ehkä osaa kertoa, millaisia busseja nuo ovat.


Ne on uudet 2 akseliset Volvot

----------


## Rattivaunu

14.11.

Tutka on noteerannut PL:n autot #993, #994 ja #995 ensimmäisen kerran linjalla tänään.

----------


## Tenava

> 14.11.
> 
> Tutka on noteerannut PL:n autot #993, #994 ja #995 ensimmäisen kerran linjalla tänään.


Myös PL 992 ja 985 oli tänään ajossa ekaa päivää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Myös PL 992 ja 985 oli tänään ajossa ekaa päivää.


Tuo #985 tulikin minulle kokonaan uutena tietona, mutta havaintoketjuun oli merkitty jo eilen (13.11.) auto #992 havaituksi liikenteessä. Tutkakin on näköjään samaa mieltä.

----------


## aki

15.11

NF 950 / 335

Tämä on tutkan mukaan ajanut viime viikon lopulta lähtien Köysikujan varikon linjoilla. Tätä ennen auto on ollut Espoossa linjoilla 243-245. Onkohan siirretty pysyvästi Köysikujalle vai onko vain lainassa?

----------


## bernemi

> 15.11
> 
> NF 950 / 335
> 
> Tämä on tutkan mukaan ajanut viime viikon lopulta lähtien Köysikujan varikon linjoilla. Tätä ennen auto on ollut Espoossa linjoilla 243-245. Onkohan siirretty pysyvästi Köysikujalle vai onko vain lainassa?


Ihan pysyvästi köysikujalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:42 ----------




> Ihan pysyvästi köysikujalla.


Jaa, on se näköjään sittenkin Klovin listoilla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ihan pysyvästi köysikujalla.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:42 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Jaa, on se näköjään sittenkin Klovin listoilla.


Koko sarja on tarjottu Nuuksioon linjoille, joten erittäin epätodennäköistä että sarjan joku yksilö siirrettäis Köysikujalle kokonaan? ja eiks Köysikuja ole Klovin sivutoimipiste jolloin autoja saatetaan välillä siirrellä varikolta varikolle?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mystinen HelB 3 puolestaan näkyy parhaillaan linjalla 500 Sahaajankadulla.


Se taitaa olla Hsl:n Transportter, kaikista jäljistä päätellen.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

16.11

HelB #1207 / 114 (Scania K280UB Scala -teli)

----------


## bussiauto

17.11

Bussitutkan mukaan PL 721 näyttäisi olevan 531B:llä. Aika erikoinen sijoitus sunnuntaille.

----------


## Rattivaunu

25.11. (poikkeuspäivä työnseisauksen takia)

Busseja liikkuu sentään jonkin verran, joskin liikennettä näkyy muulla kuin pienkalustolla hoidettavilla linjoilla aika tukevasti Tammelundin Liikenteeseen painottuen. Tammelundin autot taitavat olla tämänkin työtaistelun aikana jotakuinkin normaalisti ajossa. Sama taitaa koskea Åbergin Linjaakin. Isoilla firmoilla on autoja merkittävästi pois liikenteestä.

Muualla kuin Tammelundin ja Åbergin linjoilla on paljon hiljaisempaa, toisaalta tutka näyttää sentään jonkin verran busseja esimerkiksi runkolinjalla 500. Muilla runkolinjoilla on paljon hiljaisempaa tarkasteluhetkellä eli aamukahdeksan ympärillä. Useat bussilinjat ovat kokonaan seis. Toisaalta on koko joukko linjoja, joilla menee joitakin yksittäisiä busseja, usein varsin epätasaisin vuorovälein. Jollain linjalla voi olla yksi ainoa bussi liikenteessä tietyllä hetkellä.

----------


## Noksu

Laskin datan avulla paljonko suunnilleen jokainen liikennöitsijä on saanut tänä aamuna kalustoa ajoon. Pienet liikennöitsijät ja TLL liikennöivät muiden lakkopäivien tapaan normaalisti. Mielenkiintoista on se, että Pohjolalla on yli kaksinkertainen määrä autoja liikkeellä verrattuna muihin suurempiin liikennöitsijöihin.

kaikki: Korsisaari, Nikkanen, Reissu Ruoti, Tammelundin Liikenne, V-S Bussipalvelut, Åbergin Linja
noin 3/5: Taksikuljetus
noin 2/5: Pohjolan Liikenne
noin 1/6: Helsingin Bussiliikenne, Nobina, Savonlinja
noin 1/10: Transdev

----------


## Jufo

Mikäs alue on liikenteessä olevien bussien jakauman perusteella pahimmin motissa tänään?

----------


## Rattivaunu

26.11.

Tutkan mukaan PL #983 ja 996 ovat päässeet tuotannon puolelle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

27.11.

Tutkan mukaan Helb 424 ja 425 ovat tänään olleet liikenteessä. L94:sia Helbillä liikkuu enää kovin harvoin.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> 27.11.
> 
> Tutkan mukaan Helb 424 ja 425 ovat tänään olleet liikenteessä. L94:sia Helbillä liikkuu enää kovin harvoin.


HelB 411 on myös ajossa linjalla 114. Ehti olla yhden kuukauden tauolla.

----------


## Akizz

27.11.

HelB 411 / 113 (Ikarus)

----------


## Resiina

> 26.11.
> 
> Tutkan mukaan PL #983 ja 996 ovat päässeet tuotannon puolelle.


Jep molemmat ovat liikenteessä. Eilen ajoin autolla 996, siinä on kaksi myyntilaitetta HSL ja Matkahuolto. Autolla 996 siis ajetaan pääsääntöisesti linjoja 642(K) ja 665(A.K,N)
Tänään tuli testattua auto 983, kiertelin sillä kolme kierrosta linjaa 973 aamulla.
Molemmat tuntuvat ihan hyviltä ajaa

Linja-autonkuljettaja
Jyrki Längman
Pohjolan Liikenne

----------


## Akizz

> 27.11.
> 
> HelB 411 / 113 (Ikarus)


Tämä tuli väärään ketjuun mutta menköön...

----------


## kuukanko

> Jep molemmat ovat liikenteessä.


Muistatko niiden rekisteritunnuksia?

----------


## antsa

> Muistatko niiden rekisteritunnuksia?


183 BXU-183 ja 196 BXU-196.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 183 BXU-183 ja 196 BXU-196.


Järjestysnumerot kai *9*83 ja *9*96?

----------


## antsa

> Järjestysnumerot kai *9*83 ja *9*96?


Kyllä juuri noin. Tuli näppäilyvirhe  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

28.11.

Tutka on tunnistanut myös PL #984:n ja #989:n eri linjoilla tästä päivästä alkaen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

29.11.

Tällä kertaa tutka on noteerannut PL:n autot #982 ja #986 liikenteessä. Nämä siis tutkan ensihavaintoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

2.12.

Tutkan mukaan HelB #424 on tätä kirjoitettaessa linjalla 616.

----------


## bussiauto

4.12.

Tutkan mukaan PL 216 linjalla 542 (Kirkkonummen linjojen Citea LLE-120)

----------


## bussitietäjä

Tutkan mukaan PL 940 (Scania Scala 4x2) on linjalla 173Z

----------


## bussiauto

> Tutkan mukaan PL 940 (Scania Scala 4x2) on linjalla 173Z


Kyllä, ja täältä silminnäkijähavainto!

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

9.12

NF #944 / 502 (Volvo 8900LE -teli facelift)

----------


## Bussipoika04

13.12. tutka
HelB 1410/43 (Volvo 8900LE 6x2) 
HelB 1411/571 (Volvo 8900LE 6x2)
HelB 1412/571 (Volvo 8900LE 6x2)

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tutka on noteerannut myös vuodenvaihteen 2019 / 2020 uusien bussien koekirjautumisia. Useita HelB:n pieninumeroisia autoja on viime aikoina kirjautunut eri linjoille sekä aivan viime päivinä myös esim. Nobinan uudet Suburbanit 1201 ja 1205.

----------


## HeSa

16.12.

Tutkan mukaan PL 717 linjalla 531 (ainakin 2 viime viikkoa Kirkkonummen linjoilla, muutenkin esiintynyt harvoin, jos koskaan tällä linjalla)

----------


## Rattivaunu

17.12.

Tutkan mukaan HelB #411 on ollut tänään iltapäivällä liikenteessä, linjalla 70. Mahtoiko kukaan havaita tien päällä?

----------


## tohpeeri

> 17.12.
> 
> Tutkan mukaan HelB #411 on ollut tänään iltapäivällä liikenteessä, linjalla 70. Mahtoiko kukaan havaita tien päällä?



N. klo 14 näin ko. bussin Sturenkadulla matkalla Malmille tuulilasikuormassa "täynnä"-valo palaen!

----------


## Prompter

> N. klo 14 näin ko. bussin Sturenkadulla matkalla Malmille tuulilasikuormassa "täynnä"-valo palaen!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxpHTaF91CQ

Takaoven toimimattomuus keskeytti matkan johonkin päin. Liekö tämä Ikarus-aikakauden loppu?

----------


## Ivecomies

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxpHTaF91CQ
> 
> Takaoven toimimattomuus keskeytti matkan johonkin päin. Liekö tämä Ikarus-aikakauden loppu?


Videosta näkee selvästi kuinka kuljettaja yrittää saada takaoven kiinni manuaalisesti, mut sit se vaan yhtäkkiä paiskahtaa takas auki ja avautuu vaan uudestaan, vaikka kuski kuinka yrittää tehdä kaiken. Saa nähdä korjataanko sitä enää vai meneekö auto suoraan poistoon.

----------


## Melamies

> Liekö tämä Ikarus-aikakauden loppu?


Toivottavasti lopultakin.

----------


## toson

oven salvat kiinni ja paineet pois,ja matka jatkuu.......

----------


## Rattivaunu

18.12.

Tutka kertoo, että HelB #2 on linjalla 560.

----------


## Makke93

Jollakulla näyttää olleen hauskaa kun useilta HelBin uusilta pieninumeroisilta autoilta on kirjauduttu vielä hetken Transdevin liikennöitävänä olevan linjan 69 yksittäisille lähdöille. Kuten myös bussilta jonka kylkinumero on 1936, mikä lieneekän. Osa kirjautumisista on tapahtunut kahdesti ja suunnilleen puolen kierrosajan välillä toisistaan, kuten tuo #2:en ajo 560:llä, mutta kakkonen taitaa olla oikeasti tainnut olla linjalla, kun sen lähdöillä ei ole muita autoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

On ollut ihan normaali käytäntö, että uudella kalustolla on ennen käyttöön ottoa kirjauduttu jollekin linjalle koulutus- tai testaustarkoituksessa. Linja voi olla ihan mielivaltainen, vaikkapa raitiolinja 1, vaikka bussin kirjautumisesta on ollut kysymys. HelB kai linjaa 69 alkaa ajaa vuoden 2020 alussa, joten sikäli linjan 69 näkyminen vuoden 2020 uutuuksilla on ihan luontevakin valinta. Mutta jos työstänsä pitää, niin onhan noissa tilanteissa voinut olla ihan hauskaakin.

----------


## Akizz

> Osa kirjautumisista on tapahtunut kahdesti ja suunnilleen puolen kierrosajan välillä toisistaan, kuten tuo #2:en ajo 560:llä, mutta kakkonen taitaa olla oikeasti tainnut olla linjalla, kun sen lähdöillä ei ole muita autoja.


Kyllä #2 oli linjalla 560, bongasin kyseisen auton.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä #2 oli linjalla 560, bongasin kyseisen auton.


Bongasitko rekkaria?

----------


## Rattivaunu

19.12.

HelB #424 on tutkan mukaan linjalla 70. Nyt on menossa kolmatta sivua (tutkan tietojen mukaan) ja ajoneuvo näkyy myös kartalla, joten tuskin tämäkään on "feikkikirjautuminen".

Epätodelliset tilanteet saa usein rajattua pois paitsi kyseenalaisen linjan perusteella, myös siten että ajoneuvo ei näy kartalla liikkumassa kyseisellä linjalla ja kirjautuminen rajoittuu yhteen sivuun. Vähänkin oudompien tapausten kohdalla pyrin varmistamaan muutaman seikan ennen kuin ilmoitan esim. tälle palstalle havainnostani mitään. Eräs erikoisuus syksyllä oli, kun 300-sarjan L94 / Scala oli linjalla 550 noin puolikkaan sivun. Satuin vain kurkistamaan oikeaan aikaan tutkaan, ja seurasin ajoneuvon liikkeitä kartalla jonkin aikaa. Myöhemmin havainto vahvistettiin muuta kautta oikeaksi.

Tutkan tiedot ovat joka tapauksessa vain avoimen datan tietoja, eivät todellisia havaintoja tien päältä. Siksipä tutkan havainnot ilmoitetaan tänne eikä varsinaisiin havaintoketjuihin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Bongasitko rekkaria?


GNR-602 näyttäisi olevan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

19.12.

Tutkan mukaan HelB #4 näyttäisi liikkuvan linjalla 615.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Takaoven toimimattomuus keskeytti matkan johonkin päin. Liekö tämä Ikarus-aikakauden loppu?


Ei näytä olleen, HelB 411 tänäänkin ajossa.

----------


## aki

Nobinan Vesteistä on tutkan mukaan Joulukuussa ollut linja-ajossa enää autot 3 ja 13.

----------


## LimoSWN

Pl #488 / 236 näyttää olevan vakioauto, mutta ei näemmä tilastoi aina itseään. Tutkankin mukaan ollut linjalla viimeksi 12.12.2019, vaikka se oli viimeksi 19.12.2019.

----------


## Rattivaunu

20.12.

HelB #6 näyttäisi tutkan mukaan liikkuvan linjalla 571.

----------


## Rattivaunu

21.12.

Tutkan mukaan kaikki*) Articit ovat nyt tuotannon puolella. Tänään lauantaiaamuna myös #472 paiskii töitä linjoilla 7, 2 ja 3. Kokonaismäärä on viimein 70.

*) Ei sisällä tietenkään vaunuja 401 ja 402, jotka on myyty ulkomaille.

--Muoks: Lisätty bussihavainto

21.12.

Jatketaanpa tutkatutkimuksilla: HelB #1936 näyttäisi kiertävän linjoilla 40 ja 43. Tässä vaiheessa en edes tiedä, millainen linja-auto se on. Tänään asia ehkä valkenee?

----------


## Makke93

> 21.12.
> 
> Tutkan mukaan kaikki*) Articit ovat nyt tuotannon puolella. Tänään lauantaiaamuna myös #472 paiskii töitä linjoilla 7, 2 ja 3. Kokonaismäärä on viimein 70.
> 
> *) Ei sisällä tietenkään vaunuja 401 ja 402, jotka on myyty ulkomaille.


Kai 401 ja 402 ovat myös liikenteessä Saksassa. Toinen juttu on sitten optiovaunujen yhteydessä Schöneicheen valmistettu kolmas Artic. Siitä ei ainakaan minun googlailutaidoilla löydy vielä tietoa liikenteessä olosta. 

Ja sitten ruvetaan odottelemaan jokeriprotoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 21.12.
> 
> Tutkan mukaan kaikki*) Articit ovat nyt tuotannon puolella. Tänään lauantaiaamuna myös #472 paiskii töitä linjoilla 7, 2 ja 3. Kokonaismäärä on viimein 70.
> 
> *) Ei sisällä tietenkään vaunuja 401 ja 402, jotka on myyty ulkomaille.
> 
> --Muoks: Lisätty bussihavainto
> 
> 21.12.
> ...


Se 1936 = EON-955.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Se 1936 = EON-955.


Ellen nyt väärin muista EON-955 on PL 689?

----------


## kuukanko

> Se 1936 = EON-955.


Näitkö sen livenä?




> Ellen nyt väärin muista EON-955 on PL 689?


Kyllä.

----------


## Makke93

> Ellen nyt väärin muista EON-955 on PL 689?





> Kyllä.


Onkohan muita lainassa olleita autoja tulossa Volvolta HelB:lle, kun VDL sarjan ja tämän 1936:n väliin jäi pari numeroa vapaaksi?

----------


## antsa

Tuosta numeroinnista vois päätellä että ehkä myös EON-954 olistullut ? Ex. Pohjola 2984 ex.ex. Transdev 1901....

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näitkö sen livenä?


Mobiilisti totean että kyllä vain. Ja kuvankin otin. Jos tuli julkaisukelpoinen kuva, se saadaan verkkoon myöhemmin tänään.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Tuosta numeroinnista vois päätellä että ehkä myös EON-954 olistullut ? Ex. Pohjola 2984 ex.ex. Transdev 1901....


Mäkin veikkaan samaa..

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ellen nyt väärin muista EON-955 on PL 689?


Nyt pitää käyttää mennyttä aikamuotoa, ei nimittäin ole enää. Ja oliko tuo auto PL:llä kahteenkin otteeseen, näin muistelisin...

----------


## Prompter

> Nyt pitää käyttää mennyttä aikamuotoa, ei nimittäin ole enää. Ja oliko tuo auto PL:llä kahteenkin otteeseen, näin muistelisin...


Oli joo kahdessa osassa. Kesäliikenteen ajan toimi ilmeisesti jälleen esittelyautona.

----------


## bussitietäjä

30.12 Tutka
NF 793 / 510 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE)😳

----------


## Rattivaunu

31.12.2019

Tutkan mukaan HelB #424 on liikkunut linjalla 18 tänään aamusta alkaen useita tunteja yhtäjaksoisesti, ja on tätäkin kirjoitettaessa edelleen 18:lla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

1.1.2020

Tällaisena päivänä tutkassa näkyy paljon mielenkiintoisia asioita, kiitos useiden uusien liikennöintisopimusten.

Nobina on ottanut käyttöön huomattavan määrän Scania Citywide LE Suburbaneja, numeroilla 1181 - 1207. Niitä näyttäisi kulkevan tutkan mukaan etenkin Koillis-Helsingissä ja Itä-Vantaan suunnalla. Mielenkiintoista on se, että autojen tulo ajoon vastasi kellonajan suhteen yllättävän kurinalaisesti numerojärjestystä. Ei eksaktisti, mutta noin karkeasti ottaen.

----------


## Wreith

1.1.2020

Datan mukaan HelB 6 olisi ajanut yhden sivun linjaa 24

----------


## Makke93

> 1.1.2020
> 
> Datan mukaan HelB 6 olisi ajanut yhden sivun linjaa 24



Samalla lähdöllä myös 1931, joka on ajanut monta sivua tänään. 6 on myöskin pari minuuttia myöhemmin lähdöllä Myyrmäestä linjalle 411, jota se on ajanut koko päivän, eli aika varmasti kyseessä on pelkkä kirjautuminen. 

24 puheen ollen, aika erikoista että linjalla on tänään ollut pelkkiä 18-subeja ja yksi 19-VDL.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuosta HelB #6:n näkymisestä 24:sella Uudenvuodenpäivänä vielä sen verran, että satuin seuraamaan tutkaa juuri sillä hetkellä ja tietenkin kiinnostuin tuosta tutkahavainnosta. Aivan ensimmäisenä toimenpiteenäni tarkistin linjan 24 karttanäkymän, mitä kalustoa siellä liikkui. HelB 6:ta ei näkynyt, mutta samalla lähdöllä näkyi toinen auto. Hyvin pian tutka paljasti, että HelB #6 oli jatkanut sillä linjalla, jolla se oli muutenkin liikkunut aamuyhdeksästä alkaen.

Sitten aamun 2.1.2020 havaintoihin (avoin data) aamun osalta:

PKL:n sähkö-VDL:t ovat päässeet ajoon. Tähän mennessä tutkasta olen havainnut autojen 477, 478, 479 ja 481 lähtöjä. Tähän astisten havaintojeni mukaan ne ovat liikkuneet samoilla Espoon linjoilla kuin Yutongit viime syyskaudella.

Tutkan kartalla piirtää jälkeä HelB #424 (linjalla 70). Datan mukaan HelB:n Scania L94 / Scalojen tarina jatkuu myös uudella vuosikymmenellä.

Vielä huomio edelliseltä päivältä (1.1.): Linja 202 oli datan mukaan hyvin Yutong-panotteinen. Sähkökalustoa 202:sella on ennenkin näkynyt, mutta ei käsittääkseni sellaisessa laajuudessa kuin mitä Uudenvuodenpäivänä tapahtui.

----------


## aki

> Sitten aamun 2.1.2020 havaintoihin (avoin data) aamun osalta:
> 
> Tutkan kartalla piirtää jälkeä HelB #424 (linjalla 70). Datan mukaan HelB:n Scania L94 / Scalojen tarina jatkuu myös uudella vuosikymmenellä.


Juu näkyi ajavan yhden sivun aamulla linjaa 70 ja Kampissa siirtyi 63:lle jolla ajoi kaksi lähtöä.  Iltapäivällä ajoi yhdet sivut linjoilla 63 ja 69. Linjalla 55 on tutkan mukaan ollut tänään auto 675 (Volvo 8700LE) sekä lukuisa määrä VDL:ä, 831, 840, 844, 845, 849 ja 856 ja näiden lisäksi vielä autot 794, 795 sekä 976.  Linjalla 71 on aamuruuhkassa ollut uusien Subien seassa teli-Volvo 606.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Juu näkyi ajavan yhden sivun aamulla linjaa 70 ja Kampissa siirtyi 63:lle jolla ajoi kaksi lähtöä.  Iltapäivällä ajoi yhdet sivut linjoilla 63 ja 69. Linjalla 55 on tutkan mukaan ollut tänään auto 675 (Volvo 8700LE) sekä lukuisa määrä VDL:ä, 831, 840, 844, 845, 849 ja 856 ja näiden lisäksi vielä autot 794, 795 sekä 976.  Linjalla 71 on aamuruuhkassa ollut uusien Subien seassa teli-Volvo 606.


Tällä hetkellä 55:lla ovat Citeat: 831, 840, 844, ja 856..

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

4.1

PL #815 / 842 (L94-Scala liikenteessä lauantaina!)

----------


## zige94

> 4.1
> 
> PL #815 / 842 (L94-Scala liikenteessä lauantaina!)


Ja 841 sekä 843.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

5-6.1

NF #999 / 549, 118N (Scania OE320LE -teli)

----------


## Rattivaunu

7.1.2020

Bussitutkan mukaan tänä aamuna HelB:n autot #311, #411 ja #424 ovat olleet liikenteessä. Tähän hetkeen mennessä kaikilla mainituilla on ajettu ainakin yksi sivu.

----------


## joboo

mikäs tämä PL 9977 auto on näyttäis olevan linjalla 39

----------


## bussitietäjä

> mikäs tämä PL 9977 auto on näyttäis olevan linjalla 39


Ex Transdev #513

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ex Transdev #513


Mutta taitaa liikkua nyt V77:nä eli VTT:n autona?

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Mutta taitaa liikkua nyt V77:nä eli VTT:n autona?


Jep, on liikkunut jo yli 2 vuotta VTT:n V77 autona.

----------


## bussiauto

> Jep, on liikkunut jo yli 2 vuotta VTT:n V77 autona.


Siinä välissä, syksyllä 2019 vaan oli hetken PL:llä numerolla 9977

----------


## Rattivaunu

8.1.2020

Tutkan mukaan HelB #307, #311, #411 ja #424 ovat tänäänkin ajossa.

----------


## bussiauto

13.1.

Tutkan mukaan linjoilla 544 ja 565 on tänään pyörinyt Åbergin Linja #24, mikähän tämä mahtaa olla?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 13.1.
> 
> Tutkan mukaan linjoilla 544 ja 565 on tänään pyörinyt Åbergin Linja #24, mikähän tämä mahtaa olla?


Havaintopuolella mainitaan LLR-568. Se taas on entisiä transdeviläisiä Volvoja.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Havaintopuolella mainitaan LLR-568. Se taas on entisiä transdeviläisiä Volvoja.


Ex Transdev 1258.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Havaintopuolella mainitaan LLR-568. Se taas on entisiä transdeviläisiä Volvoja.


Onkohan sitten vanha #24 eli VXY-288 poistunut?

----------


## bussiauto

> Onkohan sitten vanha #24 eli VXY-288 poistunut?


Kyllä, entinen #24 on poistettu

----------


## Rattivaunu

Bussitutkaa selaamalla saa sen käsityksen, että PL:n Sähkö-VDL:ien (477 - 481) käyttö ei ole vielä kokopäiväistä. Keskipäivällä ei liiku montakaa tuollaista autoa, ja loppuillastakin liikenteessä on ehkä pari tai kolme yksilöä viidestä. Viikonvaihteessa olen junan ikkunasta nähnyt niiden jokaisen seisseen varikolla eri aikoihin päivästä (ja datankaan mukaan niillä ei ole ajettu la/su).

Tammelundilla vastaavien bussien käyttö oli samankaltaista siihen saakka, kunnes Vuosaaren laturi saatiin käyttöön.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

Tutkan mukaan ÅL 125 on kirjautunut linjan 69 lähdölle eilen 15.1 klo 12:29 (Kamppiin), mikäköhän bussi tämä mahtaa olla?

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.1.2020

Tutkan mukaan HelB #5 olisi viimein päässyt linjalle. Onko kukaan käynyt paikan päällä bongaamassa kyseistä Volvoa? Juuri nyt sen pitäisi olla matkalla Lentoasemalle, linjalla 615.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> 16.1.2020
> 
> Tutkan mukaan HelB #5 olisi viimein päässyt linjalle. Onko kukaan käynyt paikan päällä bongaamassa kyseistä Volvoa? Juuri nyt sen pitäisi olla matkalla Lentoasemalle, linjalla 615.


Itse oon nähny kyseisen auton varikolla parikkipaikalla. Mutten ole nähnyt sitä linjalla vielä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tutkan mukaan ÅL 125 on kirjautunut linjan 69 lähdölle eilen 15.1 klo 12:29 (Kamppiin), mikäköhän bussi tämä mahtaa olla?


Jotkut avoimen datan kertomat asiat kannustavat keksimään monenlaisia vaihtoehtoja, kunnes joskus paljastuu, mistä on kysymys oikeasti. Minulle tuli ensimmäisenä mieleen sellainen vaihtoehto, että liikennöitsijänä näkyy ajoneuvon aikaisempi haltija, mutta numerona on jo seuraavan käyttäjän järjestysnumero. Tällä ajoneuvolla on sitten testitarkoituksessa kirjauduttu linjalle 69, jota tuon ajoneuvon ei varmaan ole edes tarkoitus ajaa (ainakaan pitkiin aikoihin).

Eli: Linjalla 133 liikennöineet tietyn käyttövoiman bussit siirtynevät ennemmin tai myöhemmin linjalle 55, liikennöitsijäkin tässä vaihtui jo 1.1.2020 samalla 55:n osalta. Mutta: Ihan hyvin tässä keississä ÅL #125 voi olla kysymys aivan jostain muustakin.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Eli: Linjalla 133 liikennöineet tietyn käyttövoiman bussit siirtynevät ennemmin tai myöhemmin linjalle 55, liikennöitsijäkin tässä vaihtui jo 1.1.2020 samalla 55:n osalta. Mutta: Ihan hyvin tässä keississä ÅL #125 voi olla kysymys aivan jostain muustakin.


Jos niistä fortacon tekeleistä puhut
Ne on nyt jo klovissa 2 kpl.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos niistä fortacon tekeleistä puhut
> Ne on nyt jo klovissa 2 kpl.


Itse asiassa mietin niitä konversiobusseja, nehän eivät edusta Fortacon tuotantoa. Ja toiseksi, en ota kantaa autojen sijaintiin, testikirjautuminen tehdään varmaan hyvinkin usein (minkä tahansa) varikon alueella. Ja tämäkin kaikki oli mietiskelyä, tällaisissa tilanteissahan väärän arvan vetäminen on enemmän kuin helppoa.  :Cool:

----------


## Noksu

> Tutkan mukaan ÅL 125 on kirjautunut linjan 69 lähdölle eilen 15.1 klo 12:29 (Kamppiin), mikäköhän bussi tämä mahtaa olla?


Nyt tämä ÅL 125 on tutkan mukaan ajanut iltaruuhkassa linjalla 544 eli ilmeisesti kyseessä on jokin ihan oikea bussi.

----------


## antsa

> Tuosta numeroinnista vois päätellä että ehkä myös EON-954 olistullut ? Ex. Pohjola 2984 ex.ex. Transdev 1901....


Eipä tainnut tulla Helbille tuo EON-954 ja EON-955 on viimeks ajanu perjantaiaamuna. Huhun mukaanhan se oli vaan sijaisautona kun 5 ei ollu valmis kuten nyt on.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt tämä ÅL 125 on tutkan mukaan ajanut iltaruuhkassa linjalla 544 eli ilmeisesti kyseessä on jokin ihan oikea bussi.


Samaa tutka viestittää myös tiistaiaamulle 21.1. Oikea bussihan se ilman muuta on (eikä edes mikään konversio-Linkkeri).

----------


## VolvoBussi91

21.1 Tiistai

PL 816 / 61 (L94UB 2-akselinen Scala teli-linjalla, ajoi 3 lähtöä)

----------


## Tenava

> Eipä tainnut tulla Helbille tuo EON-954 ja EON-955 on viimeks ajanu perjantaiaamuna. Huhun mukaanhan se oli vaan sijaisautona kun 5 ei ollu valmis kuten nyt on.


Ainakin EON-955 seisoo Volvon pihalla ilman liikennöitsijän nimiä ja numeroa.

----------


## Wreith

PL 9977 on tällä hetkellä linjalla 555. Mikähän tämä bussi on?

----------


## Prompter

> PL 9977 on tällä hetkellä linjalla 555. Mikähän tämä bussi on?


VTT V77, ex-Transdev 513

----------


## Rattivaunu

Bussitutkassa veturivetoisen Z-junan kulkuneuvon numerona näkyy tietyltä ajalta 5206. Mihin tuo numero mahtaa viitata? Yhdenkään veturin numero se ei tietenkään ole, eikä se oikein sovi vaunuston minkään osan numeroksi tuollaisenaan. Sitä en tiedä, minkä numeroinen Eilf-vaunu tuossa pötkössä kulkee, periaatteessa 25206 voisi olla tämän junan konduktööriosastollinen vaunu. 25206 - kun edestä poistaa kakkosen, jää tuo 5206. Vaan piileekö salaisuus kuitenkin jossain muualla?

----------


## bussiauto

> Bussitutkassa veturivetoisen Z-junan kulkuneuvon numerona näkyy tietyltä ajalta 5206. Mihin tuo numero mahtaa viitata? Yhdenkään veturin numero se ei tietenkään ole, eikä se oikein sovi vaunuston minkään osan numeroksi tuollaisenaan. Sitä en tiedä, minkä numeroinen Eilf-vaunu tuossa pötkössä kulkee, periaatteessa 25206 voisi olla tämän junan konduktööriosastollinen vaunu. 25206 - kun edestä poistaa kakkosen, jää tuo 5206. Vaan piileekö salaisuus kuitenkin jossain muualla?


Ymmärtääkseni se tarkoittaa juuri tuota Eilf-vaunua.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Bussitutkassa veturivetoisen Z-junan kulkuneuvon numerona näkyy tietyltä ajalta 5206. Mihin tuo numero mahtaa viitata? Yhdenkään veturin numero se ei tietenkään ole, eikä se oikein sovi vaunuston minkään osan numeroksi tuollaisenaan. Sitä en tiedä, minkä numeroinen Eilf-vaunu tuossa pötkössä kulkee, periaatteessa 25206 voisi olla tämän junan konduktööriosastollinen vaunu. 25206 - kun edestä poistaa kakkosen, jää tuo 5206. Vaan piileekö salaisuus kuitenkin jossain muualla?


Sanoisin, että tulee aika varmasti tuosta Eilf-vaunun numerosta. Noita ei liene liikenteessä kovin monta ja ainakin tuo 25206 on bongattu ajossa pari päivää sitten:
https://juliadata.fi/trainspots/5e4e...256b04c937c2e0

----------


## Rattivaunu

12.3.2020

Tutkan mukaan PL #481 (sähkö-VDL) on ollut kokopäiväperiaatteella liikenteessä eli aamuruuhkasta iltapäiväruuhkan loppuun ilman minkäänlaista keskipäivän taukoa. Yleensä nämä 477 - 481 ovat keskipäivällä pois ajosta muutaman tunnin.

----------


## antsa

Onko kellään hajua mikä auto on ollut Helb 401 jolla datan mukaan ajettu linjaa 500 25.2 ? Onko joku virhe näppäily vai mikä ? Eihän tuollaista kai ole olemassa ?

----------


## bussiauto

> Onko kellään hajua mikä auto on ollut Helb 401 jolla datan mukaan ajettu linjaa 500 25.2 ? Onko joku virhe näppäily vai mikä ? Eihän tuollaista kai ole olemassa ?


Eiköhän liene joku LIJ-testauslaite tms.

----------


## Prompter

Tätä kirjoittaessa 19.3. PL 684 eli Solaris U15 on tällä hetkellä linjalla 788. Liekö ensimmäistä kertaa Solaris Sipoon suunnilla?

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Tätä kirjoittaessa 19.3. PL 684 eli Solaris U15 on tällä hetkellä linjalla 788. Liekö ensimmäistä kertaa Solaris Sipoon suunnilla?


Ilmeisesti sama Solaris oli myös päivän ainoalla 788B vuorolla, mitä tuli ihmeteltyä kävellessäni kauppaan. Numero jäi tunnistamatta, kun oli sen verran pimeätä ja välimatkaan.

----------


## zige94

> Ilmeisesti sama Solaris oli myös päivän ainoalla 788B vuorolla, mitä tuli ihmeteltyä kävellessäni kauppaan. Numero jäi tunnistamatta, kun oli sen verran pimeätä ja välimatkaan.


Juu samaa kiertoa on. 17:30 Helsingistä ja 19:15 Porvoosta.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

22.3 2020

Bussitutkan mukaan Nobina 916 oli ajanut tänään aamulla yhden vuoron linjalla 55. Mikäköhän juttu tää on? Kyseinen auto on Hakunilan. Linka 55 (klo 9.14) ajetaan Klovista, tuo 916 on 562:lla tällä hetkellä, on siis ollut jo klo 9.56.

----------


## bernemi

> 22.3 2020
> 
> Bussitutkan mukaan Nobina 916 oli ajanut tänään aamulla yhden vuoron linjalla 55. Mikäköhän juttu tää on? Kyseinen auto on Hakunilan. Linka 55 (klo 9.14) ajetaan Klovista, tuo 916 on 562:lla tällä hetkellä, on siis ollut jo klo 9.56.


Samalla 9.14 lähdöllä ollut myös klovilainen Citea #840, joka jatkanut 55:llä. Eli 916:n osalta hyvin todennäköisesti testaus/virhepainallus yms.. 916 ei tänään ole 55:llä ollut.

----------


## aki

24.3

ÅL 5 on ollut tänään aamulla linjalla 544 kahden lähdön verran. Edellisen kerran auto on tutkan mukaan ollut linjalla 10.2.

----------


## NHKF

26.3.2020 PL 651 (Volvo 7900 hybrid) / h57

----------


## bussitietäjä

27.3.2020
NF 479 / 510 (Scania Scala 6x2)

----------


## aki

Lauantai 4.4

553K / NF 678, 740, 757

----------


## Rattivaunu

Perjantai 17.4.2020

Viimeinen arkipäivä talviliikennettä 2019 - 2020, HelB:n Scania L94:t #311, #411, #424 ja #425 näyttävät olevan tutkan mukaan HSL-linjoilla kukin. Varmaan moni muu minun lisäkseni arvelee, että kyseisien autojen HSL-ajot ovat tämän päivän jälkeen ajetut. Ainakin kesäliikenne on niin suppeaa, ettei noita autoja ole mitenkään välttämätöntä enää tämän jälkeen ajattaa.

----------


## JT

Ma 20.4. 

HelB #9 / 18
HelB #1402 / 445

----------


## Ivecomies

> Perjantai 17.4.2020
> 
> Viimeinen arkipäivä talviliikennettä 2019 - 2020, HelB:n Scania L94:t #311, #411, #424 ja #425 näyttävät olevan tutkan mukaan HSL-linjoilla kukin. Varmaan moni muu minun lisäkseni arvelee, että kyseisien autojen HSL-ajot ovat tämän päivän jälkeen ajetut. Ainakin kesäliikenne on niin suppeaa, ettei noita autoja ole mitenkään välttämätöntä enää tämän jälkeen ajattaa.


Onkohan Onnibusilla vielä käyttöä noille autoille Shuttle-ajoihin vai onkohan niiden ajot jo kokonaan ajettu?

----------


## aki

> Perjantai 17.4.2020
> 
> Viimeinen arkipäivä talviliikennettä 2019 - 2020, HelB:n Scania L94:t #311, #411, #424 ja #425 näyttävät olevan tutkan mukaan HSL-linjoilla kukin. Varmaan moni muu minun lisäkseni arvelee, että kyseisien autojen HSL-ajot ovat tämän päivän jälkeen ajetut. Ainakin kesäliikenne on niin suppeaa, ettei noita autoja ole mitenkään välttämätöntä enää tämän jälkeen ajattaa.


Samalla jäi kesäseisontaan lähes kaikki Helbin autot numeroiden 619-957 väliltä. Ainoastaan autot 941 ja 942 ovat tutkan mukaan olleet linjalla 20.4 jälkeen.

----------


## aki

1.5

NF 669 / 735

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 1.5
> 
> NF 669 / 735


Mitä ihmeellistä tässä on että 735:lla Volvo 8700LE 4x2?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä ihmeellistä tässä on että 735:lla Volvo 8700LE 4x2?


On se ihan huomionarvoista, että on kesäaikataulukausi ja tänään sunnuntailiikenne, mutta silti liikenteessä on Nobinalla vanhemman kaartin kalustoa. Suurin osa tuon ikäisestä kalustosta on kesäseisonnassa, ja muilla liikennöitsijöillä sunnuntailiikenteessä on erityisen uutta kalustoa liikenteessä. Esim. HelB:llä, jolla kalusto on keskimäärin aika vanhaa HSL-liikennöitsijäksi, on tänään vanhimmat liikenteessä olleet bussit olleet vuoden 1206 - 1217 sarjaa - ja niitäkin todennäköisesti vain sen takia, että linjoja 75 ja 77 ajetaan Varhasta. Ruhassa on ollut seisomassa runsaasti uudempiakin telejä. Ruhasta vanhin liikenteessä ollut kalusto on vuodelta 2015, paitsi linjan 550 runkolinja-Scalat.

----------


## aki

> Mitä ihmeellistä tässä on että 735:lla Volvo 8700LE 4x2?


Kuten Kuukanko tuossa jo totesi, niin eipä kesäkauden sunnuntailiikenteessä juuri pitäisi olla tarvetta lyhyille 8700LE-autoille. Tuo 669 muuten oli Nobinalla ainoa lajinsa edustaja tämän vappupäivän liikenteessä. Teki myös pitkää päivää siirtyen linjalta 735 linjalle 576 ja illaksi vielä seutulinjalle 717.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:59 ----------

Tutkasta huomasin että PL 809 Volvo 8700LE 6x2 olisi ollut linjalla 146A Perjantaina 24.4 sekä Maanantaina 27.4. Koko muu sarja jäänyt kesäseisontaan 17.4.

----------


## aki

6.5

Helb 942 / 434, 443

----------


## Rattivaunu

18.5.2020

Tutkan mukaan 51:llä PL #480 ja #481. Perinteisissä havainnoissa toinen mainitaankin.

----------


## volvojees

5.6 Nobina Finland 18/55 Mitä ihmettä?

----------


## aki

8.6

NF 665, 734 / 566

----------


## Noksu

Datassa näkyy, että Malminkartanon päätepysäkillä seisoo parhaillaan HelB 401(?) kirjautuneena linjan 51 lähdölle 6:20 Hakaniemeen. Mistäköhän mahtaa olla kyse?

----------


## ttsirkia

> Datassa näkyy, että Malminkartanon päätepysäkillä seisoo parhaillaan HelB 401(?) kirjautuneena linjan 51 lähdölle 6:20 Hakaniemeen. Mistäköhän mahtaa olla kyse?


Mikä lie anomalia tai bussin haamu kummittelemassa. Ei tuo bussi ainakaan täällä ole, kun pyöräilin katsomaan.

----------


## Prompter

> Datassa näkyy, että Malminkartanon päätepysäkillä seisoo parhaillaan HelB 401(?) kirjautuneena linjan 51 lähdölle 6:20 Hakaniemeen. Mistäköhän mahtaa olla kyse?


Veikkaisin koulutuslaitteeksi. Niillekin pitää antaa oma numero.

----------


## aki

Tutkaan on ilmestynyt Nobinalle kolme haamuautoa. Numerolla 19 näkyy tänään lähdöt linjoilla 52, 56 ja 215. Auto 21 puolestaan olisi ajanut yhden lähdön linjalla 57 ja autolla 23 näkyy yksi lähtö ratikkalinjalla 8.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Tutkaan on ilmestynyt Nobinalle kolme haamuautoa. Numerolla 19 näkyy tänään lähdöt linjoilla 52, 56 ja 215. Auto 21 puolestaan olisi ajanut yhden lähdön linjalla 57 ja autolla 23 näkyy yksi lähtö ratikkalinjalla 8.


Eiköhän nämä Linkkereitä ole.

----------


## Miska

> Tutkaan on ilmestynyt Nobinalle kolme haamuautoa. Numerolla 19 näkyy tänään lähdöt linjoilla 52, 56 ja 215. Auto 21 puolestaan olisi ajanut yhden lähdön linjalla 57 ja autolla 23 näkyy yksi lähtö ratikkalinjalla 8.


Autot 19 - 23 ovat ilmeisesti Linkkereitä: 

19 XNV-309 ex. Transdev 3009
20 ZKR-364 ex. HelB 1611
21 MMM-707 ex. Transdev 3008
22 HTF-614 ex. Transdev 3007
23 HTF-607 ex. Transdev 3006

Linjalla nuo tuskin ovat olleet, vaan nuo havainnot lienevät testikirjautumisia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

12.6.

Vaikka tutka itse ei kerro auton väriä, väri on monella meistä tiedossa auton numeron perusteella. Ja sen mukaan tänään perjantaina linjalla 235 on oranssia väriä muutenkin kuin 235:n perinteisten Suburban-yksilöiden osalta. Sen nyt arvasikin, että 200:sen ja 510:n kalusto olisikin ollut yhtä ja samaa viimeistään elokuussa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja sen mukaan tänään perjantaina linjalla 235 on oranssia väriä muutenkin kuin 235:n perinteisten Suburban-yksilöiden osalta.


Olen parhaillaan 235:n kyydissä, bussina NOF 1159.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Autot 19 - 23 ovat ilmeisesti Linkkereitä: 
> 
> 19 XNV-309 ex. Transdev 3009
> 20 ZKR-364 ex. HelB 1611
> 21 MMM-707 ex. Transdev 3008
> 22 HTF-614 ex. Transdev 3007
> 23 HTF-607 ex. Transdev 3006
> 
> Linjalla nuo tuskin ovat olleet, vaan nuo havainnot lienevät testikirjautumisia.


Aivan, linjalla (55) en ole kertaakaa niitä nähnyt... Ja ovat ilmeisesti vain testikirjautumisia.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

15.-16.6.

PL #809 / 146N (Volvo 8700LE -teli)

----------


## LimoSWN

> 15.-16.6.
> 
> PL #809 / 146N (Volvo 8700LE -teli)


Oli tuo ihan aidosti ajossa. Käytiin kuvaamassa.

----------


## bussiauto

> 15.-16.6.
> 
> PL #809 / 146N (Volvo 8700LE -teli)


Oli pitkän kokopäivävuoron linjoilla, aikaisesta aamusta myöhään yöhön  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

29.6.2020

Tutkan mukaan HelB #926 olisi reilun parin kuukauden mittaisen tauon jälkeen ajossa. Tutka kertoo tuon ajoneuvon liikkuvan linjalla 75.

----------


## aki

> 29.6.2020
> 
> Tutkan mukaan HelB #926 olisi reilun parin kuukauden mittaisen tauon jälkeen ajossa. Tutka kertoo tuon ajoneuvon liikkuvan linjalla 75.


Näyttäisi olleen aamulla ja iltapäivällä auton 1122 tilalla.

----------


## ana

7.7.20

Nof 1205/553

----------


## ana

26.7.20
Nof 963/71
Mersu 71:llä, en ole aiemmin bongannut 😊

----------


## Rattivaunu

5.8.2020

HelB varmaankin valmistautuu syysliikenteeseen, lukuisia edellisen kerran 17.4. liikkuneita vuoden 2009 Volvo 8900:sia (900-sarjaan kuuluvia siis) nimittäin on tänä aamuna päässyt eri linjoille. En tähän viitsi tässä vaiheessa listata esimerkkitapauksia, ne voi kuka tahansa tsekata vaikkapa bussitutkasta, ja tilanne lisäksi päivittyy koko ajan.

EDIT:lisätään tietoa:-------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:34 ----------

Tähän voi lisätä vielä vuoden 2010 Scalat #1006 ja #1007, edellinen kerta linjalla oli 17.4.2020 tutkan mukaan.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> 5.8.2020
> 
> HelB varmaankin valmistautuu syysliikenteeseen, lukuisia edellisen kerran 17.4. liikkuneita vuoden 2009 Volvo 8900:sia (900-sarjaan kuuluvia siis) nimittäin on tänä aamuna päässyt eri linjoille. En tähän viitsi tässä vaiheessa listata esimerkkitapauksia, ne voi kuka tahansa tsekata vaikkapa bussitutkasta, ja tilanne lisäksi päivittyy koko ajan.


Tarkoitat varmaan 8700:sia, mutta juu, mukavaa taas nähdä HelBinkin 8700-pätkät liikenteessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tarkoitat varmaan 8700:sia, mutta juu, mukavaa taas nähdä HelBinkin 8700-pätkät liikenteessä.


Jep, Volvo 8700:sia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

5.8.

Jatketaan aamulla alkanutta tutkailua. Iltapäivällä on ilmestynyt ajoon sellaisia kolme ja puoli kuukautta seisseitä helbiläisiä, jotka aamulla ei vielä olleet ajossa. Myös 900-sarjan Scaloja, ja sitten niitä aimmin kerrottuja saman ikäluokan Volvo 8700:sia. Myös oransseja Scaloja (käyttöönottovuosi tietenkin 2013) on samalla tavoin päässyt takaisin ajoon pitkän seisonnan jälkeen (osa jo aamulla). Nämä havainnot siis tutkasta.

----------


## aki

6.8

Tänä aamuna on lähtenyt lisää sellaisia helbin autoja linjalle jotka vielä eilen eivät olleet ajossa. Ainakin autot 722, 724, 814, 815, 820, 905 ja 906 ovat lähteneet aamulla linjalle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 6.8
> 
> Tänä aamuna on lähtenyt lisää sellaisia helbin autoja linjalle jotka vielä eilen eivät olleet ajossa. Ainakin autot 722, 724, 814, 815, 820, 905 ja 906 ovat lähteneet aamulla linjalle.


Kyllä, ja lisäksi muitakin vastaavassa tilanteessa olevia. Keskiviikkona tuolla tavoin liikenteeseen ilmestyneistä autoyksilöistä todella moni oli linjalla vain toisen ruuhkan eikä sitten tänään* ollenkaan. Ideana näyttäisi olevan käyttää mahdollisimman monia kauan seisseitä autoja sen verran ajossa, etteivät ihan "kylmiltään" joudu tositoimiin syysliikenteen alkaessa ensi viikolla. Tosin HelB #1007 oli ajossa eilen aamulla, ja niin on tänäänkin. Ja äkkiseltään katsottuna sen lähtöajat näyttäisivät nyt sellaisilta, että sitä voi käydä bongailemassa vielä pitkin päivää monta kertaa. Ellei sitä sitten syystä tai toisesta vaihdeta pois.  :Smile: 

*) Tässä vaiheessa voi kommentoida torstaista vain aamua

----------


## bussiauto

> 6.8
> 
> Tänä aamuna on lähtenyt lisää sellaisia helbin autoja linjalle jotka vielä eilen eivät olleet ajossa. Ainakin autot 722, 724, 814, 815, 820, 905 ja 906 ovat lähteneet aamulla linjalle.


Datan mukaan nyt iltapäivällä ajossa on Helbiltä myös mm. 619 (B12BLE-8700LE, ex. Jokeri), pikkuhiljaa näyttää alkavan tulla autot kesäteloilta takaisin😄

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Nobinan tämän syksyn kalustosiirtoja datan mukaan:

Scalat #721, #723, #726, #732 ja #737 siirretty Klovista Roihupeltoon.

Säfflet #760 - #762 siirretty Klovista Hakunilaan.

8900LE:t #944 ja #945 siirretty Klovista Hakunilaan.

Suburban #1065 siirretty Klovista Roihupeltoon.

Nämä nyt alustavasti. Maanantaina näkyy loputkin tiedot datassa kun syysliikenne alkaa ja autotarve kasvaa.

----------


## aki

10.8

562 / PL 239, 265, 266, 647, 726-728, 779, 781, 785, 790, 801.

587 / PL 719-721.

----------


## ana

10.8.20

NOF 823/78
NOF 891/245A

----------


## VolvoBussi91

10.8 Maanantai

PL 791 / 552
PL 795 / 51
(Volvo B7RLE 8900 6x2)

----------


## Rattivaunu

11.8.2020

PL:n autoilla 690, 693 ja 695 on näköjään tehty testi- tai koulutuskirjautuminen järjestelmään, joka näkyy tutkassakin. Ehkäpä tämä enteilee uuden kaluston ilmestymistä liikenteeseen piakkoin?

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> 11.8.2020
> 
> PL:n autoilla 690, 693 ja 695 on näköjään tehty testi- tai koulutuskirjautuminen järjestelmään, joka näkyy tutkassakin. Ehkäpä tämä enteilee uuden kaluston ilmestymistä liikenteeseen piakkoin?


Tai sitten se enteilee siitä, että uudet HSL-laitteet on otettu käyttöön  :Smile:  ken tietää.

----------


## ana

11.8.20

NOF 642/739
Edellisen kerran ollut linjalla viime lokakuussa.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> 11.8.20
> 
> NOF 642/739
> Edellisen kerran ollut linjalla viime lokakuussa.


Kyseinen bussi on kyllä ollut linjoilla kesäliikenteeseen (17.4) saakka, mutta siinä ei toiminut sijaintilaitteet.

----------


## Rattivaunu

13.8.2020

Tutkan mukaan myös HelB #1014 on aloittanut liikennöinnin Helsinkiin paluunsa jälkeen. Aamulla varhain on aloitettu linjalla 614 ja sen jälkeen siirrytty 615:lle. Keskiviikkona tehtiin todellisia havaintoja sisarautosta #1015, jolla on vastaava muualle ja takaisin -historia.

----------


## Pera

13.8

23: HelB 1617 Tämä vissiin on ex PL 300?

----------


## Makke93

> 13.8
> 
> 23: HelB 1617 Tämä vissiin on ex PL 300?


Muissa havaintoketjuissa oli kerrottu että 298 ja 299 olisivat numeroilla 1615 ja 1616, eli todennäköisesti. 

Onkohan aikomus sähköistää 23 lähes kokonaan? Linjalla on 6 kokopäivävuoroa eli juuri saman verran kuin linkkereitä on nyt HelB:llä ja linjan ainokainen ruuhkavuoro olisi sitten dieselillä. Vai tuleeko kenties samanlainen järjestely kuin aikaisemmin 1611, 1612 ja 1614 kanssa, jossa yksi bussi oli aina varikolla siltä varalta että yksi liikenteessä olevista hajoaa?

muokkaus: eikun 1611:han pitäisi olla Nobinalla 55:lla, Ei HelB:llä olekkaan nyt kuin 5 linkkeriä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

15.8.

Tutkan mukaan linjalla 51 kulkee tällä hetkellä peräti neljä PL:n sähkö-VDL:ää eli PL 477, 479, 480 ja 481. Ei liene aiemmin liikkunut 51:llä noin monta VDL-sähköbussia samanaikaisesti?

----------


## Pera

> 15.8.
> 
> Tutkan mukaan linjalla 51 kulkee tällä hetkellä peräti neljä PL:n sähkö-VDL:ää eli PL 477, 479, 480 ja 481. Ei liene aiemmin liikkunut 51:llä noin monta VDL-sähköbussia samanaikaisesti?


Ennen tätä päivää 51:llä ei ole tällä viikolla näkyny yhtään noita Sähkö-VDL:lliä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ennen tätä päivää 51:llä ei ole tällä viikolla näkyny yhtään noita Sähkö-VDL:lliä.


Talviliikenteen taas alettua ne kaikki tarvitaan arkisin Leppävaaran linjoilla. Leppävaaran kohteen kilpailutuksessa sähköbusseille oli "pehmeä aloitus", jossa helmikuusta 2020 vuoden 2020 loppuun asti sähköbussit eivät ole pisimmissä kierroissa, kaikkia ei käytetä kesällä eikä yhtään viikonloppuisin. Ensi vuoden alusta lähtien ne on sitten sijoitettava Leppävaaran kohteeseen pitkiin kiertoihin, myös viikonloppuisin ja kesällä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuo pehmeä aloitus on siis tilaajan vaatimuksen mukainen juttu. Käytännön puolella kyseisiä pikaladattavia VDL:iä on ollut Leppävaaran linjoilla ainakin parina kesälauantaina. Tämä olisi jäänyt noteeraamatta kokonaan, jos en olisi 1.8. käynyt kuvausreissulla Karakallion suunnalla alun perin vähän toisin motiivein (sikäli alkuperäiset motiivit toteutuivat, että VDL:t jäivät kuvaamatta). Tutkankin mukaan noita VDL:iä on ollut Leppävaaran linjoilla sekä 25.7. että 1.8., ensin mainittuna #479 ja viikkoa myöhemmin #480 ja #481.

Historian kaivaminen tutkasta on minun osaamisellani vähän kömpelöä. Olisi mukavaa, jos ajoneuvon tapahtumia voisi katsoa suoraan käyttämällä päivämäärää hakukriteerinä.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Historian kaivaminen tutkasta on minun osaamisellani vähän kömpelöä. Olisi mukavaa, jos ajoneuvon tapahtumia voisi katsoa suoraan käyttämällä päivämäärää hakukriteerinä.


Kulkuneuvokohtaisesti näet sangen helposti, millä linjoilla se on kulkenut kahden viikon aikana. Alkuperäinen ajatus on ollut, ettei tuolla olisi dataa edes sitä pidemmälle historiaan (pl. kunkin kulkuneuvon edellinen ajo), mutta tällä hetkellä data ei automaattisesti poistu, enkä ole poistanut.  :Smile:  Siksi pidemmälle historiaan porautuminen on työlästä.

Bussitutkan kehitys on nyt ollut muutenkin tauolla, kun en ole sitä nyt itse tarvinnut päivittäisessä käytössä maaliskuun jälkeen etätöiden vuoksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kulkuneuvokohtaisesti näet sangen helposti, millä linjoilla se on kulkenut kahden viikon aikana. Alkuperäinen ajatus on ollut, ettei tuolla olisi dataa edes sitä pidemmälle historiaan (pl. kunkin kulkuneuvon edellinen ajo), mutta tällä hetkellä data ei automaattisesti poistu, enkä ole poistanut.  Siksi pidemmälle historiaan porautuminen on työlästä.


Viimeisen kahden viikon tarkastelu ei olekaan vaiva eikä mikään, mutta siitä kauemmas taas jo onkin. Heinäkuun jälkipuoliskon tapahtumat ajoneuvokohtaisesti edellyttivät "Lataa lisää" -napin sangen useaa painallusta. Kyllä tosiaan muistelin, että alkuun ei ollut tarkoitus varastoida kovinkaan pitkän ajan historiaa, mutta kun kerran aineistoa tuolla oli ja on, niin mielellään sitä sitten hyödyntäisi. Ehkä olen tottunut liikaa sitten rautatiepuolen juliadatan hienouksiin, siellähän voi monia asioita kaivaa päivämäärän perusteella aika pitkältäkin ajalta (mille on varmaan ihan hyvä syy).

Mutta aiempi kommentti ei ollut tarkoitettu moitteeksi nykyisestä palvelusta - palveluhan on erinomainen. Palvelu toteutetaan lisäksi yksityishenkilön vapaaehtoisvoimin, mistä todella suuri kiitos. Mutta jos joskus tutkaa on mahdollista kehittää siihen suuntaan, että jotain juttuja voi etsiä käyttämällä päivämäärää hakukriteerinä, saattaisin käyttää sitä ominaisuutta jossain määrin, ehkä paljonkin.

----------


## aki

Eräänlainen havainto tämäkin, talviliikenteen ensimmäisenä viikonloppuna nobinalla ei ole tutkan mukaan ollut ainuttakaan Volvo 8700LE-autoa ajossa. Scaloistakin ainoastaan autot 721, 723 ja 732 ovat olleet ajossa Herttoniemen linjoilla.
On toki tavallista että vanhemmalla kalustolla ei viikonloppuisin ajeta, mutta kuitenkin vielä kesäliikenteessä 600-sarjan Volvoilla ja 700-sarjan Scaloilla ajettiin jonkin verran myös viikonloppuisin.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Mutta jos joskus tutkaa on mahdollista kehittää siihen suuntaan, että jotain juttuja voi etsiä käyttämällä päivämäärää hakukriteerinä, saattaisin käyttää sitä ominaisuutta jossain määrin, ehkä paljonkin.


Juu, kyllä kehitys jatkuu varmasti tässä taas syksyn aikana. Alun perin tuo kaksi viikkoa oli sellainen sopiva hiharavistus, koska ajattelin, että dataa tulee päivässäkin ihan tolkuttomia määriä. Vaan eivätpä nuo määrät nyt sitten ole niin valtavia olleet, etteikö tieto pyörisi kannassa. Katsotaan, mitä kaikkea tuleman pitää  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Minustakin bussitutka on aivan loistava. Toi datan tallettaminen avaa aivan uudet mahdollisuudet. Hienoa kuulla, ettei dataa kerrykään niin valtavia määriä, että sen varastointi maksaisi maltaita.

Muutama jatkokehitysajatus uusista ominaisuuksista, joista olisi hyötyä harrastuksessa:
valitun auton historiassa hyppäämismahdollisuus suoraan syötettyyn päivämäärään (ettei tarvitse painaa "lataa lisää" -nappia lukemattomia kertoja)sama linjahistoriassavalitun lähdön autot valitulla aikavälillä (eli jos esim. valitsee lähdön, joka on vain arkipäivisin, ja kahden viikon aikaikkunan, saa tiedon kaikilta kymmeneltä eri lähdöltä, mikä auto ko. lähdöllä on ollut minäkin päivänä)

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Onko mitään havaintoja HelBin 613-615, 712, ja 817-819 Scaloista? Onks ne päässyt ajoon jo?

----------


## jtm

> Eräänlainen havainto tämäkin, talviliikenteen ensimmäisenä viikonloppuna nobinalla ei ole tutkan mukaan ollut ainuttakaan Volvo 8700LE-autoa ajossa. Scaloistakin ainoastaan autot 721, 723 ja 732 ovat olleet ajossa Herttoniemen linjoilla.
> On toki tavallista että vanhemmalla kalustolla ei viikonloppuisin ajeta, mutta kuitenkin vielä kesäliikenteessä 600-sarjan Volvoilla ja 700-sarjan Scaloilla ajettiin jonkin verran myös viikonloppuisin.


Kyllä oli myös auto 726 ajossa lauantaina kuten myös sunnuntaina. Tai ainakin luulin ajaneeni sillä perjantaina ja lauantaina koko päivät!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Tutkan mukaan, HelB 613 on päässyt linjalle, ja on tällä hetkellä h18:lla.

----------


## zige94

> Minustakin bussitutka on aivan loistava. Toi datan tallettaminen avaa aivan uudet mahdollisuudet. Hienoa kuulla, ettei dataa kerrykään niin valtavia määriä, että sen varastointi maksaisi maltaita.
> 
> Muutama jatkokehitysajatus uusista ominaisuuksista, joista olisi hyötyä harrastuksessa:
> valitun auton historiassa hyppäämismahdollisuus suoraan syötettyyn päivämäärään (ettei tarvitse painaa "lataa lisää" -nappia lukemattomia kertoja)sama linjahistoriassavalitun lähdön autot valitulla aikavälillä (eli jos esim. valitsee lähdön, joka on vain arkipäivisin, ja kahden viikon aikaikkunan, saa tiedon kaikilta kymmeneltä eri lähdöltä, mikä auto ko. lähdöllä on ollut minäkin päivänä)


Lisätään listaan eri reittivariaatioiden parempi tukeminen.

Esimerkiksi linja 787:lla on useampi reittivariaatio. Perus 787, 787A ja 787K. Mutta A:sta ja K:sta on myös variaatioita, kuten 787A3, 787A4, 787K4, 787K6 ja 787K8. Jos laittaa linjatunnuksen kohdalle esim. 787K, näyttää se vain perus 787K-linjan autot. Osoitepalkkiin osoitteen syöttämällä saat tarkasteltua tarkemmin noiden eri variaatioiden autoja, muttei suoraan hausta.

Eli ehdotuksena olisi että joko kaikki nuo erikoisvariaatiot (K6, K8 jne.) tulisi peruslinjan haulla tai hakiessa pystyisi syöttämään tuon lisätiedon.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Eli ehdotuksena olisi että joko kaikki nuo erikoisvariaatiot (K6, K8 jne.) tulisi peruslinjan haulla tai hakiessa pystyisi syöttämään tuon lisätiedon.


Ovatko nuo kiinnostavia vai voisiko variaation jättää vain tallentamatta? Eli kaikki tallentuisivat ilman tuota lopun numeroa.

Noista aiheutuu lähijunille (mm. z) ja raitiovaunuille myös haittaa. Haun esittämät vaihtoehdot tulevat suoraan HSL:n rajapinnasta, eikä siellä ole noita mitenkään muistakseni tuossa autocomplete-haussa eroteltuna.

----------


## zige94

> Ovatko nuo kiinnostavia vai voisiko variaation jättää vain tallentamatta? Eli kaikki tallentuisivat ilman tuota lopun numeroa.
> 
> Noista aiheutuu lähijunille (mm. z) ja raitiovaunuille myös haittaa. Haun esittämät vaihtoehdot tulevat suoraan HSL:n rajapinnasta, eikä siellä ole noita mitenkään muistakseni tuossa autocomplete-haussa eroteltuna.


Ei variaatiot sinänsä ole kiinnostavia, tuskin harrastajillekkaan kun yleensä eivät edes näy asiakkaalle mitenkään. Toki jos joku harrastaja haluaa todeta et tuo vuoro tekee pienen koukkauksen perus reitistä niin? Noh, en tiedä.
Itseni kannalta olennaisinta olisi se että näkisi kaikki linjalla olevat kalustot helposti. Tällä hetkellä tosiaan jää osa kalustosta piiloon noiden reittivariaatioiden vuoksi.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Itseni kannalta olennaisinta olisi se että näkisi kaikki linjalla olevat kalustot helposti.


Nyt muistinkin taas, mikä tässä aiheutti haasteita. Kun kirjoitat etusivun hakulaatikkoon "787K", niin rajapinnasta saadaan vastaus, että linjan pidempi koodi on "9787K". Sieltä ei kuitenkaan saa mitään kautta selville, mitä variaatioita tuosta tunnetaan. Ja taas linjanumeron perusteella sijaintitiedot pitäisi osata tilata kaikilla variaatioilla, jotta kaikki kulkineet näkyisivät kartalla. Nyt tilaukseen menee "9787K", jolloin rajapinta ei palauta niiden numerovariaatiolla kulkevien vempeleiden sijainteja lainkaan.

Jos joku tietää, miten tästä saisi nuo reittipatternit ulos muodossa "9787K8" jne. niin kertokaa. Tämä olisi avain esim. tuon kartan korjaamiseen. Kysymys esitetty myös HSL:lle.

----------


## volvojees

Huomasin että bussitutkassa on joku ihmeen HelB 25, onko tämä joku uusi bussi tai jotain?

----------


## Pera

> Huomasin että bussitutkassa on joku ihmeen HelB 25, onko tämä joku uusi bussi tai jotain?


Linjalle 550 piti tulla muutama uusi teli, luultavasti tämä on yksi niistä.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Linjalle 550 piti tulla muutama uusi teli, luultavasti tämä on yksi niistä.


Onko tietoa minkä merkkinen tää uus auto on?

----------


## Miska

> Huomasin että bussitutkassa on joku ihmeen HelB 25, onko tämä joku uusi bussi tai jotain?


Kyseessä lienee MUY-790 eli Volvon jo muualla Suomessa testattavana käynyt demosähköbussi.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Linjalle 550 piti tulla muutama uusi teli, luultavasti tämä on yksi niistä.


Montako uutta teliä Helbille ois tarkoitus tulla nyt lähiaikoina? ja toivottavasti ne ovat tällä kertaa Suburbaneja.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Kyseessä lienee MUY-790 eli Volvon jo muualla Suomessa testattavana käynyt demosähköbussi.


Aijaaa okei. Eli näemme se kulkeee datassa sitten numerolla 25.

----------


## Rattivaunu

20.8.

Tutkan kartalla näkyy linjalla 51 PL #690 ja linjalla 56 PL #693. Olettaen että tietoihin voi luottaa, PL on sijoittanut uutta kalustoa tuotannon puolelle.

----------


## Ivecomies

Milläs linjalla se sähköVolvo liikkuu? oishan se ihan mielenkiintoista päästä sen kyytiin vähän maistelemaan Volvon sähköbussia, jos kenties ens syksyn tulevat sähköbussit ovat juuri sellaisia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:04 ----------

Volvo 7900 Electricin nivelversio ois myös tervetullut HSL-alueelle testikäyttöön lähiaikoina. Se saattaa olla todennäköisin vaihtoehto ens syksyn sähkönivelissä.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Milläs linjalla se sähköVolvo liikkuu? oishan se ihan mielenkiintoista päästä sen kyytiin vähän maistelemaan Volvon sähköbussia, jos kenties ens syksyn tulevat sähköbussit ovat juuri sellaisia.


Ketjun otsikon huomioiden https://bussitutka.fi/vehicle?number...or=12&type=bus saattaa antaa tietoja  :Wink:

----------


## Gulf

> Aijaaa okei. Eli näemme se kulkeee datassa sitten numerolla 25.


Kyllä se kulkee myös ihan oikeasti numerolla 25, numerot ja logot on teipattu.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Kyllä se kulkee myös ihan oikeasti numerolla 25, numerot ja logot on teipattu.


Juu huomasin kyseisen asian, kaverini ottamasta kuvasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

26.8.2020

Tutkan mukaan PL #458 on tänään liikkunut linjalla 56 aamusta lähtien. Vuoden 2019 Yutongeja ei ole kovin paljon esiintynyt Helsingin sisäisillä linjoilla.

----------


## Miska

> 26.8.2020
> 
> Tutkan mukaan PL #458 on tänään liikkunut linjalla 56 aamusta lähtien. Vuoden 2019 Yutongeja ei ole kovin paljon esiintynyt Helsingin sisäisillä linjoilla.


Uudempia Yutongeja taas näytti olleen useita Leppävaaran linjoilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Uudempia Yutongeja taas näytti olleen useita Leppävaaran linjoilla.


Vähän sellaista päivän JNo-fotokin kertoo. Kuvastossa näkyy kolme yksilöä (690, 696 ja 697), tutkan mukaan noita uusia oli tuolla suunnalla muitakin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

27.8.

Tutkan mukaan PL #689 olisi kirjautunut linjan 56 lähdölle Kalasatamasta (M) Kannelmäen asemalle klo 13:36. Muita lähtöjä ei näy. Myöskään tuolle 13:36 lähdölle ei näy muita ajoneuvoja, eikä ketjun useille seuraavillekaan lähdöille. Toisaalta illempana siinä ketjussa kulki PL #693, jolle näkyy koko päivältä tutkan materiaalissa ihan jokunen yksittäinen lähtö (esim. 15:12 Kalasatamasta Kannelmäkeen). #693 siellä siis oikeasti liikkui, kävin reitin varrella tarkistamassa asian Pohjois-Haagan ja Etelä-Haagan osa-alueiden rajalla koskien Kannelmäestä tapahtunutta klo 17:54 lähtöä.

Ja niin, millainen auto mahtaakaan olla nykyinen #689, sehän selvinnee lähipäivinä jos sellainen nyt sattuisi olemaan oikeasti olemassa.

----------


## Miska

> 27.8.
> 
> Tutkan mukaan PL #689 olisi kirjautunut linjan 56 lähdölle Kalasatamasta (M) Kannelmäen asemalle klo 13:36. Muita lähtöjä ei näy.


Tuo on tapahtunut pari tuntia lähtöajan jälkeen Pasilan varikolla, joten kyseessä lienee ollut testikirjautuminen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuo on tapahtunut pari tuntia lähtöajan jälkeen Pasilan varikolla, joten kyseessä lienee ollut testikirjautuminen.


Testi tai koulutus se todennäköisimmin on ollut, kun käytännössä tien päältä löytyi toinen auto, joka sitten puolestaan näkyi hyvin satunnaisesti reaaliaikaisessa infossa. Ilmeisesti vielä senkin lisäksi jonkun toisen sarjan lähdöt (linjalla 56) jäivät pois reaaliaikaisesta palvelusta.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 816-819 ovat päässeet ajoon.

816 linjalla 113
817: linjalla 69
818: linjalla 111
819: linjalla 433K

Nämä kaikki ovat -08vm/ Scania Lahti Scala K230UB.
(Ovat siis maakunta kierrokselta palanneita Scaloja)

----------


## Rattivaunu

2.9.2020

Tutkan kartalla PL #689 etenee kohti Serenaa linjalla 236.

----------


## Rattivaunu

3.9.2020

Tällä kerralla tutkan kartalla etenee harrastajan huomiota herättäen HelB #615. Tuo yksilö on päässyt jälleen ajoon Helsingissä maakuntareissun jälkeen. Ainakaan tutka ei kerro sen vaiheista ennen tätä iltapäivää.

----------


## volvojees

> 3.9.2020
> 
> Tällä kerralla tutkan kartalla etenee harrastajan huomiota herättäen HelB #615. Tuo yksilö on päässyt jälleen ajoon Helsingissä maakuntareissun jälkeen. Ainakaan tutka ei kerro sen vaiheista ennen tätä iltapäivää.


 Olen tällä hetkellä kyseisen bussin kyydissä.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Ei variaatiot sinänsä ole kiinnostavia, tuskin harrastajillekkaan kun yleensä eivät edes näy asiakkaalle mitenkään.


Bussitutkan toimintaa on nyt parannettu tältä osin uusien lähtöjen osalta, eikä variaatiota enää käsitellä lainkaan. Tiedot eivät korjaudu takautuvasti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

4.9.2020

Onko kukaan käynyt aamun tihkusateessa katselemassa linjaa 17? Tutkan mukaan aamuruuhkassa olisi liikkunut HelB #733, joka ilmeisesti on viettänyt hiljaiselämää koronakesäliikenteen alkamisesta syksyn alkuun asti.

----------


## ttsirkia

> valitun auton historiassa hyppäämismahdollisuus suoraan syötettyyn päivämäärään (ettei tarvitse painaa "lataa lisää" -nappia lukemattomia kertoja)sama linjahistoriassa


Löytyy nyt Bussitutkasta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Löytyy nyt Bussitutkasta.


Hienoa, kiitos!

Olisi hienoa, jos edelleenkin pääsisi pureutumaan ajoneuvon vanhempaankin historiaan kuin 30 päivää (vaikka se sitten vaatisikin klikkailua tms.). Siitä olisi iloa, jos joku ajoneuvo on pidempään poissa (esim. jossain isossa remontissa), jolloin sen palattua liikenteeseen voisi katsoa milloin se oli jäänyt pitkälle tauolle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kiitokset myös minulta, todella asiallinen päivitys. Jos kuukanko:n esittämä ominaisuus on mahdollista saada mukaan myös jossain vaiheessa, se sopii minullekin. Mutta ei tietenkään kaikkea kerralla, nyt saatiin todella hyvä juttu käyttöön.  :Smile:

----------


## ttsirkia

> Olisi hienoa, jos edelleenkin pääsisi pureutumaan ajoneuvon vanhempaankin historiaan kuin 30 päivää (vaikka se sitten vaatisikin klikkailua tms.).


Tämä palautuu siihen keskusteluun, kuinka paljon historiadataa haluan säilöä. Nyt nostin virallisesti säilymisajan 30 päivään. Tein kuitenkin kaluston kohdalle vielä nyt juuri äsken sellaisen muutoksen, että pudotusvalikossa on edellisen 30 kalenteripäivän sijaan valittavissa nyt 30 kyseisen kulkuneuvon edellistä kulkupäivää. Tämä antaa vielä varmaan hyvän mahdollisuuden toteuttaa tätä toivottua käyttötarvetta, mutta samalla antaa mahdollisuuden pitää säilöttävän tiedon koon järkevänä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tein kuitenkin kaluston kohdalle vielä nyt juuri äsken sellaisen muutoksen, että pudotusvalikossa on edellisen 30 kalenteripäivän sijaan valittavissa nyt 30 kyseisen kulkuneuvon edellistä kulkupäivää. Tämä antaa vielä varmaan hyvän mahdollisuuden toteuttaa tätä toivottua käyttötarvetta, mutta samalla antaa mahdollisuuden pitää säilöttävän tiedon koon järkevänä.


Aivan mahtavaa, kiitos! Kuulostaa hyvältä toteutukselta tosiaan myös säilöttävän datan määrän suhteen ja tosi nopeasti toteutettu  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nyt muuten saatiin todella fiksu ja käyttökelpoinen ratkaisu! Hienoa.  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Bussitutkan toimintaa on nyt parannettu tältä osin uusien lähtöjen osalta, eikä variaatiota enää käsitellä lainkaan. Tiedot eivät korjaudu takautuvasti.


Hienoa, kiitos! Kävin tsekkaamassa eilisen dataa ja mm. kaikki 787K vuorot löytyvät yhteneväisesti eikä puutu erikoisvariaatioiden lähdöt/autot!

----------


## 8.6

> Tämä palautuu siihen keskusteluun, kuinka paljon historiadataa haluan säilöä. Nyt nostin virallisesti säilymisajan 30 päivään. Tein kuitenkin kaluston kohdalle vielä nyt juuri äsken sellaisen muutoksen, että pudotusvalikossa on edellisen 30 kalenteripäivän sijaan valittavissa nyt 30 kyseisen kulkuneuvon edellistä kulkupäivää. Tämä antaa vielä varmaan hyvän mahdollisuuden toteuttaa tätä toivottua käyttötarvetta, mutta samalla antaa mahdollisuuden pitää säilöttävän tiedon koon järkevänä.


Ennen dataa oli käytössä niin paljon kuin sitä jaksoi ladata lisää. Kyllä ainakin minua kiinnostaa joidenkin bussien vanhemmatkin ajot. Tuleeko suuremman tietomäärän säilöminen kalliiksi? Juliassahan on lähijunia lukuun ottamatta vuosien takaisetkin aikataulut jäljellä. Junia on vähemmän, mutta toisaalta aikataulut kaikkien pysähdyspaikkoineen vievät enemmän tilaa kuin pelkkä luettelo lähdöistä.

----------


## aki

Sunnuntai 6.9

NF 636 / 311, 574. Tutkasta päätellen tämä on tullut aamupäivällä auton 1075 tilalle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 4.9.2020
> 
> Onko kukaan käynyt aamun tihkusateessa katselemassa linjaa 17? Tutkan mukaan aamuruuhkassa olisi liikkunut HelB #733, joka ilmeisesti on viettänyt hiljaiselämää koronakesäliikenteen alkamisesta syksyn alkuun asti.


7.9.2020

Maanantaina tutkan kartalla HelB #729 liikkuu linjalla 17. Vuoden 2007 MANit (ne jotka jäljellä ovat) olisivat tämän perusteella jälleen aktiivisina.

----------


## bussiauto

9.9. 

Tutkan mukaan PL 811 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE vuodelta -05) näkyy olevan tällä hetkellä linjalla 552

----------


## Rattivaunu

14.9.2020

Tutkan kartalla linjalla 23 liikkuu kaikkiaan neljä (4) sähköbussia: HelB #25, #1614, #1616 ja #1617. Taitaa olla uusi ennätys?

----------


## kuukanko

22.9.2020

Bussitutkan mukaan HelB 723 on parhaillaan 550:lla

----------


## kuukanko

22.9.2020

HelB 733 näyttäisi menneen tänään iltapäivällä 23:lle HelB 25:n tilalle

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> 22.9.2020
> 
> HelB 733 näyttäisi menneen tänään iltapäivällä 23:lle HelB 25:n tilalle


Kyllä. Näin sen juuri hetki sitten (noin 15:24)  saapuvan Rauttikselle!

----------


## aki

24.9 aamuruuhka

NF 611 / 94, 94A, 95

----------


## Pera

26.9

PL 480 (VDL Citea SLE-129 Electric) on bussitutkan mukaan ajettu 5 lähtöä linjalla 56. Miten onnistui Soittajantien rautatiesillan alittaminen? suurin sallittu ajoneuvon korkeus on 3,5m ja Sähkö VDL:n korkeus on 3,7m.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miten onnistui Soittajantien rautatiesillan alittaminen? suurin sallittu ajoneuvon korkeus on 3,5m ja Sähkö VDL:n korkeus on 3,7m.


Teoriapuolta käsittelen, ja arvelen että aika tiukkaa on ollut. Suurin sallittu korkeushan on eri asia kuin kulkuaukon korkeus, jonkin verran pelivaraa jää. Mutta ilman muuta on syytä jättää ajamatta yli 3,5 m korkeilla ajoneuvoilla tuollaisesta paikasta, ja varmaan siksi bussi on vaihdettu toiseen. Eikä linjan 56 kummassakaan päässä ole laturiakaan, joskin PL:n sähkö-VDL:n akkuvarustus riittää varmaan jo lähelle kokopäivävuoron tarpeita, ainakin näillä säillä.

----------


## aki

Katselin tutkasta Helbin kaluston historiatietoja ja huomasin että muutama auto ei ole ollut liikenteessä vähään aikaan.
725(16.9) 726(21.9) 1107(3.9) 1408(22.9) ja 1930(24.8)
Onkohan näissä jotain isompaa vikaa vai eikö tutkan tiedot näiden osalta pidä paikkaansa?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Katselin tutkasta Helbin kaluston historiatietoja ja huomasin että muutama auto ei ole ollut liikenteessä vähään aikaan.
> 725(16.9) 726(21.9) 1107(3.9) 1408(22.9) ja 1930(24.8)
> Onkohan näissä jotain isompaa vikaa vai eikö tutkan tiedot näiden osalta pidä paikkaansa?


Voi olla että sijaintilaitteissa on häikkää?

----------


## kuukanko

Ja HelB sai kesällä sen verran vahvistusta maakunnista palanneesta kalustosta, että nyt näyttää olevan ylimääräistä kalustoa ja vanhimmilla vara-autoilla (mm. 725 ja 726) on sen takia käyttöä kovin vähän.

----------


## aki

Sunnuntai 11.10

NF 721 / 92, 94, 94A
NF 732 / 80, 82

----------


## Rattivaunu

13.10.

Tätä kirjoitettaessa HelB #712 näkyy menevän Bussitutkan kartalla linjalla 37. Menossa kohti Honkasuota.

----------


## Rattivaunu

15.10.2020

Bussitutkan kartalla PL #230 menee linjalla 51 kohti Malminkartanoa. Ei taida olla tavallisin autoyksilö linjalla 51 tai Helsingin linjoilla muutenkaan.

---------- EDIT klo 08:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:13 ----------

Jatketaan. HelB #1615 linjalla 23 tutkan kartan mukaan, samalla ensimmäinen tutkan noteeraus koko autosta (tämä aamu).

----------


## aki

24.10

Lauantaina nobinan vanhempaa kalustoa edustaa Herttoniemen liityntälinjoilla autot 617, 732 ja 737. Itäkeskuksen linjoilla 92, 95 97/V ajelee auto 723.

----------


## kuukanko

Kirkkonummen liikenne näkyisi hoidettavan nykyään kokonaan matalalattiabusseilla. Bussitutkassa viimeiset jäljet korkealattiabusseista Kirkkonummen linjoilla näyttää olevan PL 75 ja PL 76 heinäkuussa.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kirkkonummen liikenne näkyisi hoidettavan nykyään kokonaan matalalattiabusseilla. Bussitutkassa viimeiset jäljet korkealattiabusseista Kirkkonummen linjoilla näyttää olevan PL 75 ja PL 76 heinäkuussa.


Alkaakohan korkealattiabussien aika olla pikkuhiljaa ohi lopullisesti koko HSL-alueella? ja mitäköhän käyttöä noille Flyereille jää sen jälkeen?

----------


## zige94

> 15.10.2020
> 
> Bussitutkan kartalla PL #230 menee linjalla 51 kohti Malminkartanoa. Ei taida olla tavallisin autoyksilö linjalla 51 tai Helsingin linjoilla muutenkaan.
> 
> .


Juu ei. Digipiirturilla ja kahdella rahastuskoneella varustettu Sipoon liikenteen auto. Varmaan ollut huollosta tulleena ja autopulan vuoksi laitettu ajoon tuonne ennen kuin pääsi takaisin Sipooseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

4.11.2020

Tutkan kartalla näkyy HelB #1612 pitkästä aikaa, linja on luonnollisesti 23. En ole aikoihin nähnyt tätä autoa liikenteessä enkä edes tutkankaan kartalla.

----------


## bussiauto

Tänään, 13.11. näkyy datan mukaan olevan ollut kummallisuutta linjalla 133, tässä avattuna:


Klo 5:56 lähtö Henttaalle näkyy ajettuna autolla 686 (Solaris).
Klo 6:23 lähtö Friisilään näkyy ajettuna 626+686, eli tuplana, samoin 6:53 Henttaalle. Tämän jälkeen 686 on poistunut kuvioista. 

Mahtaako tuo Solaris oikeasti olla ollut tuolla, ja jos on, mitähän nuo tuplasijoitukset on? Tuo ensimmäinen mainittu lähtö kun ei kuitenkaan näy olevan ollut tuplana, pelkästään 686, mikä osaltaan puoltaisi sijoituksen aitoutta.

----------


## zige94

> Tänään, 13.11. näkyy datan mukaan olevan ollut kummallisuutta linjalla 133, tässä avattuna:
> 
> 
> Klo 5:56 lähtö Henttaalle näkyy ajettuna autolla 686 (Solaris).
> Klo 6:23 lähtö Friisilään näkyy ajettuna 626+686, eli tuplana, samoin 6:53 Henttaalle. Tämän jälkeen 686 on poistunut kuvioista. 
> 
> Mahtaako tuo Solaris oikeasti olla ollut tuolla, ja jos on, mitähän nuo tuplasijoitukset on? Tuo ensimmäinen mainittu lähtö kun ei kuitenkaan näy olevan ollut tuplana, pelkästään 686, mikä osaltaan puoltaisi sijoituksen aitoutta.


06:53 lähtö Friisilästä Henttaalle on Reittilokin mukaan päättynyt Piispanristille. Olisikohan siinä vaihdettu autoa? 06:23 lähdölle kirjauduttu vahingossa lähtöketjusta? 06:23 lähtö on kuitenkin ajettu samalla autolla koko matka. Reittilokissa näkyy 06:53 lähtö vain Friisilä - Piispanristi välin. Reittiloki kun ei enään näytä jos samalle lähdölle on ollut useampi auto kirjautunut. Ennen pystyi siitä katsomaan ja varmistumaan auton vaihdosta.

----------


## Noksu

> 06:53 lähtö Friisilästä Henttaalle on Reittilokin mukaan päättynyt Piispanristille. Olisikohan siinä vaihdettu autoa? 06:23 lähdölle kirjauduttu vahingossa lähtöketjusta? 06:23 lähtö on kuitenkin ajettu samalla autolla koko matka. Reittilokissa näkyy 06:53 lähtö vain Friisilä - Piispanristi välin. Reittiloki kun ei enään näytä jos samalle lähdölle on ollut useampi auto kirjautunut. Ennen pystyi siitä katsomaan ja varmistumaan auton vaihdosta.


Domainista pystyy vaihtamaan auton numeron, jolloin pääsee näkemään myös muita lähtöjä ajaneita ajoneuvoja. 626 on tosiaan jatkanut 6:53 vuoroa Piispanristiltä eteenpäin ja 6:23 lähdöllä se oi ole ajanut lainkaan.

Eli siis 686 ajoi 5:56 ja 6:23 lähdöt kokonaan ja 6:53 lähdön Piispanristin pysäkille asti, jossa tilalle vaihtui 626.

----------


## bussiauto

> 06:53 lähtö Friisilästä Henttaalle on Reittilokin mukaan päättynyt Piispanristille. Olisikohan siinä vaihdettu autoa? 06:23 lähdölle kirjauduttu vahingossa lähtöketjusta? 06:23 lähtö on kuitenkin ajettu samalla autolla koko matka. Reittilokissa näkyy 06:53 lähtö vain Friisilä - Piispanristi välin.


Tässä muodostuu se kysymys, että 6:23 lähtö on tutkan mukaan ajettu sekä 626:lla että 686:lla, ja 6:53 lähdön jälkeiset vasta pelkällä 626:lla. Eli 626 on siis ollut ajossa aikaisemminkin aamulla, eikä vasta vaihdettu 6:53 lähdöllä kesken sivun. Eli mikäli dataan on luottaminen, tuo 6:23 olisi ajettu kokonaan tuplana, tai kummallakin lähdöllä olisi päittäin vaihdeltu autoja.🤔

----------


## zige94

> Tässä muodostuu se kysymys, että 6:23 lähtö on tutkan mukaan ajettu sekä 626:lla että 686:lla, ja 6:53 lähdön jälkeiset vasta pelkällä 626:lla. Eli 626 on siis ollut ajossa aikaisemminkin aamulla, eikä vasta vaihdettu 6:53 lähdöllä kesken sivun. Eli mikäli dataan on luottaminen, tuo 6:23 olisi ajettu kokonaan tuplana, tai kummallakin lähdöllä olisi päittäin vaihdeltu autoja.🤔


Kuten aikaisemmin kommentistani voi lukea niin voi olla hyvinkin vahinkokirjaus. Itsekin olen useita kertoja tökännyt kosketusnäytöltä vahingossa väärää lähtöä, jolloin tutkassa näkyy tuplalähtönä. Etenkin jos lähtöajat on hyvin samannäköiset kuten 06:23 ja 06:53.

----------


## bussiauto

18.11.

Tänään näkyy olevan ollut PL 809 linjalla 555 sekä aamulla että iltapäivällä. 809:n vakiota on ajanut 797.

----------


## bussiauto

1.12. havaintoja Tutkasta, Pohjolan Liikenteen kalusto sekaisin:

PL 629/145, 165
PL 638/145, 165
PL 645/562
PL 642/124
PL 716/908, 908K
PL 807/552
PL 870/52, 57
PL 964/555

----------


## aki

5.12

Lauantaina liikenteessä on yllättävän paljon nobinan vanhempaa kalustoa.
Herttoniemen suunnalla autot 611, 617, 626, 632, 726, 732, 737 ja 746. 
Tikkurilan suunnalla on NF 633 ja linjalla 553K on NF 649. Lisäksi Tikkurilan linjoilla 624/736 on ollut aamulla NF 631 kolmen lähdön verran.

----------


## ana

NF 992, mikä tätä vaivaa? Ollut viimeksi linjalla tutkan mukaan elokuun lopussa.

----------


## LimoSWN

> NF 992, mikä tätä vaivaa? Ollut viimeksi linjalla tutkan mukaan elokuun lopussa.


Lij vikainen. On se ajossa. Tapiolan-suunnan linjoja.

----------


## Anonymous

> NF 992, mikä tätä vaivaa? Ollut viimeksi linjalla tutkan mukaan elokuun lopussa.


Samoin Helbin 1107 tilanne mietityttää, linjalla viimeksi 3.9

----------


## volvojees

> Samoin Helbin 1107 tilanne mietityttää, linjalla viimeksi 3.9


 Tämäkin sitten varmaan LIJ-vikainen, sillä (ehkä) näin sen joitakin päiviä sitten ajamassa linjaa 70 tai 69.

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.12.20

Tutkan tietokannassa esiintyy PL 404:n kirjautuminen linjan 224 lähdölle Tuomarilan asemalta Leppävaaraan klo 13:56. Samalla lähdöllä näkyy myös #448 (kaksiakselinen Yutong), joka on tutkan mukaan muutenkin liikkunut tuolla suunnalla. "404":n näkyminen tutkassa taitaa olla pelkkä testikirjautuminen jossain muualla kuin linjalla. Nettimaailmassa lukema 404 yhdistyi helposti herjaan Error 404, ehkä tässä on kysymys kuitenkin vielä jostain muusta?

----------


## kuukanko

> Nettimaailmassa lukema 404 yhdistyi helposti herjaan Error 404, ehkä tässä on kysymys kuitenkin vielä jostain muusta?


11.12. PL:n teli-Yutongit 401 ja 404 oli bongattu Travemünden satamassa. Error 404 on "not found", mutta nyt 404 on tainnut löytää tiensä Pasilaan.

----------


## Makke93

16.12

Bussitutka kertoo, että PL 402 on niin ikään tehnyt haamulähdön linjalla 224 Leppävaarasta päin 14:45, jolla oli myös PL 445. Ja linjalla 214 klo 14:29 Juupperista, päällekkäin PL 455:n kanssa.

----------


## HeSa

Eilen 16.12. illalla:

PL 865 / 531 (B) - yleensä vakio Kirkkonummella.

----------


## Makke93

17.12

Eilen myös PL 401, 405, 412, 413 ja 414 ovat kirjautuneen yksittäisille lähdöille. En käynyt kaikkia läpi mutta pintapuolisesti näyttää olevan olleet päällekkäisiä, eli haamulähtöjä

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt näkyy testikirjautumiset PL 401 - 415 -väliltä kaikista muita paitsi 406:sta ja 411:stä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

21.12.

HelB #1122 / 114 (Scania K230 Scala)

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nyt näkyy testikirjautumiset PL 401 - 415 -väliltä kaikista muita paitsi 406:sta ja 411:stä.


Onko kuvia näistä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt näkyy testikirjautumiset PL 401 - 415 -väliltä kaikista muita paitsi 406:sta ja 411:stä.


Itse asiassa iltapäivän kääntyessä jo alkuillan puolelle tutkan tietoihin oli tullut merkintä myös #406:n kirjautumisesta. Siinä vaiheessa enää #411 puuttui (ja puuttuu myös tätä kirjoitettaessa).

----------


## hana

Bussitutkan mukaan Pohjolan Liikenteellä oli eilen 23.12.2020 ajossa kaikki 11 vuoden 2005-telibussia, jotka siis saavuttavat 16 vuoden iän vuodenvaihteessa.

----------


## Munkki

25.12.
#1803/436 Elielinaukiolle (vakio, mutta näkyi (näkyy tälläkin hetkellä) tutkassa jo siirtoajossa Ruskeasuolta linjalla)

----------


## canis lupus

> 25.12.
> #1803/436 Elielinaukiolle (vakio, mutta näkyi (näkyy tälläkin hetkellä) tutkassa jo siirtoajossa Ruskeasuolta linjalla)


Laitettu jo valmiiksi linjalle ettei tarvitse siellä sitten näpräillä laitetta

----------


## Rattivaunu

28.12.2020

Nyt myös PL 411:llä näkyy testikirjautuminen tutkassa.

----------


## LimoSWN

> NF 992, mikä tätä vaivaa? Ollut viimeksi linjalla tutkan mukaan elokuun lopussa.


Korjataan samaan hintaan saadun tiedon mukaan. Se on mottipajalla. Makaa klovissa ilman mottia, ei siis ei sen takia ajossa.

----------


## Noksu

Bussitutkassa on näemmä semmoinen bugi, että linjanumeroista joiden perässä on 2 kirjainta jälkimmäinen leikkaantuu pois eli esimerkiksi 164VA on 164V. Haku kuitenkin tuntee vain linjan 164VA, jolle ei ole bugin vuoksi kirjautunut yhtään lähtöä ja ne pitää etsiä muilla keinoin 164V:n alta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

01.01.2021

Vuosi on vaihtunut, samoin linjan 562N kalusto. Tutkan tietojen mukaan pelin avasi PL #411 klo 4:02, lähtö Mellunmäestä Tikkurilaan ja edelleen Lentoasemalle. Pian tuon lähdön jälkeen eli 4:05, päinvastaisesta suunnasta lähti PL #408 Tikkurilan suuntaan ja edelleen Mellunmäkeen. Kolmanneksi uudeksi autoksi avoin data ilmoittaa #409:n, sillä lähtö Mellumäestä klo 4:32. Sitä vastoin datasta ei selviä, mikä auto on lähtenyt Hki-Vantaalta klo 4:35. Myös reittiloki ilmoittaa että "Lähtötieto puuttuu". Mutta neljällä autolla 562N:ää pyoritetään tällaiseen aikaan, kunnes linja lyhenee 562:ksi ilman Lentoseman häntää (päätepysäkki Aviapoliksessa). Perus-562 kulkee reittioppaan mukaan jo aamulla 20 minuutin välein, joten kalustoakin on luvassa lisää.

EDIT: Puoli kuuden aikaan 562N:lle ilmestyi tutkan tietojen mukaan PL #405:kin, lähtö 5:32 Mellunmäestä. Tämä on siis se ensin näkymättömissä ollut neljäs auto.

Jo ennen 562/562N:n muutosta uusi 401 - 415 -sarjan auto on liikkunut tutkan mukaan linjalla 231N (PL #412).

----------


## ttsirkia

> Bussitutkassa on näemmä semmoinen bugi, että linjanumeroista joiden perässä on 2 kirjainta jälkimmäinen leikkaantuu pois eli esimerkiksi 164VA on 164V. Haku kuitenkin tuntee vain linjan 164VA, jolle ei ole bugin vuoksi kirjautunut yhtään lähtöä ja ne pitää etsiä muilla keinoin 164V:n alta.


Kiitos huomiosta! Tämän pitäisi olla nyt korjattu ja noiden lähtöjen tallentua oikein, kun niitä seuraavan kerran tulee.

----------


## KriZuu

> 01.01.2021
> 
> Vuosi on vaihtunut, samoin linjan 562N kalusto. Tutkan tietojen mukaan pelin avasi PL #411 klo 4:02, lähtö Mellunmäestä Tikkurilaan ja edelleen Lentoasemalle. Pian tuon lähdön jälkeen eli 4:05, päinvastaisesta suunnasta lähti PL #408 Tikkurilan suuntaan ja edelleen Mellunmäkeen. Kolmanneksi uudeksi autoksi avoin data ilmoittaa #409:n, sillä lähtö Mellumäestä klo 4:32. Sitä vastoin datasta ei selviä, mikä auto on lähtenyt Hki-Vantaalta klo 4:35. Myös reittiloki ilmoittaa että "Lähtötieto puuttuu". Mutta neljällä autolla 562N:ää pyoritetään tällaiseen aikaan, kunnes linja lyhenee 562:ksi ilman Lentoseman häntää (päätepysäkki Aviapoliksessa). Perus-562 kulkee reittioppaan mukaan jo aamulla 20 minuutin välein, joten kalustoakin on luvassa lisää.
> 
> EDIT: Puoli kuuden aikaan 562N:lle ilmestyi tutkan tietojen mukaan PL #405:kin, lähtö 5:32 Mellunmäestä. Tämä on siis se ensin näkymättömissä ollut neljäs auto.
> 
> Jo ennen 562/562N:n muutosta uusi 401 - 415 -sarjan auto on liikkunut tutkan mukaan linjalla 231N (PL #412).


Nyt tutkassa näkyvät myös autot 402 ja 406 linjalla 562. Nämä ovat tulleet ilmeisesti vasta iltapäivällä ajoon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt tutkassa näkyvät myös autot 402 ja 406 linjalla 562. Nämä ovat tulleet ilmeisesti vasta iltapäivällä ajoon.


Siellä on pari autonvaihtoa tehty tosiaan myöhemmin iltapäivällä. 409 ja 414 poistuivat, lähteenä sama tutka.

----------


## Pera

1.1

59: PL 697 (Yutong E12)

----------


## aki

Lauantai 2.1

553K / NF 761 (Volvo 8500LE)

----------


## bussitietäjä

Lauantai 2.11.
Tutkan mukaan linjalle 562 tullut PL 727 (Scania Scala 6x2)

----------


## Makke93

Sunnuntai 3.1.21

Bussitutka kertoo, että PL 410 on päässyt linjalle 562 ja ajanut 3 lähtöä suuntaansa. Eilen sen uusin lähtöön kirjautuminen oli vielä testikirjautuminen vajaan parin viikon takaa. PL 403 ja 407 enää jäljellä linjalla ajamattomina.

----------


## vristo

> Sunnuntai 3.1.21
> 
> Bussitutka kertoo, että PL 410 on päässyt linjalle 562 ja ajanut 3 lähtöä suuntaansa.


Oli allekirjoittanut.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja tänään avoimessa datassa näkyy myös PL 403 562:lla.

Vaikka Pohjolan Liikenteelle tulikin 15 uutta teliä, niin se ei hidasta vanhojen menoa. Avoimen datan perusteella PL:t 801, 803 - 809, 811 ja 812 ovat olleet tänään linjalla.

----------


## aki

Lauantai 9.1

NF 742 / 717, tutkan mukaan on tullut alkuillasta auton 934 tilalle.

----------


## joboo

Helb 1104 ei näy tutkassa oli kuitenkin linjalla

----------


## Rattivaunu

12.1.2020

Tutkan mukaan PL #446 etenee linjalla 562. Sinänsä oikean merkkinen bussi tuota linjaa ajatellen, hieman lyhyempi versio tavanomaiseen verrattuna. Ehkäpä olosuhteiden takia tänään nähdään kaikenlaisia poikkeuksia..?

----------


## ana

12.1.2020

Nobina 926/71

----------


## joboo

Helb 1107 ei näy tutkassa ja buscom oli huputettu

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Helb 1107 ei näy tutkassa ja buscom oli huputettu


Tuskin Buscom kuitenkaan?

----------


## joboo

> Tuskin Buscom kuitenkaan?


Siis leimauslaite (meillä nämä nämä on buscomeja mikä sekottuu myyntilaitteeseen)

----------


## ana

Mites noi patteribussit pelaa näin kylmemmällä? Esim. 562:lla näyttää olevan tällä hetkellä kolme dieseliä linjalla

----------


## LimoSWN

Maanantaina 18. Tammikuuta 2021.

Linjalla 918 näkyy olevan auto 14 ( Mercedes-Benz Sprinter 516CDI / Avestark) jäljessä 352 minuuttia.
Kulkee Luoman ja Masalan välillä tällä hetkellä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

18.1.
Tutkan mukaan NF #1108 (HSL-Subi) on ollut linjalla 510 
PL #463 linjalla 562 (Yutong E12)

----------


## bussitietäjä

19.1.
PL 785 / 500 (HSL-8900LE)
PL 806 / 500 (Scania Scala 6x2)

----------


## bussiauto

22.1.

Avoimen datan mukaan PL 781 (Scania K280UB 6x2 Lahti Scala) on tänään aamulla ollut linjoilla 173Z ja 174Z.

----------


## bussitietäjä

24.1
NF 1188 / 717A ei näy tutkassa.

----------


## aki

Linjalla 562 on ollut tänään Sunnuntaina suurin osa kalustosta dieseleitä. Autot 262, 263, 271, 280, 292 ja 646. Sähköteleistä liikenteessä ovat päivän aikana olleet vain autot 401, 412 ja 413.

----------


## bussitietäjä

25.1.
PL #730 (Scania Scala 6x2) ollut aamulla 562:sella ja iltapäivällä linjalla 788?🤔

----------


## Rattivaunu

28.1.2021

Tutkan mukaan HelB 1617 (Linkker) on jälleen linjalla. Avoimen datan mukaan edellisestä kerrasta onkin kauan - se lienee ollut lokakuussa viime vuoden puolella.

Tutkan mukaan 23:sella liikkuu tällä hetkellä kolme Linkkeriä, äskenmainitun lisäksi 1614 ja 1615.

----------


## bussitietäjä

HelB #722 näyttää olevan Elielillä +44 minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä.
HelB #703 puolestaan +81 minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä.
Kummatkin linjalla 436.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> HelB #722 näyttää olevan Elielillä +44 minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä.
> HelB #703 puolestaan +81 minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä.
> Kummatkin linjalla 436.


Veikkaisin että johtuu junaliikenteen häiriöistä.

----------


## zige94

> 25.1.
> PL #730 (Scania Scala 6x2) ollut aamulla 562:sella ja iltapäivällä linjalla 788?🤔


Varmaan autot loppuneet Pasilasta ja otettu joku mikä pihasta löytynyt? 730 on Laukkosken auto eli kuuluisi näkyä Sipoon suunnan linjoilla normaalisti.

----------


## Miska

> HelB #722 näyttää olevan Elielillä +44 minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä.
> HelB #703 puolestaan +81 minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä.
> Kummatkin linjalla 436.


Reittilokin tietojen perusteella nuo ovat ajaneet ylimääräisiä lähtöjä Elielinaukion ja Martinlaakson välillä (varmaankin junaliikenteen häiriöiden takia). Tuollaisissa tapauksissa kirjaudutaan jollekin muulle linjan lähdölle, jotta linjakilvet ja liikennevaloetuudet toimivat ja bussit näkyvät reaaliaikainfossa.

----------


## ana

1.2.21

Nobina #778 linjalla 582

----------


## Rattivaunu

2.2.2021

Tutkan mukaan linjalla 23 on ollut tänään ajossa kolme Linkkeriä, tällä kerralla HelB 1612, 1614 ja 1615. Tutkan mukaan 1612 olisi ollut edellisen kerran linjalla marraskuussa.

----------


## Tuomas

> Tutkan mukaan linjalla 23 on ollut tänään ajossa kolme Linkkeriä, tällä kerralla HelB 1612, 1614 ja 1615.


Tältä osin voin vahvistaa Bussitutkan tiedot oikeiksi. Lähdin aamulla varikolta liikkeelle 1612:lla ja ruokatauon jälkeen ajoin 1614:ää, ja tietenkin näin 1615:n tulevan monesti vastaan.

----------


## Star 701

Vieläkös tuo MUY-790 on ajossa Helsingissä, sillä Bussitutkan mukaan ollut ajossa viimeksi tammikuun alussa sunnuntaina 03.01. 

https://bussitutka.fi/vehicle?number...or=12&type=bus


Tuohan kävi kyllä myös visiitillä Lahdessa, eli päättyikö tuon osalta jo se reilun vuoden testijakso vai mikä auton kohtalo on?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vieläkös tuo MUY-790 on ajossa Helsingissä, sillä Bussitutkan mukaan ollut ajossa viimeksi tammikuun alussa sunnuntaina 03.01. 
> 
> https://bussitutka.fi/vehicle?number...or=12&type=bus
> 
> 
> Tuohan kävi kyllä myös visiitillä Lahdessa, eli päättyikö tuon osalta jo se reilun vuoden testijakso vai mikä auton kohtalo on?


Linjalla 2 Lahdessa tälläkin hetkellä.

----------


## ana

3.2.21
Nobina #925 linjat 94 ja 95. Kovin usein ei teliä noilla linjoilla näy

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjalla 2 Lahdessa tälläkin hetkellä.


Ilmeisesti joissakin tietokannoissa se liikkuu siellä Koiviston Auto 201:nä?

----------


## bussiauto

3.2. 

Tänään aamulla on datan mukaan ollut PL 805 (Scania L94UB 6x2 Lahti Scala) ollut kahden sivun verran (8:09 -> Tapiola, 8:59 -> Saunalahti) linjalla 124K. Tuolla 8:59 lähdöllä on ilmeisesti kesken linjan vaihdettu auto PL 256:een, sillä tuo lähtö näkyy tuplana.

----------


## ana

Mites 562:lla ei ole ollut tänään kuin yksi Yutong(#404)?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mites 562:lla ei ole ollut tänään kuin yksi Yutong(#404)?


En syytä tiedä, mutta tarkennetaan kuitenkin että klo 04.00 jälkeen ei ole yhtäkään lähtöä ajettu tänään 6.2. (tähän kirjoitushetkeen mennessä) Yutongeilla noilla kahdella linjalla 562 ja 562N. Ennen neljää on ollut sentään jonkin verran lähtöjä eri yksilöillä tuosta sarjasta 401 - 415. Yksilö 404 on ainoa, jolle on osunut perus-562:n lähtö lauantaille, se siis heti puolenyön jälkeen (00.10). Muut Yutong-lähdöt ovat olleet tunnuksella 562N. Varsinainen lauantailiikenne on alkanut siis vasta neljältä aamulla - ja se siis dieselien merkeissä.

----------


## zige94

> Mites 562:lla ei ole ollut tänään kuin yksi Yutong(#404)?


Oma puhdas arvaus. Mutta ovat uusia autoja, uutta mallistoa, joten voisi tulla ohjelmistöpäivityksiä, tehtaan korjauksia tms., jotka on helpompi ajaa viikonloppuna sisään kun kalustoa on enemmän vapaana kuin arkena.

----------


## bussitietäjä

8.2. Autot tainnut mennä sekaisin  :Very Happy: 
PL 230 / 587 (Sipoon VDL Citea LLE-120)
PL 771 / 562 (Espoon Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE)
PL 985 / 104 (Keravan Volvo 8900LE 4x2)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 8.2. Autot tainnut mennä sekaisin  
> PL 985 / 104 (Keravan Volvo 8900LE 4x2)


Espoossa kaksi kohtalaisen tuoretta A2-tyypin autoa kärsi melkoiset vauriot sunnuntain tulipalossa. Kylkivauriot saanut #483 taisi olla juuri tuon linjan 104 viimeaikainen vakioauto? Ensi kesänä sopivia A2:sia lienee saatavissa maakunnista, kun ainakin Imatralla ja Kotkassa päättyvät nykyiset sopimukset. Tämän päivän (ma 8.2.) ratkaisut voivat olla hyvinkin tilapäisiä.

Ylläoleva on tietenkin puhdasta päättelyä.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

Tietääkö kukaan muuten mitä on tapahtunut PL:n hybridi-Solariksille, kun niitä ei ole näkynyt ajossa nyt melkein kuukauteen? PL 621 oli ajossa viimeksi 11.1.21 ja PL 620 3.2.21. Ennen nämä ainakin olivat linjoilla 51 ja 56 suunnilleen joka arkipäivä.

----------


## LimoSWN

08.02.2021.

PL 682 (Solaris Urbino LE 6x2)  / 51

----------


## bussitietäjä

> . Tämän päivän (ma 8.2.) ratkaisut voivat olla hyvinkin tilapäisiä.
> 
> Ylläoleva on tietenkin puhdasta päättelyä.


PL #985 löytänyt ainakin takaisin Keravan linjoille.

----------


## Gulf

> Vieläkös tuo MUY-790 on ajossa Helsingissä, sillä Bussitutkan mukaan ollut ajossa viimeksi tammikuun alussa sunnuntaina 03.01. 
> 
> https://bussitutka.fi/vehicle?number...or=12&type=bus
> 
> 
> Tuohan kävi kyllä myös visiitillä Lahdessa, eli päättyikö tuon osalta jo se reilun vuoden testijakso vai mikä auton kohtalo on?


Invalidisäätiölle rakentavat paraikaa uutta Volvolle sopivaa lataustolppaa, joten eiköhän tuo kohta palaa takaisin ajoon linjalle 23.

----------


## Max

> Invalidisäätiölle rakentavat paraikaa uutta Volvolle sopivaa lataustolppaa, joten eiköhän tuo kohta palaa takaisin ajoon linjalle 23.


Kesästä alkaen muistaakseni 23 ei aja Invalidisäätiölle, vaan sinne tulee linjan 506 päätepysäkki.

----------


## Gulf

> Kesästä alkaen muistaakseni 23 ei aja Invalidisäätiölle, vaan sinne tulee linjan 506 päätepysäkki.


Tolppa on kuulemma siirrettävää mallia. Tuli auton mukana Lahdesta ja todennäköisesti siirtyy elokuussa sitten pois.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Vieläkös tuo MUY-790 on ajossa Helsingissä, sillä Bussitutkan mukaan ollut ajossa viimeksi tammikuun alussa sunnuntaina 03.01. 
> 
> https://bussitutka.fi/vehicle?number...or=12&type=bus
> 
> 
> Tuohan kävi kyllä myös visiitillä Lahdessa, eli päättyikö tuon osalta jo se reilun vuoden testijakso vai mikä auton kohtalo on?


On tullut takaisin HelBille. Näin sen tänään aamupäivällä kun lähti Ruhan suuntaan, Volvolta. HelB ja HSL logot oli kiinni.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Bussitutkan mukaan HelBin MANeilla ei ole ajettu 15.2. alkaen juuri lainkaan (auto #933 on tutkan ja reittilokin aineiston perusteella ajanut yhden lähdön Merikadulta, mutta ilmeisesti vain keskustaan asti). Maanantaina 15.2. aikatauluja muutettiin useilla linjoilla, ja uudet aikataulut ovat voineet vähentää kaluston määrää osalla linjoista. Mahtoiko käydä niin, että MANeista kirjoitetaan piakkoin kalustopoistojen ketjussa? Sinänsä ne voisivat olla muodollista varakalustoa ainakin tämän kevään vielä, mutta sen jälkeen tarvetta niille ei HSL-alueella taida enää löytyä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

17.2.2021

Jatketaanpa tutkailua. Tänään (17.2.) tutkan mukaan HelB #933 on jälleen linjalla 24. Havaintohetkellä se on ainoa HelBin MAN linjalla tutkan tietojen mukaan. MANien käyttö ei vielä ole päättynyt kokonaan.

----------


## HeSa

19.2.
PL 245 / 531(B)
Silloin tällöin siirretään näköjään tilapäisesti Kirkkonummen autoja Espooseen. PL 890 pyöri äskettäin Espoossa samoin kuin tämä #245 muutama kuukausi sitten.

----------


## bussiauto

> 19.2.
> PL 245 / 531(B)
> Silloin tällöin siirretään näköjään tilapäisesti Kirkkonummen autoja Espooseen. PL 890 pyöri äskettäin Espoossa samoin kuin tämä #245 muutama kuukausi sitten.


Tähän siirtelyyn liittyen, myös PL 725, joka on alkuvuoden viihtynyt Kirkkonummella, on tänään ollut avoimen datan perusteella linjoilla 124 ja 124K. Kyseisillä linjoilla on tänään ollut myös 773 joka on puolestaan Pasilan autoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

20.2.

Datan mukaan HelB #25 on jälleen linjalla 23.

----------


## HeSa

> Tähän siirtelyyn liittyen, myös PL 725, joka on alkuvuoden viihtynyt Kirkkonummella, on tänään ollut avoimen datan perusteella linjoilla 124 ja 124K. Kyseisillä linjoilla on tänään ollut myös 773 joka on puolestaan Pasilan autoja.


23.2.
Lisätään tähän listaan vielä että "Kirkkonummen" autot PL 224 ja PL 225 liikkuivat tutkan mukaan eilen ja tänään aamulla Espoossa linjoilla 145, 165, 531 ja 542.

----------


## bussiauto

> 23.2.
> Lisätään tähän listaan vielä että "Kirkkonummen" autot PL 224 ja PL 225 liikkuivat tutkan mukaan eilen ja tänään aamulla Espoossa linjoilla 145, 165, 531 ja 542.


Lisäksi jatkoa tähän vielä sen verran, että  niin ikään kirkkonummelainen, PL 889 on tutkan mukaan tänään 23.2. liikuskellut aamulla linjalla 165 ja iltapäivästä myöhään iltaan linjalla 159.

----------


## NHKF

25.2.2021

PL 480 (VDL Electric) / 57

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 25.2.2021
> 
> PL 480 (VDL Electric) / 57


Tuolle sarjalle taitaa tulla illalla yksi kierros linjaa 52. Linjan 52 reitillä on edelleen Tunnelitien alikulku korkeusrajoituksineen. Mutta tutkan kartalla todellakin näkyy ajoneuvo #480 linjalla 57.

----------


## ana

Nobinan #619 näyttää palanneen ajoon perjantaina 26.2 lähes kolmen kuukauden seisonnnan jälkeen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

8.3.2021

Bussitutka näyttää linjan 55 ainoaksi vuoden 2020 Yutongiksi auton PL 689 (tilanne aamuruuhkassa). Muiden saman toimituserän autojen tutka kertoo kulkevan muilla linjoilla, pääosin Leppävaaran linjoilla. Tutkan mukaan 55:n kalusto muilta osin on vuoden 2019 Yutongeja, joskin 55:llä saattaa (ainakin) yksi auto kulkea niin, että se ei näy reaaliaikaisissa palveluissa.

----------


## LimoSWN

09.03.21.
Ål 27 / 565, että tämä palasi ajoon.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 09.03.21.
> Ål 27 / 565, että tämä palasi ajoon.


Vakio tämä Scala on.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

15.3.

Nf 942 / 200

Tällä kertaa Volvo 8900le 200:lla

----------


## ana

Mikähän noita Nobinan Itä-Helsingin telejä vaivaa, kun pois pelistä näyttää olevan ainakin 915,916 ja 923-926? Vara-autoille on ainakin tarvetta...

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mikähän noita Nobinan Itä-Helsingin telejä vaivaa, kun pois pelistä näyttää olevan ainakin 915,916 ja 923-926? Vara-autoille on ainakin tarvetta...


nyt just bussitutkaa tutkittua, #916 on lähtenyt 13.43 linjalle 88 
#924 ollut aamulla ajossa. 
#926 lähtenyt juuri 14.03 ajoon. 


Kalustolle joko tehdään huoltoja, tai ovat muuten tilanteen takia poissa kierrätyksestä. Nobina ainakin säilöö kesän katkoa varten autoja, jotka eivät nyt muuten ole ajossa olleet, toki niitäkin ollaan näemmä herättelemässä eloon takaisin, jotteivat "juurru paikalleen" kyllä ne hetken kuluttua ovat ajossa. ei hätää.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

30.3.

PL #406 / 224 (Yutong E15)

----------


## Puolimatala

Varsin mystinen kirjautuminen on tapahtunut 25. maaliskuuta, kun entinen Trandevin 523, Volvo 8900 teli, on kirjautunut linjan 24 lähdölle Seurasaaresta klo 9.25.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Varsin mystinen kirjautuminen on tapahtunut 25. maaliskuuta, kun entinen Trandevin 523, Volvo 8900 teli, on kirjautunut linjan 24 lähdölle Seurasaaresta klo 9.25.


Lij laite asennettu toiseen bussiin?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Lij laite asennettu toiseen bussiin?


paria päivää aijemmin myös HelB 401 on ollut yhdellä sun toisella PL linjalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

6.4.2021

Bussitutkan linjakohtaisissa pudotusvalikoissa näkyy tätä kirjoitettaessa linjojen 6 ja 7 kohdalla poistunut linjannimi siinäkin tilanteessa, että ollaan hakemassa muutoksen jälkeisen ajankohdan tietoja. Eli tuon perusteella esimerkiksi linja 6 ajaisi edelleen Hietalahteen, joskin hakutuloksissa kyllä ilmenee asian todellinen laita (kartalla 6 menee Eiranrantaan, samoin historian puolella määränpää etelän suuntaan näkyy oikealla tavalla).

----------


## aki

6.4

7X / Helb 952, 953, 1108, 1109.

----------


## ttsirkia

> 6.4.2021
> 
> Bussitutkan linjakohtaisissa pudotusvalikoissa näkyy tätä kirjoitettaessa linjojen 6 ja 7 kohdalla poistunut linjannimi siinäkin tilanteessa, että ollaan hakemassa muutoksen jälkeisen ajankohdan tietoja. Eli tuon perusteella esimerkiksi linja 6 ajaisi edelleen Hietalahteen, joskin hakutuloksissa kyllä ilmenee asian todellinen laita (kartalla 6 menee Eiranrantaan, samoin historian puolella määränpää etelän suuntaan näkyy oikealla tavalla).


Tulokset tulevat suoraan HSL:n rajapinnasta, ehkäpä tuo jokin päivä korjautuu. HSL:n Reittiopas antaa linjanumerolla haettaessa myös vastaavat linjanimet.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tulokset tulevat suoraan HSL:n rajapinnasta, ehkäpä tuo jokin päivä korjautuu. HSL:n Reittiopas antaa linjanumerolla haettaessa myös vastaavat linjanimet.


Nyt HSL:n päässä on jokin päivitys valmis, ja tiedot ovat asiaan kuuluvalla tavalla näkyvillä paitsi HSL:n omissa palveluissa, myös rajapintaa hyödyntävissä järjestelmissä.

----------


## Noksu

Siuntion avainlinjat näkyvät nykyään datassa liikenöitsijä 195:n ajamina. Ainakin osa (ellei kaikki?) taitavat olla Taxiline Koskinen Oy:n hoitamia linjoja.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Siuntion avainlinjat näkyvät nykyään datassa liikenöitsijä 195:n ajamina. Ainakin osa (ellei kaikki?) taitavat olla Taxiline Koskinen Oy:n hoitamia linjoja.


Reittiloki näyttää noille liikennöitsijäksi vain "Siuntio". Kulkuneuvon tyyppi näkyy olevan myös "ubus", mistä syystä ne näkyvät Bussitutkassa mustina, kun enpä ole tuollaistakaan huomannut. Mistäs tuo u-kirjain tulee?

----------


## KriZuu

> Siuntion avainlinjat näkyvät nykyään datassa liikenöitsijä 195:n ajamina. Ainakin osa (ellei kaikki?) taitavat olla Taxiline Koskinen Oy:n hoitamia linjoja.


Siuntion liikennettä hoitavat First Profit, Kuljetus Kjell Flythström, Taxiline Koskinen ja Tilausmatka Roine. Sopimukset ovat pääosin voimassa ajalle 1.8.2020-14.8.2022 (1+1 optiolla) ja ovat kunnan kilpailuttamia.

----------


## ana

12.4.2021
Nobina:
616/94,97(V)
1019/85

----------


## aki

3.5

NF 611 / 93,K, 95, 97, 98 (linjojen 84-89 vakio)
NF 612 / 588,B

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

3.5.
NF #745 / 93 (Klovin teli-Scala)

----------


## ettäjaa

Voisikohan olla että Klovin autoja siirretään nyt tilapäisesti Itä-Helsinkiin niin, että uusille BYD:lle vapautuu tilaa Espoosta? Tähän vielä lisäykseksi, näyttäisi että Nobinalla ei tosiaan ole yhtäkään vanhaa sopimusta johon pitäisi siirtyä elokuussa uudempia käytettyjä busseja. Taitaa joutua aika moni nykyisen "Itis-sopimuksen" bussi myyntiin kesän jälkeen.

----------


## LimoSWN

> 12.4.2021
> Nobina:
> 
> 1019/85


Tänään tuo tonni yhdeksäntoist on klovissa ilman voimansiirtoa.

----------


## LimoSWN

05.05.2021.
PL #483 / 165

07.05.2021.
PL 483 / 124K

Tämä se palovaurion saanut vdl Citea LLE-127. Näemmä jo aloittanut toimintansa uudestaan.
Kuten aijemmin postasin autoon liittyen, että kuva korjattuna on. (Kalustopoistoja 2021)

----------


## aki

Nobinan teli-scala 747 on palannut tutkan mukaan liikenteeseen 5.5. Tämä oli melko pitkään poissa liikenteestä.

----------


## ana

> Nobinan teli-scala 747 on palannut tutkan mukaan liikenteeseen 5.5. Tämä oli melko pitkään poissa liikenteestä.


 Olin eilen tuon kyydissä. Ilmastointi ei tainnut toimia, kun oli kattoluukku auki. Myös #744 oli yli 3kk sivussa, datan mukaan tuli huhtikuun lopulla taas ajoon

----------


## Puolimatala

Onpas HelB 1219:llä tänään vaiherikas päivä datan mukaan. Oli aamuruuhkassa linjoilla 421, 436, 436ᴋ ja heti jo kirjautunut 10.01 Jakomäestä lähteneeseen 77:n lähtöön ja ajanut tosiaan jo useamman siivun 77:aa datan mukaan.

----------


## bussitietäjä

20.5.
PL 706 / 641 (Volvo 8700LE 4x2)
PL 707 / 985 (Volvo 8700LE 4x2)
PL 769 / 973 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE)
PL 984 / 124K (Volvo 8900LE 4x2)
PL 985 / 531B (Volvo 8900LE 4x2)
PL 986 / 531B (Volvo 8900LE 4x2)
Pysyviä vai väliaikaisia siirtoja?

----------


## aki

NF 649 on ollut tutkan mukaan liikenteessä Perjantaina 21.5 yli kahden kuukauden tauon jälkeen. Aamulla yksi lähtö linjalla 724 ja iltapäivällä kolme lähtöä linjalla 717A.

----------


## aki

NF 642 on palannut liikenteeseen 1,5 kk tauon jälkeen. On tutkan mukaan perjantaina 28.5 iltapäivällä linjalla 561.

----------


## Rattivaunu

3.6.2021

HelB:n Linkkerien hiljaiselon jälkeen avoin data näyttää heräämisen merkkejä: Bussitutkan mukaan torstaina 3.6. ajossa ovat olleet ainakin #1614 ja #1617. Viimeksi mainittu onkin liikkunut viimeisen 8 kuukauden aikana kovin vähän. 1614:n kohdalla liikennöintiä on saman lähteen mukaan ollut sentään alkuvuonna jonkin verran.

----------


## canis lupus

> HelB:n Linkkerien hiljaiselon jälkeen avoin data näyttää heräämisen merkkejä: Bussitutkan mukaan torstaina 3.6. ajossa ovat olleet ainakin #1614 ja #1617. Viimeksi mainittu onkin liikkunut viimeisen 8 kuukauden aikana kovin vähän.


Linkkerit ovat täysiä romuja. Ovat ne Pohjolan Liikenteeltä tulleet yksilötkin Ruhassa vain viemässä parkkipaikkatilaa

----------


## Ivecomies

> Linkkerit ovat täysiä romuja. Ovat ne Pohjolan Liikenteeltä tulleet yksilötkin Ruhassa vain viemässä parkkipaikkatilaa


Täytyy kyllä sanoa että itekkään en hirveesti tykkää. Jotenkin vaan aika tylsä bussi. Ei mikään ihme että yritys meni konkkaan, kun ei löydetty tarpeeksi asiakkaita, kun yritykset luottivat enemmän isompien ja tunnetumpien valmistajien sähköbusseihin. Mikäköhän näiden ex. Nobinalasten/Pohjolalaisten/Transdeviläisten Linkkereiden lopullinen kohtalo on?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa että itekkään en hirveesti tykkää. Jotenkin vaan aika tylsä bussi. Ei mikään ihme että yritys meni konkkaan, kun ei löydetty tarpeeksi asiakkaita, kun yritykset luottivat enemmän isompien ja tunnetumpien valmistajien sähköbusseihin. Mikäköhän näiden ex. Nobinalasten/Pohjolalaisten/Transdeviläisten Linkkereiden lopullinen kohtalo on?


Varaosiksi ja lopulta haarukoiksi Ikeaan

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Varaosiksi ja lopulta haarukoiksi Ikeaan


Ei saa pilkata Ikean haarukoita.

----------


## Gulf

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa että itekkään en hirveesti tykkää. Jotenkin vaan aika tylsä bussi. Ei mikään ihme että yritys meni konkkaan, kun ei löydetty tarpeeksi asiakkaita, kun yritykset luottivat enemmän isompien ja tunnetumpien valmistajien sähköbusseihin. Mikäköhän näiden ex. Nobinalasten/Pohjolalaisten/Transdeviläisten Linkkereiden lopullinen kohtalo on?


Lopullinen kohtalo lienee tosiaan ongelmajäte, mutta kaikki viittaa siihen, että syksystä alkaen näillä ajettaisiin lähes koko 23:n liikenne.

----------


## Puolimatala

Datan mukaan PL 804 Scania L94 teli Scala olisi käynyt vielä heittämässä kolmesiivua yövaunussa 4.-5.6. välisenä yönä 231N:llä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

7.6.2021

Bussitutkan mukaan kesä on tuonut pari sähköteliä linjalle 587, ainakin maanantaiaamuksi.

----------


## aki

7.6  
Kesäaikataulujen ensimmäinen arkiaamu.

NF 674 / 118, 125
NF 723 / 80, 82
NF 732 / 80, 82
NF 735 / 244, 245A
NF 750 / 112, 118
NF 751 / 566,V
NF 755 / 566,V
NF 758 / 631, 735
NF 759 / 624
NF 760 / 736
NF 773 / 84, 88
NF 777 / 84, 88

Tutkan mukaan tässä ovat kaikki liikenteeseen lähteneet autot kyseisistä autosarjoista.

----------


## HeSa

tänään 7.6.

PL 472 / 531B (Yutong E 12, tällä hetkellä ainoastaan klo. 9.22 Tiistilään)

----------


## bernemi

> tänään 7.6.
> 
> PL 472 / 531B (Yutong E 12, tällä hetkellä ainoastaan klo. 9.22 Tiistilään)


Data näyttää että tuossa lähdössä myös auto 762. Tuskimpa Keravan Yutongi siellä on oikeasti ollut.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Datan mukaan PL 804 Scania L94 teli Scala olisi käynyt vielä heittämässä kolmesiivua yövaunussa 4.-5.6. välisenä yönä 231N:llä.


On ollut, mulla on kuva tuolta yöltä.

----------


## Puolimatala

Bussitutkan mukaan ainakin arkisin linjan 43 aamun lähdöt 5.29 ja 5.57 Kuninkaantammesta ajetaan näin kesällä 2-akselisilla, tämän jälkeen päivä jatkuisi linjalla 40.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Bussitutkan mukaan ainakin arkisin linjan 43 aamun lähdöt 5.29 ja 5.57 Kuninkaantammesta ajetaan näin kesällä 2-akselisilla, tämän jälkeen päivä jatkuisi linjalla 40.


Saman lähteen mukaan linjan 40 aamun alkupään lähdöt Pohjois-Haagasta keskustaan ajetaan linjan 43 teliautoilla. Ensimmäisen sivun jälkeen siirrytään siis linjalle 43. Äkkiseltään muistaisin että näin toimittiin arkiaamuisin myös kesällä 2020, joka oli muuten kesäaikataulukautena sangen pitkä.

----------


## HeSa

10.6.

PL 434 / 531/B ja 542 (en havainnut aikaisemmin näillä linjoilla, yleensä Matinkylästä länteenpäin, eli linjoilla 143,145,146,147 ja 165)

----------


## Rattivaunu

10.6.2021

Tutkassa näkyy iso määrä Nobina #19:n lähtöjä linjalla 23, onkohan HelB #1619 sitten ollut linjalla 23 pariinkin otteeseen? LIJ-laitteeseen ei ilmeisesti ole päivitetty oikeita tietoja itse ajoneuvon suhteen.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> 10.6.2021
> 
> Tutkassa näkyy iso määrä Nobina #19:n lähtöjä linjalla 23, onkohan HelB #1619 sitten ollut linjalla 23 pariinkin otteeseen? LIJ-laitteeseen ei ilmeisesti ole päivitetty oikeita tietoja itse ajoneuvon suhteen.


Kyllä. Se on HelB 1619. HelB 1618 LIJ laitteita on myös testattu kirjautumalla linjalle (23) mutta näkyy tutkassa TDF 500:na.

----------


## aki

13.6

Vanhempaa kalustoa kesäsunnuntaina itäkeskus-kontula-akselilla.

NF 677 / 93K, 94A, 97V
NF 732 / 92, 94, 95, 97V
NF 737 / 94A (tuli aamupäivällä auton 1043 tilalle)

----------


## Rattivaunu

17.6.2021

Nobina #1221 on kirjautunut testaus- tai opetustarkoituksessa linjalle "1". Tällainen auto #1221 on varmaankin BYD-uutuuksia, mutta sitä en tiedä millainen. Toisessa ketjussa mietittiin, mihin kohtaan numeroinnissa voisi tulla aukkoja. Tämän noteerauksen perusteella ei ainakaan kohtaan 1221.

----------


## bussiauto

> 17.6.2021
> 
> Nobina #1221 on kirjautunut testaus- tai opetustarkoituksessa linjalle "1". Tällainen auto #1221 on varmaankin BYD-uutuuksia, mutta sitä en tiedä millainen. Toisessa ketjussa mietittiin, mihin kohtaan numeroinnissa voisi tulla aukkoja. Tämän noteerauksen perusteella ei ainakaan kohtaan 1221.


Nyt näkyy olevan testikirjautumisia tehty myös autoilla 1219, 1220, 1224, 1235 ja 1238. Tämän perusteella siis ainakaan alkupäässä ei tosiaan näytä olevan aukkoja numeroinnissa, nykyään suurinimeroisimman ollessa 1218.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 211 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt näkyy olevan testikirjautumisia tehty myös autoilla 1219, 1220, 1224, 1235 ja 1238. Tämän perusteella siis ainakaan alkupäässä ei tosiaan näytä olevan aukkoja numeroinnissa, nykyään suurinimeroisimman ollessa 1218.


Noiden joukko kasvaa aina vaan lisää, päivemmällä ovat ilmestyneet vielä 1223, 1227 ja 1229.

----------


## Rattivaunu

19.6.2021

Tänä lauantaina 51:n tiedot näkyvät avoimessa datassa asiaan kuuluvalla tavalla, samoin HSL:n muissa sähköisissä palveluissa. Itse asiassa noteerasin reittioppaan puolella asian korjauksen jo muutama päivä sitten.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> PL 211 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.


Saapuuko Imatralta muitakin autoja HSL-liikenteeseen?

----------


## aki

21.6 ilta

NF 619 / 619, 631, 735. Tutkan mukaan tämä on auton ensimmäinen kerta linjalla kesäliikenteessä. Edellisen kerran se on ollut linjalla 4.6.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:44 ----------




> Saapuuko Imatralta muitakin autoja HSL-liikenteeseen?


Lisätään tähän vielä että auto 211 VDL citea on alunperin hankittu HSL-liikenteeseen vuonna 2014. Imatralle autot 211-214 siirtyivät vuonna 2016 joista nyt siis 211 on palannut takaisin HSL-alueelle. Kyseiseen VDL citea-sarjaan kuuluvat autot 211-237.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:44 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Lisätään tähän vielä että auto 211 VDL citea on alunperin hankittu HSL-liikenteeseen vuonna 2014. Imatralle autot 211-214 siirtyivät vuonna 2016 joista nyt siis 211 on palannut takaisin HSL-alueelle. Kyseiseen VDL citea-sarjaan kuuluvat autot 211-237.


Tiedän tämän kyllä.

----------


## aki

> Tiedän tämän kyllä.


Vaikka itse tietää, niin muut eivät välttämättä tiedä mistä imatran autoista on kyse, joten ei liene pahitteeksi avata hieman taustoja.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 211-214 tekevät paluun HSL-liikenteeseen. Tänään on Bussitutkan mukaan PL 211 linjalla 51.

----------


## LimoSWN

> PL 211-214 tekevät paluun HSL-liikenteeseen. Tänään on Bussitutkan mukaan PL 211 linjalla 51.


Olihan tuo tiedossa hetki sen jälkeen, kun tuo Imatran paketin "tappio" tuli. 

Myös PL 212 Näkyy tutkassa käyneen 52 linjalla.
Toki vain testikirjautuminen.
Muita vielä odotellen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olihan tuo tiedossa hetki sen jälkeen, kun tuo Imatran paketin "tappio" tuli.


Ei vaan ole mitään arvoa mainostaa että tiesi asian etukäteen, jos ei sitä kertonut silloin täällä. Vanhaa Raitio-lehden päätepysäkin mottoa lainatakseni: "Tietäminen ei ole minkään arvoista, jos ei siitä kerrota muille."

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ei vaan ole mitään arvoa mainostaa että tiesi asian etukäteen, jos ei sitä kertonut silloin täällä. Vanhaa Raitio-lehden päätepysäkin mottoa lainatakseni: "Tietäminen ei ole minkään arvoista, jos ei siitä kerrota muille."


Eipähän tuota jaksanut lähteä kirjoittamaan, kun olisi tullut kuultu jossain ravikisoissa tyylistä vastausta.

----------


## aki

Tutkan mukaan NF 744 (teli-scala) olisi ollut ajossa Torstaina 1.7 linjalla 717 keskellä päivää kolmen lähdön verran. 
Tämän lisäksi se näyttäisi ajaneen Sunnuntai-iltana 4.7 linjaa 78/N.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eipähän tuota jaksanut lähteä kirjoittamaan, kun olisi tullut kuultu jossain ravikisoissa tyylistä vastausta.


Juuri niin. Harrastajat kuulevat paljon juttuja firmoissa töissä olevilta, mutta iso osa jutuista on mielikuvituksen tuotetta - joillakin on suuri tarve keksiä tarinoita muiden viihdyttämiseksi. Ne jotka tietävät eivät kerro ja ne kertovat jotka eivät tiedä. Siksi parempi vaan jättää huhut omaan arvoonsa. Ja jos kyse on oikeasta tiedosta firmasta, ei sitä usein ole tarkoitettu nettifoorumeilla jaettavaksi. Jos tieto on julkista, niin sitten se tietysti kannattaa jakaa ja kertoa myös tiedon lähde.

----------


## Melamies

> Juuri niin. Harrastajat kuulevat paljon juttuja firmoissa töissä olevilta, mutta iso osa jutuista on mielikuvituksen tuotetta - joillakin on suuri tarve keksiä tarinoita muiden viihdyttämiseksi. Ne jotka tietävät eivät kerro ja ne kertovat jotka eivät tiedä. Siksi parempi vaan jättää huhut omaan arvoonsa. Ja jos kyse on oikeasta tiedosta firmasta, ei sitä usein ole tarkoitettu nettifoorumeilla jaettavaksi. Jos tieto on julkista, niin sitten se tietysti kannattaa jakaa ja kertoa myös tiedon lähde.


Kalustopoistoja-ketjussa todettiin näin:

oletus Vs: Kalustopoistoja 2021
Lainaus Alunperin kirjoittanut LimoSWN Näytä viesti
Näin kerrottu.
Esson baarissa varmaan.

----------


## volvojees

> Tutkan mukaan NF 744 (teli-scala) olisi ollut ajossa Torstaina 1.7 linjalla 717 keskellä päivää kolmen lähdön verran. 
> Tämän lisäksi se näyttäisi ajaneen Sunnuntai-iltana 4.7 linjaa 78/N.


 Vastaan vähän myöhään, mutta tutka ei pettänyt. Näin sen tuolloin R:torilla ja otin kuvankin siitä.

----------


## Antti G.

7.7.

PL 214/56 (Imatran-paluumuuttaja VDL Citea LLE-120)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

8.7.

NF #833 / 118 (Hakunilan VDL)

----------


## LimoSWN

Operaattorille 22 ( Nobina Finland )
On ilmestynyt uusia autoja tutkaan 
#1219 - #1238. Ovat niitä BYD autoja.
Kaikki olleet linjalla 1. Sen yhden lähdön verran.
Kyseessä on vain siis testikirjautuminen.

----------


## eemeli113

> Operaattorille 22 ( Nobina Finland )


Tämä on nyt hieman offtopicia, mutta huomasin Nobinan operaattoritunnuksen olevan Turussakin 22. Millä perusteella tämä tunnus on mahdettu HSL:n perusteella antaa? Vai liekö vain sattumaa, että se on sopinut hyvin Fölin käytössä olevien operaattoritunnusten väliin, 20 on Nyholmilla ja 27 Turun Citybusilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tutkassa näkyy testikirjautumiset Nobinan autoilla 1244, 1256, 1271 ja 1274 tämän viikon tiettyinä päivinä maanantaista alkaen. Tämän ketjun viesteissä #507, #508, #510 ja #526 on käsitelty edellistä noin nelisen viikkoa sitten tapahtunutta testausrypästä, joissa oli muut autoyksilöt kyseessä. Tällä viikolla taas mukana on ilmeisesti ollut joukko runkolinjaniveliä.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 213 on Bussitutkan mukaan tullut ajoon. Ajaa linjaa 56.

----------


## Roope

15.7.2021. 

HelB 957, 1006 / 24

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> 15.7.2021. 
> 
> HelB 957, 1006 / 24


957 tuli korvaamaan 1548:ia, kun siitä hajos rengas. Näin vaihtokuljettaja kertoi minulle.

----------


## aki

99B, M, V/ NF 611-613, 615-619, 744, 747, 748, 763-766, 768, 771, 772, 774-777, 779-781, 810-815, 817-819, 892, 942, 943, 1127-1132, 1134.

----------


## aki

18.7

Linjalla 99B näyttäisi olevan tänään
Citywide-telit NF 925-927. Muu kalusto on samaa kuin eilen Lauantaina.

----------


## HeSa

Espoo 19.7.

Kun yritän päästä "bussitutkan" sivustoon (www.bussitutka.fi) ilmestyy nyttemmin sivu joka kertoo että tämä sivusto ei ole turvallinen. Sen mukaan bussitutka on ilmeisesti joutunut jonkinlaiseen hyökkäykseen kohteeksi. Melkein päivittäin ilmestyy kuitenkin uusia havaintoja tähän viestiketjuun nojaten tutkan tietoihin. Voisiko joku tämmöisiä asioita tunteva foorumilainen kertoa enemmän tästä ilmiöstä, mikä on tekeillä/tehtävissä, koska voidaan katsoa että "bussitutka" on taas turvallinen (mikäli nyt todellisuudessa ei ole turvallinen), jne. Täydellisenä amatöörinä verkkoasioissa en tietenkään uskalla avata k.o. sivustoa, teoriassa jopa itse varoittava sivu voisi olla huijaus, etenkin kun siinä ilmestyy kaksi lenkkiä.

----------


## joboo

> Espoo 19.7.
> 
> Kun yritän päästä "bussitutkan" sivustoon (www.bussitutka.fi) ilmestyy nyttemmin sivu joka kertoo että tämä sivusto ei ole turvallinen. Sen mukaan bussitutka on ilmeisesti joutunut jonkinlaiseen hyökkäykseen kohteeksi. Melkein päivittäin ilmestyy kuitenkin uusia havaintoja tähän viestiketjuun nojaten tutkan tietoihin. Voisiko joku tämmöisiä asioita tunteva foorumilainen kertoa enemmän tästä ilmiöstä, mikä on tekeillä/tehtävissä, koska voidaan katsoa että "bussitutka" on taas turvallinen (mikäli nyt todellisuudessa ei ole turvallinen), jne. Täydellisenä amatöörinä verkkoasioissa en tietenkään uskalla avata k.o. sivustoa, teoriassa jopa itse varoittava sivu voisi olla huijaus, etenkin kun siinä ilmestyy kaksi lenkkiä.


Itselläni kyseinen sivu näyttää kokoajan olevan turvallinen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Enpä ole milloinkaan missään yhteydessä havainnut ongelmia bussitutkassa turvallisuusasioidenkaan puolella.

Kun avoimen datan jutuista puhutaan, niin todettakoon että tutkan mukaan HelB 823 on ollut ajossa linjalla 40 perjantaina 16.7. ja Luoteis-Vantaan eri linjoilla tänään 19.7. HelB:n tuon ikäiset autot eivät kovin paljoa ole olleet linjalla kesäaikataulujen aikana.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Espoo 19.7.
> 
> Kun yritän päästä "bussitutkan" sivustoon (www.bussitutka.fi) ilmestyy nyttemmin sivu joka kertoo että tämä sivusto ei ole turvallinen. Sen mukaan bussitutka on ilmeisesti joutunut jonkinlaiseen hyökkäykseen kohteeksi. Melkein päivittäin ilmestyy kuitenkin uusia havaintoja tähän viestiketjuun nojaten tutkan tietoihin. Voisiko joku tämmöisiä asioita tunteva foorumilainen kertoa enemmän tästä ilmiöstä, mikä on tekeillä/tehtävissä, koska voidaan katsoa että "bussitutka" on taas turvallinen (mikäli nyt todellisuudessa ei ole turvallinen), jne. Täydellisenä amatöörinä verkkoasioissa en tietenkään uskalla avata k.o. sivustoa, teoriassa jopa itse varoittava sivu voisi olla huijaus, etenkin kun siinä ilmestyy kaksi lenkkiä.


Minun Iphone taas näyttää JLF:llä että "Ei turvallinen" mutta bussitutka on turvallinen.

----------


## K113

> Kun yritän päästä "bussitutkan" sivustoon (www.bussitutka.fi) ilmestyy nyttemmin sivu joka kertoo että tämä sivusto ei ole turvallinen. Sen mukaan bussitutka on ilmeisesti joutunut jonkinlaiseen hyökkäykseen kohteeksi.  


Sain kuvailemasi ongelman toistettua useammallakin selaimella kirjoittamalla osoiteriville _https://www.bussitutka.fi_. URL-osoite _https://bussitutka.fi_ (huom. ilman www-alkua) näyttäisi toimivan täysin normaalisti, samoin kuin http-alkuiset osoitteet. Auttaisikohan tämä ongelmaasi? Melko varmasti kyse on sivuston varmenteeseen liittyvästä seikasta, eikä todellisesta tietoturvauhasta/hyökkäyksestä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Sain kuvailemasi ongelman toistettua useammallakin selaimella kirjoittamalla osoiteriville _https://www.bussitutka.fi_. URL-osoite _https://bussitutka.fi_ (huom. ilman www-alkua) näyttäisi toimivan täysin normaalisti, samoin kuin http-alkuiset osoitteet. Auttaisikohan tämä ongelmaasi? Melko varmasti kyse on sivuston varmenteeseen liittyvästä seikasta, eikä todellisesta tietoturvauhasta/hyökkäyksestä.


Johtuu siitä, että sertifikaatissa ei ole huomioitu osoitetta www.bussitutka.fi. Osoitteella www.bussitutka.fi on julkaistu sertifikaatti missä osoite julia.dy.fi, eli ei mätsää. Sivuston ylläpitäjän pitäisi lisätä sertiin www tai sitten tehdä uudelleenohjaus osoitteesta www.bussitutka.fi osoitteeseen bussitutka.fi.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Johtuu siitä, että sertifikaatissa ei ole huomioitu osoitetta www.bussitutka.fi. Osoitteella www.bussitutka.fi on julkaistu sertifikaatti missä osoite julia.dy.fi, eli ei mätsää. Sivuston ylläpitäjän pitäisi lisätä sertiin www tai sitten tehdä uudelleenohjaus osoitteesta www.bussitutka.fi osoitteeseen bussitutka.fi.


Tosiaan sivuston virallinen osoite on bussitutka.fi ja suojausvarmenteessa on ainoastaan tämä osoite. Osoite www.bussitutka.fi ohjaa ihan oikeaan paikkaan, mutta mikäli kirjoittaa osoitteeseen sekä https sekä www, niin homma ei toimi nyt eikä tulevaisuudessa (redirectiä ei voi tehdä, kun domain ei täsmää ja sertifikaatteja en ala tämän vuoksi konffata ja hakea uudelleen)

----------


## HeSa

Espoo, 20.7.

Kiitoksia vastauksista bussitutkaongelmistani. Tänään pääsin taas bussitutkan sivustoon ilman ongelmia, eli varoitussivu ei enää esiintynyt vaikka kokeilin useita kertoja. Problem solved.

----------


## bussitietäjä

22.7.
NF 838 / 99B (VDL Citea LLE-120)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Makke93

Edeltävän viikon tiistain 27.7. ja keskiviikon 28.7. aikaina on Nobinan busseista 1232, 1247, 1257, 1265, 1266, 1275, 1292 ja 1294 tehty testikirjautumisia. 

Nobinan uudet autot yltävät kylkinumeroon 1337 asti mikäli ei ole jätetty lovia. Nobinalle on tulossa 44 teliä ja jos ne kaikki on numeroitu peräkkäin, niin tuo 1294 olisi sitten se Helsinkiin tuleva, kun muut eli Turkuun menevät ovat uusista autoista järjestyksessä viimeisenä.

----------


## jtm

> Edeltävän viikon tiistain 27.7. ja keskiviikon 28.7. aikaina on Nobinan busseista 1232, 1247, 1257, 1265, 1266, 1275, 1292 ja 1294 tehty testikirjautumisia. 
> 
> Nobinan uudet autot yltävät kylkinumeroon 1337 asti mikäli ei ole jätetty lovia. Nobinalle on tulossa 44 teliä ja jos ne kaikki on numeroitu peräkkäin, niin tuo 1294 olisi sitten se Helsinkiin tuleva, kun muut eli Turkuun menevät ovat uusista autoista järjestyksessä viimeisenä.


HSL-alueelle tuleva teli on 1283.

----------


## Makke93

> HSL-alueelle tuleva teli on 1283.


Jaa.. no sehän on erikoisessa paikassa. Helsingin ja Turun telien väliin jää sitten 11 autoa ja kun muut sarjat ovat 44, 23 ja 8 kpl, se on kai keskellä A1-bydejä järjestyksessä. Olettaen ettei eri tyypin autoja ole numeroitu enempää irralleen toisistaan.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Bussitutkaan ilmestynyt Pohjolan Liikenteen uudet Yutongit 159, 163 ja 168.

----------


## bussitietäjä

4.8.2021
HelB 703 / 550 (Volvo 8700LE 6x2)
HelB 705 / 550 (Volvo 8700LE 6x2)

----------


## Makke93

4.8.21.

Nobinan uusista autoista 1241, 1260, 1261, 1262, 1269, 1277 ja 1278 oli tehty testikirjautumisia keskiviikon aikana

lisäys: Myös PL:n uusista Yutongeista 154 ja 156 oli kirjauduttu.

5.8.21.

Mikähän bussi on 4X:llä, jota ajaa Helb, kun se näkyy datassa Nobinan poistuneena autona numero 485? muokkaus: normaalista havaintoketjusta tuli vastaus: Helb 1113

----------


## Rattivaunu

6.8.2021

Bussitutkan ja reittilokin tietoja yhdistämällä voisi päätellä, että HelB 737 olisi aamulla ajanut osan Westendinasemalta klo 6:04 lähteneestä sivusta linjalla 550. Reittilokin tietojen mukaan matka Westendistä lähteneellä ajoneuvolla on päättynyt Hämeenlinnanväylän alkuun. Tuo tieto voi olla hyvinkin juuri noin, kyseistä pysäkkiä (Ruskeasuon varikko H1939) käytetään 550:n autonvaihtopysäkkinä nykyisen poikkeusreitin aikana. Pysäkki ei ole kuitenkaan linjan 550 kaupallinen pysäkki eli linja 550 ei siinä pysähdy matkustajien ottamista eikä jättämistä varten.

----------


## zige94

> Bussitutkaan ilmestynyt Pohjolan Liikenteen uudet Yutongit 159, 163 ja 168.


Tuleeko tuo Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy HSL:n datasta vai Bussitutkasta? Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy lakkas jo 1v8kk sitten ja nykyisin on yhtä Pohjolan Liikenteen kanssa. Samaten esimerkiksi Sipoon linjat on näkynyt Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteenä vaikka on alusta alkaen ollut Pohjolan Liikennettä.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Tuleeko tuo Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Oy HSL:n datasta vai Bussitutkasta?


Numerokoodien vastineet on konffattu virallisen dokumentaation mukaan: https://digitransit.fi/en/developers...cle-positions/

----------


## aki

9.8

NF 618 ja 619 ovat tutkan mukaan olleet tänään Itä-vantaan linjoilla 711-718 ensimmäisen kerran metron 99-korvauslinjojen jälkeen. Olin melko varma että nämä eivät korvausliikenteen jälkeen enää linjalle palaisi, väärässä olin. 
Herttoniemen linjoilla jatkavat edelleen teli-volvot 611 ja 617 sekä viimeinen pätkä-volvo 677.

----------


## Rattivaunu

10.8.

Nobina #1276 taitaa olla tätä kirjoitettaessa Köysikujan varikolla LIJ aktiivisena, kun se näkyy siinä kohtaa kartalla. Se on kirjaunut linjalle 67, sen tiedon avulla paikansin ajoneuvon puolivahingossa tuolta.

----------


## LimoSWN

11.08.21.
Pl( llitukaarii)  790,793/ 211X (Rantaradan junakorvaus Leppävaara - Kirkkonummi)

----------


## Tarkastaja

12.8. yöllä bussitutkan mukaan Nobinan 1048 linjalla 85N porhalsi Kulosaaressa 86N:n reittiä ja vieläpä reippaasti myöhässä omasta aikataulustaan. Mikähän kuvio kyseessä..

----------


## ettäjaa

> 12.8. yöllä bussitutkan mukaan Nobinan 1048 linjalla 85N porhalsi Kulosaaressa 86N:n reittiä ja vieläpä reippaasti myöhässä omasta aikataulustaan. Mikähän kuvio kyseessä..


On tuo ihan oikealla reitillä. 85N on viime aikoina mennyt Kulosaaren läpi länteen kun Kipparlahden sillan työt ovat estäneet pääsyn Herttoniemenrannasta suoraan Itäväylälle. Myöhästyminen ei tietysti selity tuolla koska reitti on vain pari minuuttia pidempi.

----------


## jtm

Niinkuin tuosta bussitutkasta bongatusta Nobinan #1048 olisi vähän katsonut lisää olisi selvinnyt, että on lähtenyt vielä 00:14 linjalle 93 Landbosta Landbooseen joten voisin äkkiä veikata tulleen paikkaamaan autoa #1065 mikä on myös kirjautunut samalle 00:15 lähdölle.

----------


## aki

14.8 

Vanhempaa kalustoa lauantai-liikenteessä.

NF 612 / 624, 711
NF 613 / 553K
NF 616 / 735
NF 619 / 717
NF 744 / 711
NF 747 / 735

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:20 ----------




> 14.8 
> 
> Vanhempaa kalustoa lauantai-liikenteessä.
> 
> NF 612 / 624, 711
> NF 613 / 553K
> NF 616 / 735
> NF 619 / 717
> NF 744 / 711
> NF 747 / 735


NF 748 / 561.

Autoilla 612 ja 619 näyttäisi olleen aamulla vain muutama lähtö, 612(3) ja 619(2)

----------


## zige94

> Numerokoodien vastineet on konffattu virallisen dokumentaation mukaan: https://digitransit.fi/en/developers...cle-positions/


Kiitos infosta!
Eilen tai tänään on näköjään muuttunut. Näkyy nykyisin Pohjolan Liikenne Oy:nä.

----------


## aki

15.8 sunnuntai

NF 612, 619 / 624, 736
NF 744 / 731
NF 747 / 717, 722, 724
NF 748 / 553K

----------


## Roope

NF 677 / 553K (Volvo 8700 B7RLE)
NF 780 / 71 (Volvo 8500 B12BLE teli)

----------


## aki

15.8 sunnuntai

NF 616, 618 / 731
NF 732 / 735
NF 737 / 631
NF 758, 775 / 561
NF 763 / 576
NF 764 / 731
NF 771, 779 / 553K
NF 778 / 739
NF 782 / 717

----------


## Pera

Sunnuntai 15.8

24: HelB 941, 942, 947 (Volvo 8700LE)
39: 905, 1004, 1005 (Scania K280 Lahti Scala teli)

----------


## aki

Ilmeisesti köysikujan ja hakunilan varikoiden 900-sarjan mersuja on siirretty loppuviikon aikana kloviin ja roihupeltoon. Näin voisi päätellä kun katsoo tutkasta millä linjoilla nuo autot nyt liikkuvat.

----------


## Miska

> Ilmeisesti köysikujan ja hakunilan varikoiden 900-sarjan mersuja on siirretty loppuviikon aikana kloviin ja roihupeltoon. Näin voisi päätellä kun katsoo tutkasta millä linjoilla nuo autot nyt liikkuvat.


Ainakin Hakunilasta ja Roihupellosta on selvästi siirretty viikonlopun aikana vielä ajoon jäävää Euro6-kalustoa muille varikoille, mikä selittää oudot kalustosijoitukset metron liityntälinjoilla ja Itä-Vantaan linjoilla. Esimerkiksi liityntälinjoilla käytössä olleet A1-Citarot 981-983 ovat jo tänään olleet ajossa Nuuksion linjoilla eivätkä sarjan 1040-1050 Citeatkaan enää ole viikonloppuna olleet ajossa vanhoilla linjoillaan. Muutama tämän sarjan autoista onkin tänään jo ollut ajossa Espoossa. Hakunilassa on nyt ajossa paljon kalustoa, jota ei enää tämän päivän jälkeen linjalla todennäköisesti nähdä, kuten juuri noita mainittuja 07-telejä.

----------


## aki

Köysikujalta kloviin näyttää siirtyneen ainakin mersut 964-971.

----------


## bussitietäjä

15.8.2021
NF 759 / 78 (Volvo 8500LE 4x2)
NF 799 / 85 (Klovin Volvo 8900LE 4x2)
NF 888 / 631 (VDL Citea LLE-120)
NF 889 / 736 (VDL Citea LLE-120)

----------


## joboo

16.8

Nf 751 / 42
Nf 756 / 41
Nf 831 / 41
Nf 833 / 37
Nf 849 / 37
Nf 883 / 37

Bydit näyttäis jäänneen lataukseen 😁

----------


## aki

> 16.8
> 
> Nf 751 / 42
> Nf 756 / 41
> Nf 831 / 41
> Nf 833 / 37
> Nf 849 / 37
> Nf 883 / 37
> 
> Bydit näyttäis jäänneen lataukseen 😁


Nf 726 / 42
Nf 753 / 42
Nf 855 / 41
Nf 856 / 37
Nf 858 / 41
Nf 874 / 42

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:01 ----------

Nf 862 / 37
Nf 867 / 41
Nf 870 / 25
Nf 1075 / 37
Nf 1169 / 37

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:23 ----------

16.8

92, 94,A, 95, 97,V, 98 / Helb 804-808, 811, 812, 815, 920-922, 924, 926, 927, 953, 955, 957.
570 / Helb 621, 624, 701-706, 739, 1323, 1331, 1519.
587 / 610, 823, 950, 1010.

----------


## ettäjaa

PL 817/844
PL 823/996
PL 837/994

Loput taitavatkin sitten olla Yutongeja.

----------


## ttsirkia

Ainakin uusista runkolinjoista 20 ja 30 ovat olleet pahasti epätäsmällisiä aamun aikana. Seurataan tilanteen kehittymistä päivän aikana.

----------


## aki

16.8

554 / Nf 732
565 / Nf 951, 1008, 1076, 1117, 1172.

----------


## Makke93

16.8.

PL 402-407, 409-411, 413-415, 728, 768 / 75, 77
PL 408, 603, 720, 870, 881 / 75
PL 726 / 77

PL 603:n pitäisi olla runkolinjaväreissä viimeisimmän näköhavainnon perusteella, en tiedä onko enää tutkasta käsin.

Nobinalla taitaa tosiaan olla pahempiakin ongelmia A1-Bydien kanssa kun 1219-1238 väliltä ei ole yksikään (vieläkään?) liikkeellä. Niin ikään A1 bydejä olevat 1292-1294 näyttäisivät kuitenkin olevan kaytössä Espoon puolella.

----------


## bussitietäjä

16.8. Tutka
HelB 610 & 611 / 721 (Scania Scala 4x2)
HelB 613 / 518 (Scania Scala 4x2)
HelB 704 / 560 (Volvo 8700LE 6x2)
HelB 906 / 737K (Scania Scala 6x2)
HelB 1302 / 587 (Scania Scala 6x2)
NF 786 / 553 (Iveco Irisbus Crossway LE)
NF 817 / 20 (Volvo 8900LE 6x2)
Nf 818, 819, 820 / 136 (Volvo 8900LE 6x2)
NF 885 / 575 (VDL Citea LLE-120)
NF 942 & 943 / 572K (Volvo 8900LE 6x2)
NF 1062 / 134 (Scania Citywide LE 6x2)
NF 1063 / 136 (Scania Citywide LE 6x2)
NF 1064 / 321 (Scania Citywide LE 6x2)
NF 1169 & 1170 / 41 (VDL Citea LLE-127)
PL 870 / 75 (Volvo 8700LE 4x2)

----------


## JT

> 16.8.
> Nobinalla taitaa tosiaan olla pahempiakin ongelmia A1-Bydien kanssa kun 1219-1238 väliltä ei ole yksikään (vieläkään?) liikkeellä. Niin ikään A1 bydejä olevat 1292-1294 näyttäisivät kuitenkin olevan kaytössä Espoon puolella.


Vihdintieltä katsottuna näytti siltä, että Köysikujan varikko on vielä kovin keskeneräinen. Olisikohan käynyt niin, etteivät kaikki latauspaikat valmistuneet ajoissa eikä näin ollen kaikkea kalustoa pystytä lataamaan.

----------


## Miska

> Vihdintieltä katsottuna näytti siltä, että Köysikujan varikko on vielä kovin keskeneräinen. Olisikohan käynyt niin, etteivät kaikki latauspaikat valmistuneet ajoissa eikä näin ollen kaikkea kalustoa pystytä lataamaan.


Kuulemma syy tosiaan on se, etteivät Köysikujan varikkolaturit ole vielä käytössä. Ilmeisesti valmista pitäisi kuitenkin olla tämän viikon aikana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jostain syystä avoin data ei kerro runkolinjanivelten NF 1253 ja 1263 eilisistä (16.8.2021) liikkeistä. Kuvieni perusteella ne olivat kyllä linjalla. Ajoneuvojen LIJ-laitteet eivät ehkä ole pystyneet antamaan signaalia..?

----------


## JT

Ti 17.8. 

NF #753 / 30
Tutkan mukaan siis vain kierros aamulla (2 lähtöä).

----------


## vristo

> Ti 17.8. 
> 
> NF #753 / 30
> Tutkan mukaan siis vain kierros aamulla (2 lähtöä).


Näin tämän auton aamuruuhkassa. Myös NF #817 oli linjalla 30.

----------


## aki

17.8

Helb 712 / 92
Helb 624 / 560

----------


## Noksu

Leppävaaran terminaalissa näkyy tällä hetkellä HelB 401 joka on kirjautuneena linjan 236 lähdölle 11:46 Serenaan. Onko jollakulla tietoa mistä mahtaa olla kyse?

----------


## aki

19.8

Tutkan mukaan Nf 792 (Irisbus Crosway Le) olisi tänään iltapäivällä ollut linjalla 40 ainakin yhden kierroksen verran. Mahtaakohan tämä pitää paikkaansa? Edellisen kerran kyseinen auto on tutkan mukaan ollut liikenteessä 29.7.

----------


## hana

> 19.8
> 
> Tutkan mukaan Nf 792 (Irisbus Crosway Le) olisi tänään iltapäivällä ollut linjalla 40 ainakin yhden kierroksen verran. Mahtaakohan tämä pitää paikkaansa? Edellisen kerran kyseinen auto on tutkan mukaan ollut liikenteessä 29.7.


Hauska sattuma kun kysyit, kaveri oli menossa peliä katsomaan ja innoissaan nivelbussista, mutta sieltä tulikin Iveco.😂

----------


## Miska

> Hauska sattuma kun kysyit, kaveri oli menossa peliä katsomaan ja innoissaan nivelbussista, mutta sieltä tulikin Iveco.😂


Tuollainen Iveco tosiaan tuli alkuillasta vastaan Haagassa 40:n kilvin. Hetkeä aiemmin vastaan tuli joku PL:n oranssi 8900LE linjalla 59, joka datan perusteella lienee on ollut 604.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Hauska sattuma kun kysyit, kaveri oli menossa peliä katsomaan ja innoissaan nivelbussista, mutta sieltä tulikin Iveco.😂


Kolme kierrosta se on näköjään ajannut. Viimeinen lähtö 20:06 Elieliltä. On se parempi kun ei bussia ollenkaan, ja mitä olen kattonut niin hyvin on  matkustajat siihen mahtunut, sen perusteella miitä olen nähnyt matkustajia nivelissä täällä, Pohjois-Haagassa.

----------


## ttsirkia

Nobinan uusien sähkönivelien muiden ongelmien lisäksi niistä näyttää tulevan huonosti ovien aukiolotietoa. Aika moni seisoo pysäkillä datan perusteella ovet suljettuina, toisaalta yksi oli äsken muka ovet auki liikenteessä.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

23.8.

Nf 1122 / 582

----------


## HeSa

PL:n 16.8. jälkeen muualta Espooseen siirtyneitä autoja:

PL 240, 241, 242 (VDL Citea XLE-145)
PL 247, 248, 250, 252, 667, 871 (Volvo 8900 LE)
PL 707, 711, 719, 721 (Volvo 8700 LE)
PL 876 (Irisbus Crossway LE)

Muutamat autot välillä myös Kirkkonummella(871 tänään) ja linjalla 555 (241,242 ja 252).

----------


## Rattivaunu

26.8.2021

Tutkan kartalla NF #1228 menee linjalla 41 Haagassa kohti Pohjois-Haagan asemaa tätä kirjoitettaessa. A1-sähkö-BYD olisi ilmeisesti ensimmäistä kertaa niille tarkoitetulla Helsingin linjalla.

----------


## joboo

26.8

Nf 1113 / 37

----------


## JT

To 26.8.

HelB #723 / 570 (2 lähtöä)

----------


## bussitietäjä

28.8.
HelB 811 / 97V (Volvo 8700LE 4x2)
Näyttäisi olevan Mellunmäentiellä 89 minuuttia aikataulusta jäljessä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> PL:n 16.8. jälkeen muualta Espooseen siirtyneitä autoja:
> 
> PL 240, 241, 242 (VDL Citea XLE-145)
> PL 247, 248, 250, 252, 667, 871 (Volvo 8900 LE)
> PL 707, 711, 719, 721 (Volvo 8700 LE)
> PL 876 (Irisbus Crossway LE)
> 
> Muutamat autot välillä myös Kirkkonummella(871 tänään) ja linjalla 555 (241,242 ja 252).


Tuo 871 vietiin pois kesällä sieltä Nummelta pois 

Postssin 21.8. Ihan nähtyjä Havaintoja. Tuo 241 ajoi kyseisenä päivänä linjaa 531

----------


## Rattivaunu

30.8.2021

Bussitutkan reaaliaikaisessa karttapalvelussa Nobina 1219 näyttäisi tätä kirjoitettaessa menevän linjalla 158 kohti Matinkylää. Tutkan tiedoissa näkyy myös tämän aamun jälkiä kyseisen bussin liikkeistä. Tuon yksilön kaupallisen liikenteen vaiheista ei liene foorumilla aiempia mainintoja.

----------


## Makke93

Köysikujan latureita ei kai kuitenkaan ole saatu vieläkään käyttöön, kun 1219 lisäksi 1219-1238 sarjasta ainoastaan 1228 on ollut ajossa. 1226 näyttäisi vain kirjautuneen tänään linjalle 553, kun sen yksittäisellä lähdöllä oli myös toinen auto.

Torstaina 26.8. näyttää 1232 kulkeneen kaksi lähtöä linjalla 532, joilla ei ollut muuta autoa.

----------


## joboo

30.8

Nf 817 / 24 & 37

----------


## kuukanko

31.8.2021

Nobina 1226 / 25 ja 41

----------


## joboo

31.8

Nf 906 / 24, 25, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## joboo

Näyttäis noi uudet BYD:t viihtyvän 41 & 42:lla  :Laughing:  37:lla ajanut kahteen päivään, kaksi siivua aina Honkasuolle ja sieltä hetkeks lataukseen, sen jälkeen ajetaankin suoraan 41 tai 42:lle  :Very Happy:  24 & 25 näyttäis olevan kanssa muutama lähtö vain.

----------


## aki

> Näyttäis noi uudet BYD:t viihtyvän 41 & 42:lla  37:lla ajanut kahteen päivään, kaksi siivua aina Honkasuolle ja sieltä hetkeks lataukseen, sen jälkeen ajetaankin suoraan 41 tai 42:lle  24 & 25 näyttäis olevan kanssa muutama lähtö vain.


Eiköhän noita bydejä nähdä 37:lla jatkossa myös ihan riittävästi, kunhan ne nyt ensin saataisiin liikenteeseen. Nythän näistä on linjoilla 24,25,37,41,42 ollut vasta autot 1226 ja 1228, joista jälkimmäinen vain yhden päivän ajan 26.8 aamu- ja iltaruuhkassa.

----------


## joboo

> Eiköhän noita bydejä nähdä 37:lla jatkossa myös ihan riittävästi, kunhan ne nyt ensin saataisiin liikenteeseen. Nythän näistä on linjoilla 24,25,37,41,42 ollut vasta autot 1226 ja 1228, joista jälkimmäinen vain yhden päivän ajan 26.8 aamu- ja iltaruuhkassa.


Varmasti olisi enemmän liikenteessä, jos tajuttais laittaa auto lataukseen paikan vapauduttua. Eipä noi vanhat vdl mitään huonoja ole, onpahan enemmän istumapaikkoja kun bydeissä  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussireitti

NOF 732 poistettu.

----------


## joboo

2.9

Nf 817 / 37

----------


## kuukanko

> NOF 732 poistettu.


Miten poistaminen selviää avoimesta datasta?

----------


## Rattivaunu

3.9.2021

Tutkan mukaan linjan 24 ensimmäinen kierros menee tänä aamuna Nobina 1220:llä. Todennäköisesti 1220 siirtyy ennen pitkää muille luoteisille linjoille, joiden kalustonkierto on yhteinen 24:sen kanssa.

----------


## pehkonen

> 3.9.2021
> 
> Tutkan mukaan linjan 24 ensimmäinen kierros menee tänä aamuna Nobina 1220:llä. Todennäköisesti 1220 siirtyy ennen pitkää muille luoteisille linjoille, joiden kalustonkierto on yhteinen 24:sen kanssa.


Muutenkin jännää tietoa, ajanut sivun linjalla 41 ja sitten 24 kierros ja 25 Pajamäkeen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muutenkin jännää tietoa, ajanut sivun linjalla 41 ja sitten 24 kierros ja 25 Pajamäkeen.


Tosin tuo ainoa sivu 25:llä on tainnut keskeytyä jo Leppäsuon paikkeille kantakaupungissa, ainakin reittiloki antaa sellaista tietoa.

Tuosta linjan 41 lähdöstä klo 6.40 Pohjois-Haagan asemalle, tutka antaa sille lähdölle toisenkin auton (Nobina 749). Se eikä 1220 ei kumpikaan ole jatkanut tutkan mukaan 41:llä sen sivun jälkeen välittömästi. Itse en siinä vaiheessa katsonut tutkaa enkä muutakaan reaaliaikaista seurantaa. Sen sijaan silloin, kun 1220 oli 24:llä, seurasin sen liikkeitä reaaliaikaisesti sillä linjalla kummankin sivun osalta. Mitä ilmeisimmin 1220 on ainakin linjalla 24 kulkenut oikeastikin. Muuhun liittyy tiettyä epävarmuutta, ainakin 41:n aamusivun tapaukseen. Muina aamuina 24:sen ensimmäisen kierroksen auto on siirtynyt 1220:sen tämänaamuisen mukaisesti 25:lle samaan lähtöön. Tuolta osin tutkan tieto on myös johdonmukaista.

----------


## joboo

3.9

Nf 1221, 1236 & 1238 / 37

----------


## Puolimatala

3.9.2021

Viestini mystisesti katosikin täältä, mutta havaitsin päiväsellä HelB 627:n saapuneen Ojangon pihaan ja on tutkan mukaan aamulla ollut linjoilla 624 ja 724. Juuri parhaillaan näyttäisi menevän 735:llä tutkan mukaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

3.9.2021

Tilanne luoteislinjoilla 24, 25, 37, 40 ja 41 on päivän aikana muuttunut perusteellisesti. Useita BYD-sähköbusseja sarjasta 1219 - 1238 on datan mukaan liikenteessä. Itse näin ihan tien päällä 1220:n 42:lla noin klo 12, vaikka tutkasta se oli hukassa pitkän aikaa myöhemmin aamulla. Uusien autojen nettiyhteyden pätkiminen taitaa tehdä tepposensa.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

3.9.

NF #982 / 548 (A1-Citaro)

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 3.9.2021
> 
> Viestini mystisesti katosikin täältä, mutta havaitsin päiväsellä HelB 627:n saapuneen Ojangon pihaan ja on tutkan mukaan aamulla ollut linjoilla 624 ja 724. Juuri parhaillaan näyttäisi menevän 735:llä tutkan mukaan.


Ja viime yönä ajanut myös linjoilla 94N/95N.

----------


## bussireitti

> Miten poistaminen selviää avoimesta datasta?


Minun olisi kai pitänyt laittaa tämä raportti kalustopoistojen aiheeseen, pahoittelut. Mutta menin tuona päivänä Hakunilan ohi ja se seisoi ilman LIJ laitteita muiden Scalojen kanssa 570 pysäkin vieressä.

----------


## Bussivainu

7.9
Helb 626 / 631
Helb 628 / 588B

----------


## huusmik

8.9

NF 884 / 533

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

10.9.

NF #951 / 349 (Mercedes-Benz Citaro)

----------


## joboo

13.9

Nf 1114 / 37

----------


## joboo

14.9

Nf 1120 / 20, 30 / 37

----------


## Pera

15-16.9

53: PL 621 (Solaris Urbino Hybrid) Yli 3 kuukauden jälkeen otettu ajoon.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

16.9.

NF #1208 / 311A (VDL Citea LLE-127 facelift)

----------


## bussitietäjä

16.9.
NF 910 / 510 (Volvo 8900LE 6x2)
NF 998 / 510 (Scania OmniExpress 320LE 6x2) 
NF 1063 / 510 (Scania Citywide LE 6x2)
NF 1089 / 510 (Scania Suburban Le 6x2)

----------


## jiipeehoo

Ei havainto, mutta mikä on Nobinalla nyt, kun 510:llä noin paljon ei runkolinjabusseja?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> EEi havainto, mutta mikä on Nobinalla nyt, kun 510:llä noin paljon ei runkolinjabusseja?


Arvaus: Lakon takia linjalla on lisälähtöjä eikä niihin mitenkään voi riittää oranssia kalustoa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> EEi havainto, mutta mikä on Nobinalla nyt, kun 510:llä noin paljon ei runkolinjabusseja?


Taitaa olla tämä.



> *Linjalla 510* on lisälähtöjä aamusta kello 5.10 alkaen.



EDIT: Ehtikin jo tulla vastaus aikasemmin samalla minuutilla.

----------


## joboo

18.9

Nf 1071 / 37

----------


## Bussihullu

NF1204/553K (teli-Suburban)

----------


## aki

19.9

Helb 619, 703 / 560

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 19.9
> 
> Helb 619, 703 / 560


Myös HelB #620 näyttäisi ajavan linjaa 560.

----------


## Bussivainu

20.9
Helb 905 / 113
Helb 906 / 560

----------


## joboo

20.9

Nf 948 / 37

----------


## joboo

22.9

Nf 1070 / 37 & 42

----------


## joboo

28.9

Nf 1291 / 24, 37 & 41

----------


## aki

ÅL 16 on tutkan mukaan ajanut linjoja 964-966 torstaista 23.9 alkaen. Olisiko tuuraamassa TK:n setraa 671 joka on samaan aikaan jäänyt pois liikenteestä?

----------


## Makke93

29.9.

Ilta-Sanomien livelähtyksestä katsoen Elokapina-mielenosoitukseen näkyy kiinniottoja varten paikalle tuotuna ainakin Helb 954 ja jokin HSL-värinen Scala

muokkaus: Scala on Helb 1116

----------


## Makke93

2.10.

Tällä kertaa Ylen lähetyksestä katsottuna kiinniottoja varten on tuotu samat bussit kuin keskiviikkona eli Helb 954 ja 1116.

----------


## Wreith

Eilen näköjään ollut Nobinan Byd 1228 linjalla 575. Näin sen myös itse tikkurilan suunnilla, mutta sillon ei ollut linjalla.

----------


## LimoSWN

> 2.10.
> 
> Tällä kertaa Ylen lähetyksestä katsottuna kiinniottoja varten on tuotu samat bussit kuin keskiviikkona eli Helb 954 ja 1116.


Samat autot tänään valtioneuvoston edessä ja Senaatintorilla

----------


## killerpop

> 29.9.
> 
> Ilta-Sanomien livelähtyksestä katsoen Elokapina-mielenosoitukseen näkyy kiinniottoja varten paikalle tuotuna ainakin Helb 954 ja jokin HSL-värinen Scala
> 
> muokkaus: Scala on Helb 1116





> 2.10.
> 
> Tällä kertaa Ylen lähetyksestä katsottuna kiinniottoja varten on tuotu samat bussit kuin keskiviikkona eli Helb 954 ja 1116.


Itse en ainakaan miellä nettistriimauksia tai tv-lähetyksiä ihan avoimeksi dataksi. Eikä autot varsinaisesti linjallakaan ole olleet, joten sopinee jonneki toiseen ketjuun. Ja pääseehän tuonne kyytiin liputta ilman tarkastusmaksuakin.

----------


## nickr

> Itse en ainakaan miellä nettistriimauksia tai tv-lähetyksiä ihan avoimeksi dataksi. Eikä autot varsinaisesti linjallakaan ole olleet, joten sopinee jonneki toiseen ketjuun. Ja pääseehän tuonne kyytiin liputta ilman tarkastusmaksuakin.


Kyseessä oli kuitenkin havainto HSL-alueelta.  Ei kai sillä ole väliä onko auto linjalla vai ei. Ja kun havainnon tekijä ei kuitenkaan paikan päällä ole ollut, niin kyllä nuo mielestäni käy tähänkin ketjuun. Ylläpitohan voi sitten siirtää halutessaan, tai luoda vaikka uuden ketjun pelkkiä Elokapina-havaintoja varten.

----------


## joboo

11.10

Nf 820 / 25, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## Rattivaunu

12.10.2021

Jokin täysin tuntematon "Nobina 1554" on tänään kirjautunut LIJ-järjestelmään. Testikirjautuminen on tehty tavalliseen tapaan linjalle 1. Numero 1554 tuntuu hieman etäiseltä järjestysnumerolta Nobina Finlandin nykykalustoon nähden.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> 12.10.2021
> 
> Jokin täysin tuntematon "Nobina 1554" on tänään kirjautunut LIJ-järjestelmään. Testikirjautuminen on tehty tavalliseen tapaan linjalle 1. Numero 1554 tuntuu hieman etäiseltä järjestysnumerolta Nobina Finlandin nykykalustoon nähden.


Ajelin samana päivänä Klovin ohi ja huomasin sinisen BYD:in, jonka etukilvessä luki "1 Eira". Numeroa en huomannut, koska mun piti välillä katsoa eteenikin eikä vain takavasemmalle.

----------


## joboo

15.10

Nf 1063 / 25, 37 & 42

----------


## joboo

18.10

Nf 761 / 24, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## Rattivaunu

21.10.

Tutkan mukaan HelB 628 (entinen porvoolainen) on linjalla 97. Tuohon sarjaan sisältynee myös kierroksia linjoilla 92, 94 ja 95.

----------


## joboo

21.10

Nf 817 / 25, 37, 41 & 42
Nf 1118 / 37 & 41

----------


## joboo

25.10

Nf 1111 / 24, 37, 41 & 42
Nf 1289 / 24, 25, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## Attev

NF 946/112, 118, 118B, 125

----------


## LimoSWN

> NF 946/112, 118, 118B, 125


Näimme tuon ihan 118 linjalla. Yhdessä toisen foorumilaisen kanssa. (rabaman)

----------


## joboo

28.10

Nf 761 / 37 (aamu)
Nf 817 / 24, 37, 41 & 42
Nf 897 / 225, 37 & 42

----------


## ttsirkia

28.10.

Nf 1062 & 1063: 412 & 311

Nobinan Scania CityWide-telibusseja 1062-1064 on näkynyt viime päivinä useampaan kertaan linjoilla 412 ja 311 useamman lähdön verran. Telikaluston käyttäminen näillä linjoilla on sangen poikkeuksellista. Näistä on myös näköhavaintovarmistus linjalla 412.

----------


## Karosa

> Telikaluston käyttäminen näillä linjoilla on sangen poikkeuksellista.


Bussitutkaa kun katsoo, niin päivittäin siellä näyttää olevan telikalustoa ajossa.

----------


## aki

> 28.10.
> 
> Nf 1062 & 1063: 412 & 311
> 
> Nobinan Scania CityWide-telibusseja 1062-1064 on näkynyt viime päivinä useampaan kertaan linjoilla 412 ja 311 useamman lähdön verran. Telikaluston käyttäminen näillä linjoilla on sangen poikkeuksellista. Näistä on myös näköhavaintovarmistus linjalla 412.


1064 on linjan 322 ruuhka-vakio. Autot 1062 ja 1063 taitavat olla enemmän vara-autoja ja ovat nyt viime aikoina ajaneet enemmän Länsi-Vantaan linjoja.
Linjoilla 311, 412, 572,k ja 574 autot kiertävät keskenään. Siellä on vakiona muutama 11xx-sarjan teli-subi jotka ovat enimmäkseen linjoilla 572 ja 574, mutta käyvät päivän aikana myös linjoilla 311 ja 412.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 1064 on linjan 322 ruuhka-vakio. Autot 1062 ja 1063 taitavat olla enemmän vara-autoja ja ovat nyt viime aikoina ajaneet enemmän Länsi-Vantaan linjoja.
> Linjoilla 311, 412, 572,k ja 574 autot kiertävät keskenään. Siellä on vakiona muutama 11xx-sarjan teli-subi jotka ovat enimmäkseen linjoilla 572 ja 574, mutta käyvät päivän aikana myös linjoilla 311 ja 412.


Näkemykseni ovat koko lailla samat. Osa esim. 412:lla käyvistä autoista on C-kalustotyypin kiertoon kuuluvia autoja. Noilla linjoilla siis kuuluukin näkyä ainakin pienessä mittakaavassa telejä. Mutta aivan viime viikkojen iltoina esiintyneet ttsirkiankin mainitsemat 1062 ja 1063 ovat ilmeisesti liikkuneet vara-autojen ominaisuudessa A2-kierroilla. Kukaan ei tietenkään kiellä sijoittamasta C-tyypin autoa A2-kiertoihin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

30.10.2021

Kirjoittamishetkellä Nobina 1553 etenee Bussitutkan kartalla Niipperissä kohti Kalajärveä. Linja on 582.

----------


## Wreith

> Kukaan ei tietenkään kiellä sijoittamasta C-tyypin autoa A2-kiertoihin.


Hauska vain nähdä linjan kontrasti kun yhdellä lähdöllä näkyy midi mersu ja seuraavalla täysikokokoinen C-tyypin Scania  :Very Happy:

----------


## ttsirkia

> Siellä on vakiona muutama 11xx-sarjan teli-subi jotka ovat enimmäkseen linjoilla 572 ja 574, mutta käyvät päivän aikana myös linjoilla 311 ja 412.


Hmm, olet oikeassa. Jostain syystä nämä eivät ole koskaan osuneet omaan silmään, vaikka 412 tuosta melkein vierestä ajaakin. Täytyypä katsella huomenna tarkemmin ikkunasta ulos.




> Hauska vain nähdä linjan kontrasti kun yhdellä lähdöllä näkyy midi mersu ja seuraavalla täysikokokoinen C-tyypin Scania


No tämä juuri, miltä muulta linjalta voit bongata saman päivän aikana pikkubussin ja täystelin?  :Smile:

----------


## bussitietäjä

> No tämä juuri, miltä muulta linjalta voit bongata saman päivän aikana pikkubussin ja täystelin?


Kesällä ja harvoin talvella 434ltä.

----------


## Makke93

1.11.21.

Nobina 1554 liikkuu nyt päivän ensimmäistä lähtöään linjalla 246K. Auto näyttäisi lisäksi ajaneen eilen ainoastaan linjalla 549 aamun ensimmäisen lähdön, jolla ei ollut muitakaan autoja ja jonka paikannustiedot näkyvät reittilokissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

11.11.21

Bussitutkan kartalla HelB #740 etenee linjalla 737K. Tämä lienee tuosta autosta ensimmäinen noteeraus Bussitutkassa. Erään somekuvan mukaan tuo lienee alunperin Tourusen Linjoille mennyt Scala. Useiden vaiheiden jälkeen se on sitten päätynyt KA-konsernissa HelB:lle.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 11.11.21
> 
> Bussitutkan kartalla HelB #740 etenee linjalla 737K. Tämä lienee tuosta autosta ensimmäinen noteeraus Bussitutkassa. Erään somekuvan mukaan tuo lienee alunperin Tourusen Linjoille mennyt Scala. Useiden vaiheiden jälkeen se on sitten päätynyt KA-konsernissa HelB:lle.


Nyt näyttää etenevän 624:llä

----------


## bussitietäjä

15.11.
HelB 740 / 735 (?)

----------


## Bussivainu

17.11
Helb 623 / 550

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 15.11.
> HelB 740 / 735 (?)


724:llä näin sen ajavan ainakin.

----------


## Noksu

18.11.

HelB 913 on tainnut tehdä paluun HSL-alueelle, tutkan mukaan on ajossa linjalla 739.

----------


## Pera

Bussitutkan mukaan PL 737 ja 752 ovat olleet tänään ajossa Leppävaaran linjoilla.

----------


## huusmik

> Bussitutkan mukaan PL 737 ja 752 ovat olleet tänään ajossa Leppävaaran linjoilla.


Myös PL 756 on palannut ajoon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

24.11.2021

Bussitutkan kartalla näkyy HelB 821 kulkevan runkolinjalla 570.

----------


## Bussivainu

24.11
Helb 906 / 550

----------


## Gulf

> 24.11
> Helb 906 / 550


Tämä bongattu myös livenä Itäkeskuksessa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 24.11
> Helb 906 / 550


Tutkan mukaan siellä kulkee myös HelB 1832. Tuo onkin uudenlainen bussimalli tuolla linjalla.

----------


## joboo

24.11

Nf 804 / 25, 37, 42, 332 & 335
Nf 807 /  24, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## joboo

28.11

Nf 1112 / 25 & 37

----------


## allu33

29.11.21

NF 812 / 136 (poistettuna ollut Volvo 8900LE)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

29.11.

NF #810 / 549 (Volvo 8900LE -teli)

----------


## joboo

29.11

Nf 1122 / 37

----------


## allu33

30.11.21

NF 781 (Klovin 8500-teli) / aamulla 553, iltapäivällä 71.

----------


## jiipeehoo

57-linjalla tänään teli-scala Pohjolan liikenteen väreillä.

----------


## Bussivainu

30.11
Helb 1834 / 550

----------


## ana

Nobinan 812 piti olla poistettu, mutta tutkan mukaan se onkin palannut ajoon 29.11 linjoille 134/136

----------


## allu33

1.12.21

Hb 1612 / 23 (Linkker, viimeksi linjalla maaliskuulla)

----------


## joboo

2.12

Nf 817 / 24, 30 & 37

----------


## Ivecomies

Kuis Nobina on nyt ottanut noita autoja takas ajoon? ja onko niiden kuitenkin tarkoitus taas poistua viimeistään kesällä?

----------


## joboo

3.12

Nf 899 / 24, 37 & 565

----------


## ana

> Kuis Nobina on nyt ottanut noita autoja takas ajoon? ja onko niiden kuitenkin tarkoitus taas poistua viimeistään kesällä?


 Varmaan kalustopula ja pakkanen antaa oman mausteensa lisäksi, mm. paineilmajärjestelmille. Ainakin takaisin ajoon tulleesta 878:sta oli kaikki teippaustekstit poistettu, eli ilmeisesti alunperin ei ollut tarkoitus mennä enää ajoon.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Varmaan kalustopula ja pakkanen antaa oman mausteensa lisäksi, mm. paineilmajärjestelmille. Ainakin takaisin ajoon tulleesta 878:sta oli kaikki teippaustekstit poistettu, eli ilmeisesti alunperin ei ollut tarkoitus mennä enää ajoon.


Ei ne Xinnie the Poohin kiinalelut siedä kylmää.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ei ne Xinnie the Poohin kiinalelut siedä kylmää.


PL 411:n ensimmäinen lähtö tänään 61:llä oli kello 5:40 ja se on edelleen linjalla ja juuri nyt kello 19:20 odottaa lähtöä 19:23 lähtöänsä Siltamäkeen. Se on siis ollut linjalla yli 13 tuntia putkeen. Tutkan mukaan sillä ei ole ollut yhtäkään taukoa välissä. Yutongit siis ainakin pelittävät ihan hyvin.

----------


## Bussivainu

4.12
Helb 611 / 587

----------


## zige94

> PL 411:n ensimmäinen lähtö tänään 61:llä oli kello 5:40 ja se on edelleen linjalla ja juuri nyt kello 19:20 odottaa lähtöä 19:23 lähtöänsä Siltamäkeen. Se on siis ollut linjalla yli 13 tuntia putkeen. Tutkan mukaan sillä ei ole ollut yhtäkään taukoa välissä. Yutongit siis ainakin pelittävät ihan hyvin.


Kyllä ja kaksi edellistäkin talvea toiminut suhtkoht ongelmitta. Ihan normaaleja teknisiä vikoja silloin tällöin kuten kesälläkin ja kuten muissakin ajoneuvoissa.

----------


## joboo

5.12

Nf 806 / 25 & 37
Nf 809 / 24, 25, 37 & 41

----------


## Pera

5.12

20,30: NF 1064, 1067, 1068, 1071, 1072, 1073, 1074, 1111, 1124, 1143. Hyydyttikö kova pakkanen nivelet?

----------


## Bussivainu

7.12
Helb 1004 / 550
Helb 1005 / 550

----------


## joboo

7.12

Nf 808 / 37

----------


## Bussivainu

8.12
Helb 725 / 717N

----------


## allu33

8.12.21

NF 807 / 553 (Klovin 8900LE)
vastaavasti NF 1060 / 112 (Iveco Crossway)
Kuulemma auto 1060 hajosi Leppävaaraan tiistaiaamuna ja kävi Klovissa huollossa. Klovista tuotiin tilalle auto 807 ja 1060 ilmestyi ajoon myöhemmin Klovin linjoille. Asetelma näkyy ainakin tänään vielä olevan sama.

Toinenkin tämän sarjan Iveco vaihtanut maisemaa nähtävästi jo maanantaina. NF 1061 ajellut tämän viikon Roihupellon linjoilla, tänään nähtävästi 79:llä.

----------


## joboo

8.12

Nf 812 / 24, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## LimoSWN

> 5.12
> 
> 20,30: NF 1064, 1067, 1068, 1071, 1072, 1073, 1074, 1111, 1124, 1143. Hyydyttikö kova pakkanen nivelet?


Ei nyt virallisesti Havainto, vaan poikkeusinfon tietoa, nyt näkyy taas olevan peruttua 20,20,40. Tänään tais loppua noi korvaavatkin.

----------


## Bussivainu

10.12
Helb 1004 / 23

----------


## allu33

12.13.12.21 yö

PL 718 / 165N (Volvo 8700LE)

----------


## Bussivainu

14.12
Helb 619 / 550

----------


## Skurubisin

08.12 keskiviikko
PL 150 linjalla 75 ja 77. Sipoolainen Yutong seutu varustuksella.

----------


## LimoSWN

Tammelundin Liikenne saanut ilmeisesti uuden auton ajoon.
Tutkaan on tullut tänään 13.02 lähtien 16 ja 54 linjalta lähtöjä autolla 18.

----------


## Bussivainu

15.12
TLL 17 / 54

----------


## joboo

15.12

Nf 812 / 25, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.12.2021

Tutkan kartalla TLL #16 näyttää liikkuvan linjalla 54. Tätä aamua ennen tuosta yksilöstä ei ole tutkan historiassa merkkejä linjalla kulkemisesta.

----------


## allu33

16.12.21

rungolle eksynyttä:
NF 781 / 510 (Volvo 8500LE 6x2)
NF 831 / 30 (VDL Citea LLE-120)

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

18.12.

PL 277 / 236 & 239 (VDL Citea XLE-teli)

----------


## Bussihullu

Hieman OT, 

mutta saako bussitutkasta jotenkin nähtyä autot, jotka ei ole linjalla?

----------


## kuukanko

Bussin sijainti välitetään avoimeen dataan vain silloin kun se on kirjautuneena lähdölle.

----------


## joboo

22.12

Nf 1067 / 24, 25, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## jiipeehoo

> 22.12
> 
> Nf 1067 / 24, 25, 37, 41 & 42


Näin tän 25:lla puolilta päivin

----------


## Bussivainu

23.12
Helb 905 / 69

----------


## joboo

29.12

Nf 820 / 24 & 37 (aamu)

----------


## LimoSWN

> Bussin sijainti välitetään avoimeen dataan vain silloin kun se on kirjautuneena lähdölle.


Tai, kun laite toimii kunnolla, ja lähettää GPS-näkyvyyttä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

03.01.2022

Bussitutkan kartalla näkyy vähän harvinaisempi juttu, nimittäin TLL 11 (VDL-sähkö) menee linjalla 54 Kehä I:tä länteen..

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

7.1.

HelB #908 / 114 (Ojangon Scala)

----------


## joboo

10.1

Nf 922 / 25, 37, 41, 42
Nf 1116 / 37 & 41
Nf 1118 / 25 & 37

----------


## allu33

11.1.22

Helsingin bussiliikenteen runkolinjavärityksessä olevia Scaloja erikoisilla linjoilla:
Hb 1314 / 436,
Hb 1337 / 69,
Hb 1338 / 614.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

13-14.1.

PL #870 / 231N (Volvo 8700LE)

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

14.1.

HelB 1825 / 550
PL 779 / 59

----------


## joboo

14.1

Nf 817 / 25 & 37
Nf 922 / 41 & 42

----------


## b10m55

Lauantai 15.1.2022

Tammelundin Liikenteen linjat 90 / 96 täysin sähköisiä, kun ma-pe-linjan 54 Yutongit 15-17 ovat Vuosaaressa sähkö-VDL:llien 10 ja 11 apuna. Auto 17 tosin lähti pois puolen päivän aikaan.

Lauttasaari sen sijaan hoituu täysin diesel-kalustolla. Jonain toisena lauantaina saattaa tilanne olla toisinpäin.

----------


## bussireitti

16.1 - 17.1 (Su-ma välinen yö)

PL 707 / 165N

----------


## LimoSWN

> 16.1 - 17.1 (Su-ma välinen yö)
> 
> PL 707 / 165N


Se oli ihan oikeasti. Kuljettaja harrasti pientä driftausta. Pysäkille poikittain, pysäkiltä sutien pois.

----------


## samulih

> Se oli ihan oikeasti. Kuljettaja harrasti pientä driftausta. Pysäkille poikittain, pysäkiltä sutien pois.


joskus menneisyydessä Kutterilla H69:llä kuski driftaili ihan oikeasti kun mentiin kovassa lumisateessa, pikkupojat ainoat kyydissä ja hihkutiin kovaa

Muistan että josku sininen B10Mäkin olisi vetänyt sladissa useamman kerran, en muista linjaa jne.

----------


## jiipeehoo

No kyllä 510 kuski tänään kaasutteli ylämäessä Junatiellä Huoltiksen kohdilla

----------


## Bussihullu

18.1.

PL767/h67

Eipä ole Ivecoja hirveämmin näkyny viime aikoina tällä linjalla!

----------


## joboo

19.1

Nf 919 / 24, 25, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## joboo

21.1

Nf 939 / 25, 37 & 41

----------


## LimoSWN

02.02.22.
Nof 1062, 1142 / 212.

----------


## allu33

4.  5.2. yö

VTT V77 / 235N

----------


## aki

5.2 Lauantai

NF 756 / 332, 335B, 345N

----------


## joboo

7.2

Nf 939 / 25, 37 & 42
Nf 1122 / 25 & 37
Nf 1146 / 20, 30 & 40

----------


## joboo

9.2

Nf 810 / 20, 30, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## HeSa

tänään 10.2.

PL 436 / 531, 531B ja 542 (vakio Matinkylästä Espoon länsiosiin)

----------


## Wreith

Jos seurailee yhtään albertinkadun tai fredrikinkadun tilannetta niin siellä on tällä hetkellä 4 bydiä jumissa. Ainakin 1261 ja 1243 siellä näyttäisi olevan.

----------


## aki

> Jos seurailee yhtään albertinkadun tai fredrikinkadun tilannetta niin siellä on tällä hetkellä 4 bydiä jumissa. Ainakin 1261 ja 1243 siellä näyttäisi olevan.


Tähän liittyen HSL antoi jo iltapäivällä kello 16 jälkeen poikkeustiedotteen, ettei linjoja 20 ja 30 ajeta lainkaan punavuoreen ja eiraan, vaan linjat kääntyvät kampissa. Poikkeusreitin arvioitu kesto on ilmoitettu tiistai-aamuun kello 9 saakka.

----------


## Wreith

> Tähän liittyen HSL antoi jo iltapäivällä kello 16 jälkeen poikkeustiedotteen, ettei linjoja 20 ja 30 ajeta lainkaan punavuoreen ja eiraan, vaan linjat kääntyvät kampissa. Poikkeusreitin arvioitu kesto on ilmoitettu tiistai-aamuun kello 9 saakka.


Ihan järkevää. Vastaavanlainen tiedote näyttää olevan myös linjalle 22.

----------


## Pera

22.2

20: NF 966 (Mercedes-Benz Citaro LE), NF 1150 ( Scania Citywide LE Suburban teli)
30: NF 906 (Volvo 8900LE), NF 910 (Volvo 8900LE teli), NF 1151 ( Scania Citywide LE Suburban teli)
40: NF 1118 ja 1152 ( Scania Citywide LE Suburban teli)

Nämä ovat ainoat autot jotka kartalla liikkuu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

23.2.22

Tutkan mukaan HelB 724 liikkuu 570:llä ja HelB 905 puolestaan 550:llä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

23.2.
HelB 953 / 737K (730:n Volvo 8700LE 4x2 palannut takaisin kotiseuduilleen)

----------


## Rattivaunu

1.3.2022

Tutkan mukaan tänään tiistaina 1.3. Nobina #1283 on puolen päivän jälkeen kiertänyt linjoilla 25, 41 ja 42.

----------


## Mokka

3.3.2022

PL 611 / 831, 831K (Oranssi Volvo 8900-teli)

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

7.3.
NOF 1150 / 41 (Oranssi Scania Citywide LE Suburban teli)

----------


## joboo

7.3

Nf 817 / 37

----------


## bussireitti

10.3 yö

HelB 945 / 108N
PL 715 / 173N

----------


## Bussivainu

10.3
Helb 1003 / 550

----------


## LimoSWN

14.03.2022.
Auto nähty seisovan Leppävaarassa, ei linjalla.
Linja tutkasta. 
Nof 818 / 543,  näköjään ollut päivän verran tuolla. entinen hakunilan varikon auto, missä nykyään..

----------


## joboo

14.3

Nf 902 / 37

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

26.3.

NF #1027 ajoi harhaan Kauniaisissa linjalla 548.

----------


## ettäjaa

> 26.3.
> 
> NF #1027 ajoi harhaan Kauniaisissa linjalla 548.


Eipä ole käyttänyt kovin isoa risteysaluetta kääntymään ympäri:

----------


## bussireitti

30.3 yö

Nobina 807 / 118N

----------


## joboo

30.3

Nf 1073 / 25 & 37

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

8.4.

Lisää EEV-VDL:liä tullut takaisin ajoon

Nf 886 / 125
Nf 887 / 502
Nf 888 / 118

----------


## joboo

10.4

Nf 922 / 25, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## Rattivaunu

11.4.2022

Linjalla 8X Nobinan autot 808, 858, 884, 886 ja 888, tiedot siis tutkasta.

----------


## LimoSWN

> 11.4.2022
> 
> Linjalla 8X Nobinan autot 808, 858, 884, 886 ja 888, tiedot siis tutkasta.


Tutkaa paraaikaa selaamassa, lähtöön ilmestyi myös 887.

----------


## joboo

14.4

Nf 818 / 25 & 37
Nf 899 / 25 & 37

----------


## allu33

15.  16.4.2022 yö

PL 472 / 633N (Yutong E12)

----------


## Rattivaunu

14.4.2022

Tutkasta noteerasin, että täysin tuntematon Nobina #1353 on kirjautunut HSL:n linjalle 52 torstaina 14.4. Numeronsa perusteella tuo ajoneuvo voisi olla elokuun 2022 tulokkaita. Varmasti loppukesällä viimeistään tuon numeroinen bussi nähdäänkin HSL-liikenteessä.

----------


## Säffleboy

> 14.4.2022
> 
> Tutkasta noteerasin, että täysin tuntematon Nobina #1353 on kirjautunut HSL:n linjalle 52 torstaina 14.4. Numeronsa perusteella tuo ajoneuvo voisi olla elokuun 2022 tulokkaita. Varmasti loppukesällä viimeistään tuon numeroinen bussi nähdäänkin HSL-liikenteessä.


Luultavasti tämä on Turun BYDi koska, Nobinalla ei ole HSL-alueella yhtään 1300-sarjalaista käytössään.Itsekin huomasin tuon, varmaan käynyt jollain testiajolla tai ajanut pienen kiertolenkin 52:lla vara-autona on myös juurikin mahdollista että bussi on siirtynyt juuri PL:lle.

----------


## Antti G.

> Luultavasti tämä on Turun BYDi koska, Nobinalla ei ole HSL-alueella yhtään 1300-sarjalaista käytössään.Itsekin huomasin tuon, varmaan käynyt jollain testiajolla tai ajanut pienen kiertolenkin 52:lla vara-autona on myös juurikin mahdollista että bussi on siirtynyt juuri PL:lle.


Turun BYDit ovat numeroiltaan 1295-1337. Todennäköisesti kyse on LIJ-laitteella tehdystä testikirjautumisesta.

----------


## vristo

> Eipä ole käyttänyt kovin isoa risteysaluetta kääntymään ympäri:


Muisti todennäköisesti ajavansa linja 549 ja kääntyi Kauniaisten kirkon risteyksessä väärään suuntaan. Tuossa ei ole ihan heti liikenneympyrää tai muuta jossa kääntyä ympäri. Mersun kääntää kyllä tuossa risteyksessä suhteellisen helposti, jos ei ole paljoa liikennettä (mutta toki pitää olla äärimmäisen varovainen).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:15 ----------




> Nobinalla ajanut pienen kiertolenkin 52:lla vara-autona on myös juurikin mahdollista että bussi on siirtynyt juuri PL:lle.


Tuollainen prosessi ei kyllä olisi mitenkään mahdollista.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Muisti todennäköisesti ajavansa linja 549 ja kääntyi Kauniaisten kirkon risteyksessä väärään suuntaan. Tuossa ei ole ihan heti liikenneympyrää tai muuta jossa kääntyä ympäri. Mersun kääntää kyllä tuossa risteyksessä suhteellisen helposti, jos ei ole paljoa liikennettä (mutta toki pitää olla äärimmäisen varovainen).


Tuota tapahtuu lähes viikoittain. Ja tervetuloa Granin linjoille, vristo!  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Avointa dataa hyödyntävässä bussitutkassa näkyy edelleen liikennöintiyksikön osat HKL-Metroliikenne ja HKL-Raitioliikenne. Tulevatko nuo nimet rajapinnan kautta tuollaisessa muodossa vai ei, en tiedä. Mutta HKL:n toimintoja on käsittääkseni laajassa mittakaavassa siirtynyt Pääkaupunkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:lle.

----------


## joboo

19.4

Nf 944 / 37, 41 & 42

----------


## bussireitti

19.4

PL 779 / 201B, 202, 203, 236B, 239

----------


## b10m55

17.4.2022

Taksikuljetus 815 / 701.

Auto edellisen kerran ajossa tutkan mukaan 27.11.2020. Myöhemmin tehty myös näköhavainto linjalla 839K, joten ei ollut "testikirjautuminen" tms. Auto on siis ollut jossain piilossa lähes puolitoista vuotta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

24.4.2022

HelB 703 / 560

(Bussitutka).

----------


## joboo

24.4

Nf 1285 / 25, 37 & 42

----------


## allu33

28.4.22

NF 781 on katsastettu ja palannut ajoon. Aamulla ajanut sivun linjaa 40.

----------


## APH

> 28.4.22
> 
> NF 781 on katsastettu ja palannut ajoon. Aamulla ajanut sivun linjaa 40.


Heh, tuohan tarjoaa parempaa palvelua kuin linjan vakiokalusto, kun istumapaikkoja on jopa 10 enemmän.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Heh, tuohan tarjoaa parempaa palvelua kuin linjan vakiokalusto, kun istumapaikkoja on jopa 10 enemmän.


Ja Haagassa kerrostalojen ikkunat helisee kun tää jyrähtää pysäkiltä liikkeelle.

----------


## Tarkastaja

29.4./14:25

Helb 613 / 92

----------


## LimoSWN

> Heh, tuohan tarjoaa parempaa palvelua kuin linjan vakiokalusto, kun istumapaikkoja on jopa 10 enemmän.


Scala olisi ollut hieno nähdä nivelenä. Harmi, että kukkaan ei tilannut. Miten paljon siinä olisi ollut istumapaikkoja?.

----------


## bussireitti

29.4-30.4 välinen yö

HelB 723 / 94N, 95N & 97N
HelB 724 / 717N
HelB 820 / 94N & 95N
HelB 1219 / 436N & 421

----------


## Ivecomies

> Scala olisi ollut hieno nähdä nivelenä. Harmi, että kukkaan ei tilannut.


Tai ehkä pikemminkin harmi ettei ikinä tullut tuotantoon. Samaa mieltä kyllä.  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

3.5

Nf 905 / 25, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## joboo

4.5

Nf 820 / 20, 24, 30, 37, 41 & 42
Nf 905 / 37, 41 & 42
Nf 944 / 25, 37 & 42

----------


## bussireitti

6.5

NF 1112 / 71 & 78

----------


## joboo

13.5

Nf 949 / 37, 41 & 42

----------


## Wreith

HelB 1913 on ollut viimeksi linjalla 2.5 ja 1914 viimeksi 9.5 kirjautumistietojen perusteella. Onko kenelläkään mitään tietoa näistä?

----------


## Rantamörkö

> HelB 1913 on ollut viimeksi linjalla 2.5 ja 1914 viimeksi 9.5 kirjautumistietojen perusteella. Onko kenelläkään mitään tietoa näistä?


Saattavat olla maalattavana Ruhan korjaamolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.5.2022

Bussitutkan mukaan HB #1914 on linjalla 550. Tästä voisi päätellä, että viime päivien poissaolo johtuu siitä, että bussi on saanut runkolinjavärit.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

16.5.

PL #675 / 59 (Iveco Crossway LE)

----------


## Attev

16.5.2022

PL 674/995

----------


## joboo

16.5

Nf 807 / 25, 37 & 42
Nf 899 / 25, 37, 41 & 42 (nähty 37:lla)
Nf 903 / 24, 37, 41, 42 & 575
Nf 949 / 37, 41 & 42

----------


## bussireitti

16.5

HelB 1825 / 631, 711, 721, 731/731N & 739

----------


## LimoSWN

Ke 18.05.2022.

Tuon aijemmin perutun 147N tilalle tuli pl 789.

----------


## bussireitti

18.5

PL 733 / 64 & 67

----------


## LimoSWN

23.05.2022.


PL 712 / 901 ( VOLVO 8707RLE ) 

PL 716 / 171 ( VOLVO 8707RLE )

PL 834 / 908 ( VOLVO 8907RLE )

----------


## joboo

25.5

Nf 943 / 37

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

30.5.

PL #437 / 57 (Suomenojan Citea Pasilan linjalla)

----------


## bussireitti

30.5 - 31.5 yö

PL 716 / 173N

----------


## Makke93

31.5.

Bussitutka näyttää, että tänään olisi kirjauduttu linjan 52 erinäisille lähdöille Nobinan autoista numeroilla 1352, 1359, 1362 ja 1363.

----------


## Koivumaa666

> 31.5.
> 
> Bussitutka näyttää, että tänään olisi kirjauduttu linjan 52 erinäisille lähdöille Nobinan autoista numeroilla 1352, 1359, 1362 ja 1363.


 Testikirjautumisia LIJ-laitteilla kaikki.Eihän nuo uudet BYD B15-telibussit ole vielä ajossa.Hieman offtopic tämäkin kun,ite huomasin ku Huhtikuussa lähdölle ilmesty 1353.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Testikirjautumisia LIJ-laitteilla kaikki.Eihän nuo uudet BYD B15-telibussit ole vielä ajossa.Hieman offtopic tämäkin kun,ite huomasin ku Huhtikuussa lähdölle ilmesty 1353.


Tutka näyttää 1372:n sijaintipaikaksi Vuosaaren. Se taitaa oikeastikin olla auton sijaintipaikka. Testikirjautumisiahan tuollaiset ovat.

----------


## Makke93

Juu testikirjautumisia ilman muuta, eihän Nobina edes aja linjaa 52 vielä.




> Tutka näyttää 1372:n sijaintipaikaksi Vuosaaren. Se taitaa oikeastikin olla auton sijaintipaikka. Testikirjautumisiahan tuollaiset ovat.


Ai sinne ehti vielä 1372 lisäksi. Kun kirjoitin edellistä viestiä 1362 näkyi listassa vielä aktiivisena, mutta tutka ei kuitenkaan näyttänyt sille paikkaa kartalla.

----------


## Koivumaa666

> Juu testikirjautumisia ilman muuta, eihän Nobina edes aja linjaa 52 vielä.
> 
> 
> 
> Ai sinne ehti vielä 1372 lisäksi. Kun kirjoitin edellistä viestiä 1362 näkyi listassa vielä aktiivisena, mutta tutka ei kuitenkaan näyttänyt sille paikkaa kartalla.


 Kuulin vähän huhuja että,Nobina olis aikeissa ajaa alihankintaa h52:lla Pohjolan liikenteelle.Uuden varikon rakennustyöt h52:den ajamiseen tulevat aika kalliiksi.

----------


## Koivumaa666

1.6
HelB 1132/560(Sininen Scala-teli 6x2)
PL 683/57

----------


## Rattivaunu

2.6.2022

HB 621 näkyy pitkän tauon jälkeen tutkassa. Sen mukaan se on nyt linjalla 570 eli siellä missä pitääkin.

----------


## Makke93

> 31.5.
> 
> Bussitutka näyttää, että tänään olisi kirjauduttu linjan 52 erinäisille lähdöille Nobinan autoista numeroilla 1352, 1359, 1362 ja 1363.


1.6.-3.6

Keskiviikkona oli lisäksi kirjauduttu Nobinan autolta 1373, torstaina autoilta 1340, 1358, 1371 ja 1401 sekä tänään autoilta 1357, 1364, 1367 ja 1370.

----------


## Koivumaa666

> 1.6.-3.6
> 
> Keskiviikkona oli lisäksi kirjauduttu Nobinan autolta 1373, torstaina autoilta 1340, 1358, 1371 ja 1401 sekä tänään autoilta 1357, 1364, 1367 ja 1370.


 Mikä ongelma tutkas on ku tulee nii paljo testikirjautumisii?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Mikä ongelma tutkas on ku tulee nii paljo vahinkokirjautumisii?


Nämä eivät ole vahinkoja vaan ihan testejä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Koivumaa666

> Nämä eivät ole vahinkoja vaan ihan testejä


 Tehäänks noi kirjautumiset noilla autoilla mitkä näkyy tutkan lähdöissä esim Nobina 1362.

----------


## Makke93

> Tehäänks noi kirjautumiset noilla autoilla mitkä näkyy tutkan lähdöissä esim Nobina 1362.


Todennäköisesti kyllä, mutta joskus on näkynyt poistuneen auton numero ja liikennöitsijä myös, kun on otettu laitteet vanhasta eikä vaihdettu tietoja.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Todennäköisesti kyllä, mutta joskus on näkynyt poistuneen auton numero ja liikennöitsijä myös, kun on otettu laitteet vanhasta eikä vaihdettu tietoja.


 Puretaanko ne LIJ-laitteet poiston jälkeen?

----------


## Tarkastaja

13.6. 
NF 858 / 244

----------


## joboo

13.6

Nf 1107 / 25, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## Rattivaunu

14.6.2022

HB 1202 (Hybridi-Volvo) etenee tutkan kartalla kohti Korsoa ja Kulomäkeä linjalla 631. Tuo auto ei ole näkynyt datassa lauantaiaamua lukuunottamatta aikoihin. Eräässä vaiheessa arvelin, että tuolla ja sen sisarella olisivat ajot jo ajettu.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> 14.6.2022
> 
> HB 1202 (Hybridi-Volvo) etenee tutkan kartalla kohti Korsoa ja Kulomäkeä linjalla 631. Tuo auto ei ole näkynyt datassa lauantaiaamua lukuunottamatta aikoihin. Eräässä vaiheessa arvelin, että tuolla ja sen sisarella olisivat ajot jo ajettu.


 Tuo sitten korjattiin,kun on kerran ajossa.HelB:llä sanoivat että näillä ajot olisi ajettu.Ojangon liikenteessä noille hybrideille on käyttöä,poistetaanko hybridit Ojangon väliaikaiskaluston poistuttua?

----------


## joboo

15.6

Nf 752 / 25, 37 & 42
Nf 762 / 24, 37, 41, 42, 243 & 549
Nf 809 / 24, 25 & 41
Nf 887 / 41, 42, 212 & 213N
Nf 939 / 25, 37, 42, 332, 345 & 435

----------


## Makke93

Onko Helb 1821 oranssittunut, kun se on ollut tutkan mukaan tänään ja eilen 560:llä, jota ennen se oli pois liikenteestä vajaan viikon?

----------


## Wreith

> Onko Helb 1821 oranssittunut, kun se on ollut tutkan mukaan tänään ja eilen 560:llä, jota ennen se oli pois liikenteestä vajaan viikon?


On. Tuli nähtyä eilen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

18.6.2022

Tutkan mukaan linjaa 4S on tänään liikennöity vaunulla 601 säännöllisen aikataulun mukaan. Reittiopaskin antaa 4S:lle lähtöjä täksi päiväksi ja myös sunnuntaiksi 19.6. Nämä kaksi asiaa ovat ristiriidassa HSL:n liikennetiedotteen kanssa, tiedotteen mukaan "Linjoja 4S ja 5 ei liikennöidä 13. - 19.6." Tiedote kertoo täsmälleen noilla sanoilla asian tätäkin kirjoitettaessa.

----------


## Makke93

> 18.6.2022
> 
> Tutkan mukaan linjaa 4S on tänään liikennöity vaunulla 601 säännöllisen aikataulun mukaan. Reittiopaskin antaa 4S:lle lähtöjä täksi päiväksi ja myös sunnuntaiksi 19.6. Nämä kaksi asiaa ovat ristiriidassa HSL:n liikennetiedotteen kanssa, tiedotteen mukaan "Linjoja 4S ja 5 ei liikennöidä 13. - 19.6." Tiedote kertoo täsmälleen noilla sanoilla asian tätäkin kirjoitettaessa.


4S:n lähtöjä eiliselle näkyi jo maanantaina pysäkkiaikatauluissa. 4S oli tosiaan eilen liikenteessä, sen näki vilaukselta ohittaessa Keskuskadun Hotel Klaus K:n webbikamerasta. Vitonenkin vaikutti olevan liikenteessä liikennetiedotteesta poiketen.

----------


## aki

20.6

NF 804 / 311,412,572K
NF 878 / 41
Helb 626 / 619
Helb 740 / 734

Nuo helbin autot näyttävät olleen ainoat, jotka 600 -ja 700-sarjoista lähtivät linjalle tänään. Muut lienevät jääneet kesätauolle.
Linja 570 hoitunee keskikesällä kokonaan uudemmilla 13xx ja 15xx-sarjojen scanioilla.

----------


## Makke93

Onkohan Jokerin protovaunun liikenne saatu nyt päätökseen, kun 4S:lle ei ole aikatauluissa ollenkaan lähtöjä seuraavaan kuukauteen?

Ja toinen kysymys; Tutkan mukaan Nobina 1112 oli perjantaina liikenteessä ensimmäistä kertaa sitten 7.6. Näkikö kukaan oliko se edelleen sininen?

----------


## joboo

22.6

Nf 858 / 25 & 37

----------


## aki

22.6

Helb 615 / 92, 95, 97

----------


## ratikkakuski

> Onkohan Jokerin protovaunun liikenne saatu nyt päätökseen


Tämän mukaan on

https://twitter.com/LeenaManner/stat...56581028524033

----------


## Bussivainu

27.6
Helb 619 / 550

----------


## Tarkastaja

NF1187 näyttää tutkan mukaan olleen viimeksi liikenteessä yli kuukausi sitten 9.6. Mistähän lienee kyse vai eikö ehkä vain näy tutkassa?

----------


## aki

11.7

NF 752 / 565, 566
NF 756 / 322, 565, 566/V

----------


## Tarkastaja

12.7.
NF 812 / 548

----------


## bussireitti

12.7.2022 - 13.7.2022 ilta/yö

NF 772 / 78N & 77N

----------


## allu33

13.7.2022

Hb 623 / 570 (K270 Lahti Scala, joka ollut kesäseisonnassa)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

14.7.

NF #811 / 565 (Roihupellon 8900LE-teli)

----------


## Bussivainu

18.7
Helb 1318 / 436K
Helb 1321 / 421

----------


## aki

20.7

643 / PL 727(teli-scala)

15.7

665A / PL 727(teli-scala)

----------


## Makke93

20.7. 

NF 1115 on palannut liikenteeseen 8 päivän tauon jälkeen. Onko kenelläkään näköhavaintoa värin vaihtumisesta?

----------


## aki

> 20.7. 
> 
> NF 1115 on palannut liikenteeseen 8 päivän tauon jälkeen. Onko kenelläkään näköhavaintoa värin vaihtumisesta?


1115 tuli äsken vastaan oranssina linjalla 322. Tutkan mukaan auto 1122 on ollut viimeksi linjalla 14.7. Se varmaan saa seuraavaksi uuden värityksen.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

22.7.2022

HelB 2201:llä on tehty testikirjautuminen. Kyseinen auto on Volvo sähkönivel. Auto saapui tänään aikaisemmin päivällä Volvolle.

----------


## EVhki

> 22.7.2022
> 
> HelB 2201:llä on tehty testikirjautuminen. Kyseinen auto on Volvo sähkönivel. Auto saapui tänään aikaisemmin päivällä Volvolle.


Onko HelB palannut vuosinumerointiin pienen tauon jälkeen?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Onko HelB palannut vuosinumerointiin pienen tauon jälkeen?


Ilmeisesti on joo, se tuli mullekin yllättyksenä kun näin tuosta autosta kuvia.

----------


## Pelastaja11

> Onko HelB palannut vuosinumerointiin pienen tauon jälkeen?


Nähtävästi. Oikein positiivinen yllätys!

----------


## EVhki

> Ilmeisesti on joo, se tuli mullekin yllättyksenä kun näin tuosta autosta kuvia.


Onko noita kuvia jossain julkisesti nähtävillä?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Onko noita kuvia jossain julkisesti nähtävillä?


Ei ole, valitettavasti.

----------


## aki

> 1115 tuli äsken vastaan oranssina linjalla 322. Tutkan mukaan auto 1122 on ollut viimeksi linjalla 14.7. Se varmaan saa seuraavaksi uuden värityksen.


25.7

NF 1122 on palannut tänään liikenteeseen oranssina.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 22.7.2022
> 
> HelB 2201:llä on tehty testikirjautuminen. Kyseinen auto on Volvo sähkönivel. Auto saapui tänään aikaisemmin päivällä Volvolle.


Tänään tehty uusi testikirjautuminen linjalle 570, kuvia tästä autosta olisi kyllä nastaa nähdä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

26.7.2022

Nobina 1388 etenee tutkan kartalla linjalla 71. Sillä on datan mukaan aiempiakin lähtöjä tältä aamulta 71 / 78:lla.

----------


## LimoSWN

26.07.2022.
NF 1294 / 20 / 30, sininen BYD pätkä

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 26.07.2022.
> NF 1294 / 20 / 30, sininen BYD pätkä


Bussitutka ei tuota tunnista. Mitä sovellusta käytit, kun löysit tuollaisen tiedon?

----------


## Makke93

28.7.

NF 1116 ja 1121 liikenteessä 9 ja 8 päivän tauon jälkeen. Onko väristä havaintoa?

Muita jokusen päivän tauolla olleita numeroltaan läheisiä autoja ovat:

NF 1110 linjalla viimeksi pe 22.7.
NF 1118, to 21.7.
NF 1125, pe 15.7.

200, 300 ja 510:n autotarve on 45, josta tulee ainakin 50 varsinaista autoa, mikäli niiltäkin ei ole vähennetty autoja liikennöintisuunnitelman jälkeen.  Oransseja suburbaneita ole ennestään 38 ja jo maalattuja on 7, eli nuo riittäisivät juuri 90% käyttöasteella.

----------


## LimoSWN

> 28.7.
> 
> 
> Muita jokusen päivän tauolla olleita numeroltaan läheisiä autoja ovat:
> 
> 
> NF 1118, to 21.7.


Tämä 1118 oli vielä 20.7. Sininen. Sen Elielinaukiolta bongasin.

----------


## aki

> 28.7.
> 
> NF 1116 ja 1121 liikenteessä 9 ja 8 päivän tauon jälkeen. Onko väristä havaintoa?
> 
> Muita jokusen päivän tauolla olleita numeroltaan läheisiä autoja ovat:
> 
> NF 1110 linjalla viimeksi pe 22.7.
> NF 1118, to 21.7.
> NF 1125, pe 15.7.


1116 on oranssi, havainto linjalta 332. Todennäköisesti myös 1121.
Seuraavaksi lienee vuorossa 1118 ja sen jälkeen loogisesti ajatellen vuorossa olisivat autot 1119 ja 1120, koska 1121-1123 ovat jo runkolinjaväreissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:35 ----------




> 1116 on oranssi, havainto linjalta 332. Todennäköisesti myös 1121.
> Seuraavaksi lienee vuorossa 1118 ja sen jälkeen loogisesti ajatellen vuorossa olisivat autot 1119 ja 1120, koska 1121-1123 ovat jo runkolinjaväreissä.


NF 1121 tuli äsken vastaan myyrmäen terminaalissa ja onkin edelleen sininen.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Bussitutka ei tuota tunnista. Mitä sovellusta käytit, kun löysit tuollaisen tiedon?


Syvimmät anteeksi pyynnöt, viesti oli ankka ja numerot nurin 1249 on oikea auto, ja siis ihan oikea osoite autolle. Lähettäjällä meni värit ja autot sekaisin.

----------


## allu33

1.8.2022

Hb 702/570 (viimeksi ajossa maaliskuussa)
Hb 619/550

----------


## Rattivaunu

2.8.2022

Useampia Nobinan Roihupellon varikon tuliteriä BYD B13E01 -autoja on sijoitettu eri linjoille tänä aamuna tutkan mukaan. Järjestysnumerot ovat samoja, joita jo eilen Tulppatieltä käsin näin (1340 ->).

----------


## Makke93

2.8.22. Bussitutka

NF 1118 on ajanut pari lähtöä 1,5 viikon tauon jälkeen.

Herttoniemen linjojen lisäksi sarjasta NF 1340-1347 NF 1342 on ajanut useamman lähdön raitiovaunua korvaavalla linjalla 8X.

----------


## bussireitti

Onko Nobinalla ollut aiemmin tapana ottaa uudempia autoja linjaliikenteeseen ennen sopimusliikenteen alkua? Muistaakseni viime vuoden BYDeillä alettiin ajaa linjaa vasta kun alkoi talviliikenne.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Onko Nobinalla ollut aiemmin tapana ottaa uudempia autoja linjaliikenteeseen ennen sopimusliikenteen alkua? Muistaakseni viime vuoden BYDeillä alettiin ajaa linjaa vasta kun alkoi talviliikenne.


Osa Citaroista tuli ainakin ennen Vantaan uutta linjastoa liikenteeseen.

----------


## aki

> 2.8.22. Bussitutka
> 
> NF 1118 on ajanut pari lähtöä 1,5 viikon tauon jälkeen.


Tuli äsken oranssina vastaan linjalla 322.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Tuli äsken oranssina vastaan linjalla 322.



Minä näin auton jo eilen samalla linjalla.

----------


## aki

> 28.7.
> 
> 200, 300 ja 510:n autotarve on 45, josta tulee ainakin 50 varsinaista autoa, mikäli niiltäkin ei ole vähennetty autoja liikennöintisuunnitelman jälkeen.  Oransseja suburbaneita ole ennestään 38 ja jo maalattuja on 7, eli nuo riittäisivät juuri 90% käyttöasteella.


NF 1119 palasi liikenteeseen 2.8 viikon tauon jälkeen ja on edelleen sininen. NF 1124 on ollut viimeksi liikenteessä 27.7. Saa nähdä tuleeko tuosta vielä oranssi?
Nyt oransseja subeja on yhteensä 48 kpl joka riittää päivittäiseen liikenteeseen ja vara-autoinahan voi käyttää myös sinisiä subeja joita on tähänkin asti näkynyt satunnaisesti linjoilla 200 ja 510.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko Nobinalla ollut aiemmin tapana ottaa uudempia autoja linjaliikenteeseen ennen sopimusliikenteen alkua? Muistaakseni viime vuoden BYDeillä alettiin ajaa linjaa vasta kun alkoi talviliikenne.


Vuoden 2021 uudet sähköbusseja sisältäneet Nobinan sopimukset taisivat koskea sellaisia linjoja, joille Nobina tuli uutena liikennöitsijänä ajamaan. Runkolinjanivelien sijoittaminen jonnekin muualle ennen muutosajankohtaa olisi ollut ehkä mahdollista, mutta epäkäytännöllistä. Sen lisäksi Köysikujan varikon latauspisteiden (ainakin osan niistä) valmistuminen myöhästyi niin, ettei sarjan 1219 - 1238 BYD:jä päästy sijoittamaan niille tarkoitetuille linjoille edes sopimusten alkamishetkellä, vaan laajamittainen käyttö alkoi vasta syyskuun alkupäivinä.

Herttoniemen suunnalla tilanne on huomattavan erilainen. Liikennöitsijä pysyy samana. Roihupellon varikon kalusto on vaihtumassa lähes kokonaan yhden yön aikana. Linjoille 79 - 89 on hankittu 12 + 28 + 14 sähkölinja-autoa. Käsittääkseni Roihupellossa ei ole kovin paljoa ylimääräistä tilaa, ja tuon kalustomäärän vaihtaminen yhdessä yössä on melko hankalaa verrattuna asteittaiseen muutokseen. Nyt kun tällainen asteittainen muutos ylipäänsä on mahdollista (kalusto on jo käyttökunnossa, samoin laturit), niin miksipä siihen ei olisi lähdetty.

----------


## Makke93

> Nyt oransseja subeja on yhteensä 48 kpl joka riittää päivittäiseen liikenteeseen ja vara-autoinahan voi käyttää myös sinisiä subeja joita on tähänkin asti näkynyt satunnaisesti linjoilla 200 ja 510.


Riittävät kyllä liikenteen aloittamiseen, mutta Nobinahan voi vielä sen jälkeenkin teipata/maalata subeja tarpeen tullen. Periaatteessahan vara-kalustonkin pitäisi olla oranssia.

Mikäs on tuon NF 1125 laita? se on ollut pois yli kaksi viikkoa, mutta onkohan vaihtamassa väriä, kun se on ollut linjojen 71 ja 78 vakio?


Onkos Helb:n maalaamiset maalattu kun kalusto ei ole saanut oranssia pällensä viikkoihin. Oletin että aloittaisivat uudelleen jonkin kesätauon jälkeen talviliikenteen aloituksen lähestyessä, mutta nytkään ei ole ollut poissa liikenteestä useampaa päivää kuin Helb 1819, eikä sekään kuin perjantaista, mikä voi olla normaalia huoltokiertoa. Helb on maalannut vain 11 eli Lahdesta tulevien Volvojen kanssa se tekee 18 ja liikennöintisuunnitelman mukaisesta automäärästä jää uupumaan kymmenkunta, joka on aika paljon enemmän kun yksittäisten autojen vähentämiset linjoilta, joista oli puhetta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lahdesta tulevien Volvojen kanssa


Lahdenkin vapautuneista Volvoista pääosa menikin Ouluun (siellä muuttuneen tilanteen vuoksi). Kaksi taisi mennä Kuopioon (joko vain maalattaviksi tai sitten pysyvämmin).

----------


## antsa

Ei Lahteen jäänyt kuin kaksi Volvoa joten ei täältä tule apuja Helbille. Jostain muualta pitää autoja hankkia.

----------


## Makke93

Eikö OTP:n konkurssipesästä saada sitten autoja käyttöön? Olihan siellä kuitenkin tarpeeksi kalustoa liikenteen hoitamiseen ennen sopimuksen irtisanomista, eli eikö tämä paikkaamaan mennyt kalusto pääse sieltä jossain vaiheessa irti.

----------


## kuukanko

Miksipä sieltä konkurssipesästä ostamaan kalustoa, jos sitä löytyy omalta pihalta jo valmiiksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko Nobinalla ollut aiemmin tapana ottaa uudempia autoja linjaliikenteeseen ennen sopimusliikenteen alkua? Muistaakseni viime vuoden BYDeillä alettiin ajaa linjaa vasta kun alkoi talviliikenne.


Vielä n. 20 vuotta sitten kaikilla liikennöitsijöillä (ml. silloinen Concordia) oli tapana ottaa uutta kalustoa käyttöön heti sitä mukaan kun sitä saatiin tehtaalta. Sitten kun kaluston liisaaminen alkoi yleistyä, alkoivat leasing-sopimukset usein vasta liikennöintisopimuksen alkupäivänä, joten kalustoakaan ei voinut ottaa käyttöön ennen sitä.

----------


## Makke93

> Miksipä sieltä konkurssipesästä ostamaan kalustoa, jos sitä löytyy omalta pihalta jo valmiiksi.


Eikö niitä Volvoja oltu sitten tuomassa tänne johonkin tarpeeseen, eikä vain koska jäivät ylimääräisiksi?

No joka tapauksessa sittenhän Helb:llä on vieläkin huutavampi tarve maalata kalustoa oranssiksi, kun nitä uupuu pitkälle toistakymmentä. Vaikka 570:n nivel-Volvoja tulisi enemmänkin tehtaalta, niin ne kuitenkin korvaavat ensin yli-ikäisen kaluston, jota ei saa muilla linjoilla käyttää.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö niitä Volvoja oltu sitten tuomassa tänne johonkin tarpeeseen, eikä vain koska jäivät ylimääräisiksi?


Veikkaan jälkimmäistä syytä. Jos 570:lle tulevat nivelet korvaavat vuosien 2006 ja 2007 runkolinjatelit, jää HelB:n vanhimmiksi teleiksi 722 - 724, joilla saa ikänsä puolesta ajaa kesään 2023 asti.

----------


## JT

> mutta nytkään ei ole ollut poissa liikenteestä useampaa päivää kuin Helb 1819, eikä sekään kuin perjantaista, mikä voi olla normaalia huoltokiertoa.


Onhan Bussitutkan perusteella pitempään pois linjalta olleet myös esim. #906, #1001-1005, #1132, #1406 ja #1704. Ainakin linjalla 600 tuotannon saa järjesteltyä siten, että osa busseista ajaa vain ruuhkissa, jolloin lienee mielekkäämpää käyttää näissä selvästi vanhempaa kalustoa kuin 2018-2019 vuosimalleja olevia.

----------


## Amg

Helbin värinvaihdot jatkuu kesälomien jälkeen.

----------


## pehkonen

> Onhan Bussitutkan perusteella pitempään pois linjalta olleet myös esim. #906, #1001-1005, #1132, #1406 ja #1704. Ainakin linjalla 600 tuotannon saa järjesteltyä siten, että osa busseista ajaa vain ruuhkissa, jolloin lienee mielekkäämpää käyttää näissä selvästi vanhempaa kalustoa kuin 2018-2019 vuosimalleja olevia.


#1704 on tänään (4.8.22) linjalla 571. Havainto seitsemän jälkeen Tikkurilassa.

----------


## Makke93

4.8.

NF 1384, 1385, 1387/8X
NF 1391/561




> Onhan Bussitutkan perusteella pitempään pois linjalta olleet myös esim. #906, #1001-1005, #1132, #1406 ja #1704. Ainakin linjalla 600 tuotannon saa järjesteltyä siten, että osa busseista ajaa vain ruuhkissa, jolloin lienee mielekkäämpää käyttää näissä selvästi vanhempaa kalustoa kuin 2018-2019 vuosimalleja olevia.


Katselin vain uudempia, kun aikaisemmin oli sanottu, että pelkästään Suburbaneita maalataan. Tosin se oli tilanteessa, jossa Volvot olivat vielä tulossa Lahdesta. Vanhemman kaluston värinvaihtoa on vaikeampi kytätä tutkasta, kun ne ovat muutenkin vähemmällä käytöllä kesäisin. 1400-sarjan omnit saattavat tosiaan olla seuraamisen arvoisia, kun ne ovat kulkeneet muutenkin 400 ja 600-sarjan linjoilla eivätkä ne ehdi yli-ikäisiksi sopimuksen loppuun mennessä.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

5.8.2022
HelB 1113-1116 Ojangon linjoilla. Tietääkseni, korvaavat Porvooseen lähteneitä Scaloja. (eli autot 1107-1110).

----------


## Bussihullu

9.8.2022
Helb 945/h63 (Volvo 8700LE)

----------


## Tarkastaja

9.8. / 13:40

NF816/24

----------


## Rattivaunu

9.8.2022

Åbergin Linjan autoilla 17 ja 18 on kirjauduttu järjestelmään tänään, näkyy Bussitutkassa. Autoista 16 ja 17 onkin somehavaintoja, joista on mainittu aiemmin tällä foorumilla muissa ketjuissa.

----------


## kuukanko

Tammelundilta taas näkyy tältä päivältä testikirjautumisia autoilla 19, 20 ja 22.

----------


## joboo

10.8

Nf 1398 / 25, 37, 41 & 42

----------


## ettäjaa

Manskulla näyttäisi olevan monta (12) myöhässä olevaa bussia jonossa matkalla pohjoisen suuntaan. Bussit ovat Oopperan ja Musiikkitalon välillä. Onko kenelläkään mitään idea mitä siellä tapahtuu?

EDIT: Nyt (18:53) näyttää siltä että liikenne on alkanut taas vetämään.

----------


## ttsirkia

Jalkapallofanien kulkue meni Mannerheimintietä n. 18:20 eteenpäin Lasipalatsilta kohti pohjoista.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Keskiviikkona 10.8. oli 8X:llä ainakin kaksi jossei kolme sähköbussia Nobinalta eli BYD pätkiä

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

12.8.

PL #673 / 146A (Pasilan Iveco)

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

13.8.

TLL 22 / 90 & 96

----------


## LimoSWN

> 12.8.
> 
> PL #673 / 146A (Pasilan Iveco)


PL siirti kalustoa Espooseen, kaksi samanlaista on ollut linjalla 165, ei tämä toki omien havaintojen mukaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 13.8.
> 
> TLL 22 / 90 & 96


Datan mukaan myös TLL 19 samoilla linjoilla.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Pieni havainto pohdinta.
Onko joku erityinen syy miksi HelBin kaasu teli Suburbaneilla ei ajeta öisin? Melkein jokaisena päivänä ajo loppuu noin 20 aikaan.

----------


## Rantamörkö

> Pieni havainto pohdinta.
> Onko joku erityinen syy miksi HelBin kaasu teli Suburbaneilla ei ajeta öisin? Melkein jokaisena päivänä ajo loppuu noin 20 aikaan.


Polttoaineen (kaasu) kulutuksen vuoksi. Autoissa on 200kg tankki eikä sitä ole järkevää ajaa täysin loppuun asti. Ts. toimintasäde ei ole samaa luokkaa dieselin kanssa. Autot sitten tankataan illalla/yöllä.

----------


## LimoSWN

15.08.2022.

Nof #1072 / 300,  vaihteeksi sininen auto oranssilla linjalla, lienee joku muu vielä pajalla.

----------


## aki

15.8

311 / Helb 1803, 1811
522 / PL 403, 405, 603, 648
583,584 / TLL 19, 20, 21, 23, 29, 30
583,584 / ÅL 3, 14, 15, 17

----------


## aki

15.8

553 / NF 802
561 / NF 893, 894, 898

----------


## Ivecomies

> 15.8
> 
> 553 / NF 802
> 561 / NF 893, 894, 898


Ei voi sanoa muuta kuin mielenkiintoisia kalustohavaintoja tältä päivältä. 4 vanhaa EEV-päästöistä Volvoa joiden olisin ainakin ite kuvitellut olleen ajossa viimeistä kertaa viime viikon aikana.  :Laughing:

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

15.8. 

NF 878 / 533

----------


## aki

15.8

118 / NF 899
510 / NF 900

----------


## LimoSWN

> 15.8
> 
> 
> 510 / NF 900


Ihan oli nähty linjalla, muiden toimesta.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

16.8.

ÅL 88 / 544

Tätä autoa ei löytynyt mistään kalustolistoista, niin olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla mikä auto kyseessä, jos jollain tietoa asia siasta, kun näytti kartalla kin kuitenkin etenevän.

----------


## bussireitti

16.8.2022

Nobina 1121 / 510

Oliko tässä autossa turvavyöt istuimissa? Onko tämä auto saanut runkolinjavärit? Datan mukaan oli edellispäivän jälkeen viimeksi keskiviikkona 10.8 ajossa eli oli pois ajosta 5 päivää, siinä välissä värinvaihtoa mahdollisesti tehty (?)

----------


## Bussivainu

16.8
Helb 906 / 600

----------


## aki

> 16.8.
> 
> ÅL 88 / 544
> 
> Tätä autoa ei löytynyt mistään kalustolistoista, niin olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla mikä auto kyseessä, jos jollain tietoa asia siasta, kun näytti kartalla kin kuitenkin etenevän.


Näyttää olevan uudelleen numeroitu scala#18 http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...e/al17-18.html

----------


## allu33

> 15.8
> 
> 510 / NF 900


NF 900:n laitteet on asennettu oranssiin Suburbaniin 1156, joten todellisuudessa siellä on sopimuksen mukaista kalustoa.

----------


## aki

> NF 900:n laitteet on asennettu oranssiin Suburbaniin 1156, joten todellisuudessa siellä on sopimuksen mukaista kalustoa.


Onko 1156:n laitteissa ollut jotain vikaa, kun siihen on siirretty toisen auton laitteet? Kun tällainen vaihto tehdään, niin alkaako bussitutka jossain vaiheessa näyttämään oikeaa tietoa?

----------


## allu33

> Onko 1156:n laitteissa ollut jotain vikaa, kun siihen on siirretty toisen auton laitteet? Kun tällainen vaihto tehdään, niin alkaako bussitutka jossain vaiheessa näyttämään oikeaa tietoa?


En tiedä tapauksen taustoja, mutta tuskin noita huvikseen vaihdellaan. Oikeaa tietoa LIJ alkaa näyttämään kun 900:n entinen laite ohjelmoidaan uudelleen (ilmeisesti HSL:n toimesta) 1156:n tiedoilla.

----------


## vristo

> Onko 1156:n laitteissa ollut jotain vikaa, kun siihen on siirretty toisen auton laitteet?


Oli vika. Sen LIJ ei ohjannut linjakilpiä, vaan niitä piti käyttää manuaalisesti.

----------


## aki

17.8

300 / NF 1090
311 / Helb 948

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:10 ----------

17.8

Tutkan mukaan NF 752 olisi tänään aamulla ajanut linjalla 213 yhden lähdön kello 7.50 Kauklahdesta Kamppiin.

----------


## bussireitti

> 17.8
> 
> Tutkan mukaan NF 752 olisi tänään aamulla ajanut linjalla 213 yhden lähdön kello 7.50 Kauklahdesta Kamppiin.


Tällä hetkellä näkyy realiaikaisesti ajamassa linjaa 246 Röylään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:46 ----------

17.8.2022

HelB 1001 / 550

----------


## Makke93

17.8.

Helb 1319/633
Helb 1321/633
Helb 1824/431/B

Mistähän on kyse että jo kolmatta päivää kiertää oranssia kalustoa peruslinjoilla samalla kun on runkolinjoilla sinistä? Sen ymmärtää, että sinisiä joudutaan käyttämään runkolinjoilla, kun oranssi kalusto ei riitä, mutta ei etenkään silloin sitä pitäisi näkyä muilla linjoilla.

----------


## CarrotPie

19.8.

NF 1172/532
ÅL 88/544
NF 1399/213
NF 1169/136
NF 1001/570
NF 1063/147A
NF 1144/8X (oranssi)
NF 1005/518
PL 160/969X
NF 1176/533
NF 1108/136

----------


## Noksu

> NF 1144/8X (oranssi)


Tämä oli todellisuudessa linjalla 200, vaikka datassa se tosiaan näkyi kirjautuneena linjalle 8X, tuli itsekin huomattua asia kyseisen bussin tullessa vastaan.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

19.8.

NF #1052 / 212 (Laajasalon Citaro)

----------


## bussireitti

22.8

PL 703 / 903, 903K

Kyseinen bussi on tullut Kotkasta takaisin HSL-alueelle.

----------


## Pera

> 22.8
> 
> PL 703 / 903, 903K
> 
> Kyseinen bussi on tullut Kotkasta takaisin HSL-alueelle.


Myös 701 on tuotu takaisin, Vielä ei ole linjalla näkyny.

----------


## Makke93

23.8.

400:lla ollut vain yksi sininen auto 1820, 600:lla puolestaan edelleen valtaosa kalustosta sinistä (1403, 1703, 1828, 1831, 1832, 1833, 1834, 1836, 1837, 1838, 1919) 15:sta autosta. 1819 oli ainoastaan ennen klo 4 aamulla, eli lasken sen eiliselle. 

Ainoa noilla linjoilla ja niiden edeltäjillä säännöllisesti kulkenut auto, joka ei ole ollut liikenteessä eilen tai tänään ja voisi olla maalattavana on Helb 1830, joka oli viimeksi liikenteessä perjantaina.

----------


## aki

24.8

NF 899 / 510

----------


## CarrotPie

NF 1039/40
NF 1146/30

----------


## Tarkastaja

> 23.8.
> 
> 400:lla ollut vain yksi sininen auto 1820, 600:lla puolestaan edelleen valtaosa kalustosta sinistä (1403, 1703, 1828, 1831, 1832, 1833, 1834, 1836, 1837, 1838, 1919) 15:sta autosta. 1819 oli ainoastaan ennen klo 4 aamulla, eli lasken sen eiliselle. 
> 
> Ainoa noilla linjoilla ja niiden edeltäjillä säännöllisesti kulkenut auto, joka ei ole ollut liikenteessä eilen tai tänään ja voisi olla maalattavana on Helb 1830, joka oli viimeksi liikenteessä perjantaina.


Helb 1830 bongattu sinisenä 27.8. n. klo 2:30 linjalla 600.

----------


## Bussivainu

27.8
Helb 24 / 571

----------


## bussireitti

> 23.8.
> 
> Ainoa noilla linjoilla ja niiden edeltäjillä säännöllisesti kulkenut auto, joka ei ole ollut liikenteessä eilen tai tänään ja voisi olla maalattavana on Helb 1830, joka oli viimeksi liikenteessä perjantaina.


HelB 1829 voisi olla parhaillaan maalausoperaatiossa, kun se oli viimeksi liikenteessä maanantaina 22.8.

----------


## aki

31.8

NF 1278 / 300

----------


## Makke93

31.8.

Tähän mennessä tänään vaikuttaa Nobinan kaikilla runkolinjoilla kulkeneen ainoastaan oranssia kalustoa. Tosin kaikilla nivellinjoilla on kulkenut teli NF 1117 ja vastaavasti nivel NF 1278, josta onkin jo havaintoa ja kuvaakin on ollut 300:lla.

Se muuten vaikuttaa ajaneen ainakin 5 lähtöä putkeen aamun jälkeisen kolmen tunnin tauon jälkeen. Elielinaukiolla tai Myyrmäen asemalla ei ole pikalaturia, eli ilmeisesti se ei voi ajaa kerrallaan kuin sen verran mitä akkuihin mahtuu.

----------


## CarrotPie

1.9.

HelB 1829, 1830, 1831, 1833, 1834, 1836/600 (siniset Scaniat)

----------


## Pelastaja11

En tiedä onko tänne jo ilmoitettu, mutta ohimennen huomasin, että HelB 703:lla on ajettu 25.8. sivu 518.

----------


## Makke93

> 1.9.
> 
> HelB 1829, 1830, 1831, 1833, 1834, 1836/600 (siniset Scaniat)


Ja myös siniset Volvot 1703 ja 13

600:n olikin sitten ainoa runkolinja, jolla oli sinistä kalustoa. Eikä edes nivellinjoilla ollut telejä.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> 31.8.
> 
> Tähän mennessä tänään vaikuttaa Nobinan kaikilla runkolinjoilla kulkeneen ainoastaan oranssia kalustoa. Tosin kaikilla nivellinjoilla on kulkenut teli NF 1117 ja vastaavasti nivel NF 1278, josta onkin jo havaintoa ja kuvaakin on ollut 300:lla.


itseasiassa ei ole kulkenut...  :Smile: 

Matkustin itse viiime viikon torstaina eli 25.8.22 Nobinan autossa 910 linjalla 300. Vuoron aikataulun mukainen lähtö Myyrmäen asemalta oli klo 10.11 ja nousin sen kyytiin Kuusitien pysäkiltä 10.49. Eli tämä lähtö siis.

----------


## Makke93

Mun viestissä sanotaan tänään, eli tarkoitin vain sitä päivää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En tiedä onko tänne jo ilmoitettu, mutta ohimennen huomasin, että HelB 703:lla on ajettu 25.8. sivu 518.


On ilmoitettu, ilmoitin elokuun havaintoihin kyseisenä päivänä tässä viestissä. Siinä on myös kuva (kuvalinkki) tapahtuneesta. Kuva itsessään ei kerro, minkä verran 703:lla ajettiin sinä aamuna tuolla, mutta auto (ja sen väri), ja ajettava linja tulivat selviksi hyvin pian paikanpäällä tehdyn havainnon jälkeen.

----------


## aki

> On ilmoitettu, ilmoitin elokuun havaintoihin kyseisenä päivänä tässä viestissä. Siinä on myös kuva (kuvalinkki) tapahtuneesta. Kuva itsessään ei kerro, minkä verran 703:lla ajettiin sinä aamuna tuolla, mutta auto (ja sen väri), ja ajettava linja tulivat selviksi hyvin pian paikanpäällä tehdyn havainnon jälkeen.


Tutkan tietojen mukaan 703 ajoi linjalla 518 yhden lähdön kuninkaanmäestä kello 8.31. Kyseisellä lähdöllä olisi pitänyt olla auto 955, joka ajoi kuninkaanmäestä lähdöt 5.40 ja 7.05. 
703 ajoi vielä samana iltana kolme lähtöä linjalla 560.

----------


## Pera

5.9

570: HelB 2201 (Volvo 7900 Electric nivel)

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 5.9
> 
> 570: HelB 2201 (Volvo 7900 Electric nivel)


Tutkan mukaan ajanut tänäänkin samat lähdöt

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Tutkan mukaan ajanut tänäänkin samat lähdöt


On myös loppu viikon ajan samassa vuorossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

7.9.2022

Helsingin Bussiliikenne 2204:llä on kirjauduttu järjestelmään, todennäköisesti testaamistarkoituksessa. Se näkyy lähtönä linjalla 570.

----------


## peke

> 7.9.2022
> 
> Helsingin Bussiliikenne 2204:llä on kirjauduttu järjestelmään, todennäköisesti testaamistarkoituksessa. Se näkyy lähtönä linjalla 570.


Ajeli tänään Kehä3 länteen Suutarilan kohdalla kilvet pimeänä.

----------


## Makke93

8-9.9.

Helb 1835 oli eilen linjalla 550 n. viikon liikenteestä poissa olon jälkeen ja tänään 600:lla, eli ilmeisesti se on maalattu oranssiksi. Helb 1819 oli pois maanantain, tiistain ja keskiviikon, mutta on ollut sen jälkeen peruslinjoilla ja nyt 600:lla. Onkohan se edelleen sininen?

----------


## Bussivainu

9.9
Helb 1308 / 633

----------


## EVhki

> 8-9.9.
> 
> Helb 1835 oli eilen linjalla 550 n. viikon liikenteestä poissa olon jälkeen ja tänään 600:lla, eli ilmeisesti se on maalattu oranssiksi. Helb 1819 oli pois maanantain, tiistain ja keskiviikon, mutta on ollut sen jälkeen peruslinjoilla ja nyt 600:lla. Onkohan se edelleen sininen?


Autonumeroita en muista, mutta perjantaina ainakin näkyi 600:lla useaan otteeseen sinisiä autoja. Oikeastaan enimmäkseen näkemäni autot olivat sinisiä. Voi toki olla sattumaakin tuo, mitä on sattunut silmään kahdella reissulla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

12.9.2022

HB 2201 on tänäkin aamuna 570:llä, mutta eri lähtöketjussa verrattuna edellisviikkoiseen. Ilmeisesti tässäkin sarjassa ajetaan vain jokunen lähtö aamuruuhkassa. Parin tunnin kuluttua tästä (kello nyt noin 6.30) olemme viisaampia.

----------


## Makke93

> 12.9.2022
> 
> HB 2201 on tänäkin aamuna 570:llä, mutta eri lähtöketjussa verrattuna edellisviikkoiseen. Ilmeisesti tässäkin sarjassa ajetaan vain jokunen lähtö aamuruuhkassa. Parin tunnin kuluttua tästä (kello nyt noin 6.30) olemme viisaampia.


Ajoi kolme lähtöä. 4:53 Mellunmäestä, 5:59 toiseen suuntaan ja 7:09 takas. Eli yksi lähtö enemmän kuin viime viikolla, tosin voi se tulla takaisin iltaruuhkaankin.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ajoi kolme lähtöä. 4:53 Mellunmäestä, 5:59 toiseen suuntaan ja 7:09 takas. Eli yksi lähtö enemmän kuin viime viikolla, tosin voi se tulla takaisin iltaruuhkaankin.


Lisäksi koulutusajossa oli tunti sitten Tikkurilantiellä.

----------


## bussireitti

12.9.

HelB 2201 tuli vielä illaksi ajoon 570:lle. Eli ensimmäistä kertaa sähkönivel illalla ajossa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 12.9.
> 
> HelB 2201 tuli vielä illaksi ajoon 570:lle. Eli ensimmäistä kertaa sähkönivel illalla ajossa.


Taitaa tuohonkin rupeamaan sisältyä ihan joku yksittäinen sivu (tyyliin 1,5 kierrosta).

----------


## bussireitti

> Taitaa tuohonkin rupeamaan sisältyä ihan joku yksittäinen sivu (tyyliin 1,5 kierrosta).


Bussitutkan mukaan pitäisi tulla takaisin puoli yhden jälkeen yöllä ajamaan kaksi kierrosta kello 4:ään aamuyöhön asti. Tosin saattaa olla, että siihen kiertoon tulee tavallisesti telibussi.

----------


## Makke93

> Bussitutkan mukaan pitäisi tulla takaisin puoli yhden jälkeen yöllä ajamaan kaksi kierrosta kello 4:ään aamuyöhön asti. Tosin saattaa olla, että siihen kiertoon tulee tavallisesti telibussi.


Viime viikolla oli Helb 738 noilla illan lähdöillä Ke ja To ja tuli sitten takaisin juuri 0:42 eteenpäin ajamaan, mutta kumpanakin päivänä se ajosarja kesti iltapäiväruuhkaan asti, eli epäilen, että 2201:tä siihen nyt pistettäisiin, jos sitä tarvittaan edelleen kuljettajakoulutuksessa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

PL:n autoilla 944, 945, 946 ja 948 on kirjauduttu järjestelmään keskiviikkona 13.9. Nämä lienevät niitä Yutongeja, joita jotkut ovat nähneet siirtokuljetuksissa tien päällä aivan viime päivinä. Kyseessä on tietenkin laitteiden testaaminen.

----------


## Makke93

> PL:n autoilla 944, 945, 946 ja 948 on kirjauduttu järjestelmään keskiviikkona 13.9. Nämä lienevät niitä Yutongeja, joita jotkut ovat nähneet siirtokuljetuksissa tien päällä aivan viime päivinä. Kyseessä on tietenkin laitteiden testaaminen.


Myös autoista 925, 927, 928 ja 929 on kirjauduttu aamun aikana.

----------


## Pera

17.9

HelB 2204 on bussitutkan mukaan linjalla 570, juuri nyt matkalla lentoasemalle.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> 17.9
> 
> HelB 2204 on bussitutkan mukaan linjalla 570, juuri nyt matkalla lentoasemalle.


Juu näin sen, kun ajelin 570 aikasemmin tänään.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

19.9.2022

HB 2201, 2203 ja 2204 ovat kaikki kolme linjalla 570. 2203:lla taitaa olla ensimmäinen kerta linjalla muutenkin.

----------


## Makke93

Helb 2204:lla olikin lyhyt rupeama, kun ajosarja loppui jo ennen klo 7. 2201 toisaalta näyttää olleen yhtäjaksoisesti linjalla aamuviidestä.

----------


## bussireitti

19.9.

HelB 2223 ensimmäistä kertaa kaupallisessa linjaliikenteessä, ajaa nyt parhaillaan linjaa 737K.

----------


## Bussihullu

Tutkan mukaan tänään 19.9. ajettu linjalla 10X Taksikuljetuksen autolla 99992. Mikähän tämä mahtaa todellisuudessa olla?

----------


## Makke93

> 19.9.
> 
> HelB 1830, 1833 ja 1836 runkolinjaväreissä.


1830 näyttää olleen pois viime keskiviikosta 14.9. lauantaihin 17.9., 1833 ja 1836 jo to 8.9.-ke 14.9.

Tuosta sarjasta ei ole vielä oranssina nähty autoja 1817-1820, 1831, 1832, 1834 ja 1838, joista 1831 ja 1832 ovat olleet pois liikenteestä viime torstaista ja perjantaista, eli ilmeisesti ovat vuorossa seuraavana.

----------


## Bussivainu

19.9
Helb 1321 / 431

----------


## Pelastaja11

> Helb 2204:lla olikin lyhyt rupeama, kun ajosarja loppui jo ennen klo 7. 2201 toisaalta näyttää olleen yhtäjaksoisesti linjalla aamuviidestä.


Joo ilmeisesti Pantografin kanssa ilmeisesti jotain ongelmia, kun oli Mellunmäessä klo 7:30 laturin kohdalla HelB:in Hiacen kanssa.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

HelB #2201 (Volvo 7900E-nivel) on suorittanut tänä yönä ensimmäisen yösarjansa linjalla 570. 😎

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tutkan mukaan tänään 19.9. ajettu linjalla 10X Taksikuljetuksen autolla 99992. Mikähän tämä mahtaa todellisuudessa olla?


Ilmeisesti, kuten esimerkiksi nobinalla ovat talon lij koulutuslaitteita. Eli tavallinen lij pääte pultattuna pöytään, jolla kuljettajat harjoittelevat laitteen käyttöä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

22.9.2022

HB 2223 etenee tutkan kartalla linjalla 736 tätä kirjoittaessani. Se on siis A2-sähkö-Volvo.

----------


## Rattivaunu

23.9.2022

HB 2207:lläkin kirjauduttu järjestelmään. Kaikki viittaa testikirjautumiseen.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

26.9.

HelB 1615 (Linkker 13LE) / 23

Yli vuoden tauon jälkeen takaisin linjalla. Tänään 23:lla pitkästä aikaa kolme Linkkeriä samaan aikaan liikenteessä. 1612, 1615 ja 1619

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

28.9.

NF #982 / 349 (A1-Citaro)

----------


## Rattivaunu

30.9.2022

Testikirjautumisvaiheeseen asti on nyt päässyt HB 2208.

----------


## Makke93

2.10-3.10 yö

Helb 2223 / 95N Vaikuttais olevan sekä ensimmäinen kerta yölinjalla että Itä-Helsingin linjoilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

3.10.2022

Bussitutkan mukaan PL:n uudet autot 928, 929, 932, 944, 945 ja 948 on sijoitettu liikenteeseen tänä aamuna. Tähän mennessä olen noteerannut niitä linjoilla 64, 65, 66, 67 ja 522.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

4.10.2022

PL 414 / 59

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

7.10.

HelB 2224 / 736

Toinen A2 Volvo 7900 on päässyt ajoon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

7.10.2022

Linjalla 108N on sähköisien palvelujen mukaan ollut ylimääräisiä lähtöjä 6. - 7.10. välisenä yönä aamuyön puolella. Tutkan mukaan siinä liikenteessä oli myös Runkolinja-Scala HB 1322. Liikenne oli melko tiheää (tiheimmillään 20 min vuoroväli), ja kaupalliset sivut ajettiin vain Espoon suuntaan.

Tutkan mukaan nyt perjantaiaamuna 570:llä on ollut kuusi sähköniveltä samanaikaisesti. Lienee uusi ennätys.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:57 ----------

7.9.

HB #2212 tutkan kartalla Volvolla juuri nyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

11.10.2022 (koskee osaksi muitakin lähimenneisyyden päiviä)

Nämä havainnot koskevat metroa, ja myös sitä mitä tutka ei suoraan näytä. Myös reittilokissa näkyy useiden samojen lähtöjen kohdalla "lähtötieto puuttuu". Metron reitillä M1 on paljon aukkoja etenkin suunnassa Matinkylä - Vuosaari. Päinvastaisessakin suunnassa näkyy jonkin verran "puuttuvia" vuoroja, mutta Vuosaareen mentäessä vain joitakin yksittäisiä lähtöjä näkyy.

Oma arvaukseni on, että tämä liittyy tavalla tai toisella Länsimetron jatkeen puolella liikennöintiin. Rohkenen jopa arvella, että M1:n junat jatkavat tiettyinä ajankohtina hyvinkin johdonmukaisesti Matinkylästä Kivenlahden suuntaan jonnekin asti. Matinkylän aseman jälkeen tietenkin ilman matkustajia. Tutkan kartalla olen havainnut M1:siä Finnoossa. Jossain vaiheessa varmaan alkaa laajakin koeliikenne Kivenlahteen asti. Lisäksi tutkan kartalla näkyy useissa tilanteissa kalustoa Sammalvuoren varikolla, mikä ei liene mitenkään poikkeuksellista. Vähintään "hallisivuja" ajetaan siis säännöllisesti jo Kivenlahteen (ja Kivenlahdesta).

Tämän viestin kirjoittamisen ja muokkauksen kuluessa seurasin tutkan kartalta, kun juna 320 ajoi Kaitaan ja Soukan väliltä Espoonlahteen ja sitten Kivenlahteen. Kivenlahdessa kääntö ja sieltä sitten Sammalvuoren varikolle. Samaan aikaan pari M1:n junaa kävi kääntymässä Finnoossa.

----------


## Makke93

Finnoossa taitaa käydä kääntymässä useampikin vuoro, siitä on videokuvaakin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN0Tpgt3Uf4

Ja jatkeen aukeamiseen littyen, niin länsiväylä uutisoi tänään, että rakentamisessa mukana olleet tahot ovat pitämässä tiedotustilaisuuden torstaina, jolloin todennäköisesti julkaistaan jatkeen matkustajaliikenteen aloituspäivä https://www.lansivayla.fi/paikalliset/5408334

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Finnoossa taitaa käydä kääntymässä useampikin vuoro, siitä on videokuvaakin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN0Tpgt3Uf4


Matinkylän vanha käätöraide on ilmeisesti jäänyt jo kesän aikana pois käytöstä. Tähän liittyen HS:n juttu muutaman viikon takaa. Metrojunat eivät siis ole käyneet kääntymässä Matinkylän kääntöraiteella enää vähään aikaan. Se asia on näkynyt asemien näyttötauluissakin vähän hassulla tavalla eli määränpäänä on laituritauluissa näkynyt "Matinkylä. / Mattby." eli pisteellisinä.

----------


## Makke93

11.10.

Testikirjautumisia tänään Helb 2210:stä, 2218:sta ja 2219:sta, samoin perjantaina oli kirjauduttu 2214:sta ja eilen 2225:stä. 2213 näyttisi olleen jo ihan linjallakin eilen ja tänään.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Näin Volvon sähköbussin tänään Hämeentiellä. Linjaa en huomannut, mutta auton numero 22 -alkuinen

----------


## huusmik

> Oma arvaukseni on, että tämä liittyy tavalla tai toisella Länsimetron jatkeen puolella liikennöintiin. Rohkenen jopa arvella, että M1:n junat jatkavat tiettyinä ajankohtina hyvinkin johdonmukaisesti Matinkylästä Kivenlahden suuntaan jonnekin asti. Matinkylän aseman jälkeen tietenkin ilman matkustajia. Tutkan kartalla olen havainnut M1:siä Finnoossa. Jossain vaiheessa varmaan alkaa laajakin koeliikenne Kivenlahteen asti. Lisäksi tutkan kartalla näkyy useissa tilanteissa kalustoa Sammalvuoren varikolla, mikä ei liene mitenkään poikkeuksellista. Vähintään "hallisivuja" ajetaan siis säännöllisesti jo Kivenlahteen (ja Kivenlahdesta).


Joskus 10.9 paikkeilla koeliikenne Kivenlahteen saakka alkoi jo jossain mittakaavassa, sen verran monta junaa on Kivenlahden metron puolella näkynyt joinakin sen jälkeisinä päivinä.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Näin Volvon sähköbussin tänään Hämeentiellä. Linjaa en huomannut, mutta auton numero 22 -alkuinen


Varmasti kyseessä oli 2223 tai 2224.

----------


## Makke93

13.10. 

Helb 2221 ollut aamupäivän linjalla 734.

----------


## Rattivaunu

14.10.2022

Tutkan mukaan myös HB 2218 on liikenteessä.

EDIT: Lisättiin PL-havainto----- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:21 ----------

Lisäksi tutka kertoo, että PL on sijoittanut liikenteeseen sellaisiakin viime aikoina tulleita Yutongeja, joista ei tätä ennen ole liikennehavaintoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

15.10.2022

Tutkan välittämää tietoa jälleen: Nytpä uusia Volvo-niveliä ilmestyy kuin sieniä sateella, (HB) 2219 on tutkan mukaan ensimmäistä kertaa linjalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.10.2022

Juuri tällä hetkellä tätä kirjoittaessani tutkan mukaan 570:llä on vain uusia niveliä ajossa. Niitä on siis kuusi kappaletta (2202, 2205, 2207, 2208, 2218 ja 2219). Aamulla aiemmin oli yksittäisiä dieseleitäkin, esimerkiksi 1317. Ilmeisesti tällaista tilannetta, että koko liikenne hoituisi edes vähän aikaa yksinomaan noilla nivelillä, ei ole paljon nähty tällä linjalla. Ja tänäänkin varmasti nähtäneen vielä monta dieseliä tuolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

17.10.2022 (Helsinki)

Ensimmäinen kaupallinen vaunu Ilmalan uudella raitio-osuudella näyttäisi olevan #449 (tieto tutkasta). Kirjoitushetkestä katsottuna lähtöaika Ilmalantorilta Jätkäsaareen tulee olemaan 5.56.

----------


## Rattivaunu

17. - 18.10.2022

Maanantaina on kirjauduttu testaamistarkoituksessa HB 2215:llä ja tänään tiistaina 2217:llä.

----------


## JT

Taksikusetus näköjään taas liikennöi miten huvittaa Tuusulan linjoja ainakin kuukauden verran pakulla - #673 out, #819 in.

----------


## Rattivaunu

23.10.2022

Tutkan materiaaleja selatessani huomasin, että metroyksiköt 322 ja 324 ovat olleet liikkeellä 19.10. lähtien, toinen enemmän ja toinen vähän vähemmän. Noista kahdesta yksiköstä en ole huomannut mainintoja muissa ketjuissa enkä varmaan muilla palstoillakaan.

----------


## aki

24.10

570 / Helb 622

----------


## Makke93

24.10. Ma

Helb 2230, 2231 ja 2233:sta oli testikirjauduttu linjalle 570

25.10. Ti

Helb 2236:sta oli tehty testikirjautuminen myös.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 24.10. Ma
> 
> Helb 2230, 2231 ja 2233:sta oli testikirjauduttu linjalle 570
> 
> 25.10. Ti
> 
> Helb 2236:sta oli tehty testikirjautuminen myös.


Ke 26.10.

Nyt on kirjauduttu autosta HB 2241, uutta materiaalia puskee tuutista nyt kiivaaseen tahtiin.

----------


## Makke93

Ke 26.10.

Täänään kirjauduttu vielä lisäksi Helb 2242:sta. Helb 2239 on puolestaan päässyt suoraan linjalle, liikkuu tällä hetkellä kartalla linjalla 735.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:04 ----------

2227 vaikuttaisi olevan myös ensimmäistä päivää linjalla. Sillä ei näyttänyt olevankaan testikirjautumisia ennen linjalle lähtöä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ke 26.10.
> 
> 2227 vaikuttaisi olevan myös ensimmäistä päivää linjalla. Sillä ei näyttänyt olevankaan testikirjautumisia ennen linjalle lähtöä.


Ilmeisesti on niinkin, että ihan kaikista testikirjautumisista ei siirry jälkiä historian puolelle. 2227:n tilannetta en ole seurannut erikseen.

----------


## Makke93

To 27.10.

Helb:t 2230, 2231 ja 2233 ovat päässet liikenteeseen. 

Sitten vähän toisenlainen havainto:

Olen ihmetellyt minkä takia Eil-rungot näkyvät datassa numeroilla 5206 ja 5207. Näistä ensimmäinen on hiljattain palannut liikenteeseen oltua viimeksi toukokuussa kerran ja sitä ennen viime vuoden puolella. Katselin vorgista kuvia noista, joissa on mainittu vaunujen numerot ja huomasin, että datassa vielä näkyvinä päivinä kyydissä oleva Eilf vaunut ovat joko 25206 tai 25207, eli tuo numero datassa on konnarivaunun numero ilman ensimmäistä kakkosta.

----------


## Makke93

Helb 2204 on tiettävästi ollut pois liikenteestä syyskuun puolestavälistä asti sen jälkeen, kun sillä oli jotain häikkää latauksen kanssa. Mutta mikä on 2207:n laita, joka on ollut nyt pois jo kaksi viikkoa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta mikä on 2207:n laita, joka on ollut nyt pois jo kaksi viikkoa?


Näköjään sellainen laita, että nyt tiistaina 1.11. se liikkuu taas tutkan kartalla (omalla linjallaan).

----------


## Rattivaunu

2.11.2022

Tässä kun nyt noita testikirjautumisia on tänne kerrottu, niin jatkettakoon samoissa merkeissä. Tuoreimpia tutkahavaintojani ovat HB 2211 ja 2244 tältä aamulta. Eilen (1.11.) on kirjauduttu 2237:llä.

Tutkasta pääteltävissä olisi myös se, että 2229 ja 2234 olisivat päässeet ensimmäistä kertaa linjalle 1.11.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Bussitutka näyttää nykyään myös U-linjan 280 tapahtumia reaaliaikaisesti ja kerryttää historiaakin. Liikennöitsijänä näkyy Matkahuolto. Ilmeisesti hyvin suuri osa tuosta liikenteestä on J. Vainion Liikenne Oy:n hoidossa.

----------


## ttsirkia

Katsotaan tuleeko muitakin U-linjoja jossain vaiheessa
https://twitter.com/HSLdevcom/status...25504936906752

----------


## Rattivaunu

7.11.2022

Nyt on saatu Volvo-sähköjä Kontulankin suunnan linjoille. Tutkan mukaan HB 2242 ja 2244 liikkuvat mm. linjoilla 94 ja 95. Vielä kaksi päivää sitten ne nähtiin Tikkurilan linjoilla, ja tulivat ikuistettuakin siellä.

----------


## Makke93

Ma 7.11.2022

Ja Helb 2211 päässyt linjalle, eli koko nivelsarja on nyt ollut ajossa.

----------


## Bussihullu

8.11.
En oo varma oliko tänne jo havainnoitu, mutta HELB 1619 näkyy tutkassa numerolla 19.

----------


## KriZuu

8.11.2022

Nobinan 1409 ja 1420 testikirjautuneet tänään. Nämä ovat oletettavasti vuodenvaihteen BYD-sarjaa linjoille 52, 53, 56, 57.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> 8.11.
> En oo varma oliko tänne jo havainnoitu, mutta HELB 1619 näkyy tutkassa numerolla 19.


Mutta auto 19 on VDL Citea...🤔

----------


## Makke93

Näkyy siis Nobinan 19:a

----------


## Rattivaunu

9.11.2022

Keskiviikko, arkiaamu siis, on eletty liikennöintivuorokautta 04:00 - 07:30 ja tarkastellaan linjaa 570. Tähän asti on menty tämän liikennöintivuorokauden aikana pelkillä Volvo-nivelillä (tiedot Bussitutkasta). Lienee ensimmäinen täyden liikenteen aamu puolikahdeksalta, että on päästy tähän.

(EDIT: päivitys klo 8:00)

Ja vähän ennen kahdeksaa 570:lle tuli kaksi 13-Scalaa.

----------


## Makke93

Ennen noita scaloja ehti olla 15 eri niveltä linjalla klo 4:30 jälkeen, että ei ihan päästy nivelillä täyteen automäärään.

----------


## Bussihullu

> Mutta auto 19 on VDL Citea...🤔


Näin siis auton 1619 omin silmin ajossa ja tutkassa se oli numerolla 19...muuta en tiedä.

----------


## nickr

Avoimen datan mukaan HelB #619 olisi ajanut sunnuntaina 13.11. yhden lähdön linjalla 23 Rautatientori-Pirkkola. Voiko pitää paikkansa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Avoimen datan mukaan HelB #619 olisi ajanut sunnuntaina 13.11. yhden lähdön linjalla 23 Rautatientori-Pirkkola. Voiko pitää paikkansa?


Sillä samalla lähdöllä näkyy toinenkin auto, joten #619 ei varmaan ole oikeasti ollut silloin linjalla.

----------


## aki

16.11

560 / Helb 738, lähdöt 22.09 ja 0.24 Myyrmäestä sekä 23.10 Vuosaaresta.

----------


## bussireitti

> 16.11
> 
> 560 / Helb 738, lähdöt 22.09 ja 0.24 Myyrmäestä sekä 23.10 Vuosaaresta.


Tuli Helb 1507 tilalle.

----------


## Noksu

Tuusulassa linjoilla 964 - 966 on tänään ajossa Taksikuljetuksen auto 669. Mikähän kulkuväline mahtaa olla kyseessä?

----------


## Miska

> Tuusulassa linjoilla 964 - 966 on tänään ajossa Taksikuljetuksen auto 669. Mikähän kulkuväline mahtaa olla kyseessä?


Tämä on mahdollisesti (ex.?) Korsisaari 20. En tiedä, onko pysyvämpikin hankinta, mutta jotain kalustoa Taksikuljetus tarvinnee linjalle 16 vuodenvaihteesta alkaen. Linjan 544 Ivecot kun vapautuvat vasta elokuussa.

----------


## Wolde

> Tämä on mahdollisesti (ex.?) Korsisaari 20. En tiedä, onko pysyvämpikin hankinta, mutta jotain kalustoa Taksikuljetus tarvinnee linjalle 16 vuodenvaihteesta alkaen. Linjan 544 Ivecot kun vapautuvat vasta elokuussa.


Myöskin Korsisaaren #21 (RSL-851) on siirtynyt Taksikuljetuksen riveihin. Joten hyvin todennäköinen sijoitus on tuo 16.

----------


## bussireitti

22.11.

HelB 2208 / 560 (Volvon sähkönivel)

----------


## Noksu

Linjalla 111 on ollut jo muutaman tunnin ajossa HelB 1342. Onko etanoli-Scania tehnyt paluun vai onko jokin muu auto saanut sen vanhat LIJ-laitteet?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Linjalla 111 on ollut jo muutaman tunnin ajossa HelB 1342. Onko etanoli-Scania tehnyt paluun vai onko jokin muu auto saanut sen vanhat LIJ-laitteet?


Sanoisin että joku toinen auto saanut sen laitteet...

----------


## Noksu

> Linjalla 111 on ollut jo muutaman tunnin ajossa HelB 1342. Onko etanoli-Scania tehnyt paluun vai onko jokin muu auto saanut sen vanhat LIJ-laitteet?


Kyseessä on HelB 1922.

----------


## aki

23.11

Helb 611 / 92,95,97,98

----------


## canis lupus

25.11.2022

NF 900/510. Varmistan kun/jos osuu kohdalle

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 25.11.2022
> 
> NF 900/510. Varmistan kun/jos osuu kohdalle


LIJ-laite taitaa antaa harhaanjohtavaa tietoa. Tässä ketjussa on muutama kuukausi sitten kerrottu, että NF 1156 näkyy avoimen datan aineistossa 900:sena.

----------


## Rattivaunu

25.11.2022

Tutkan mukaan HB 1905 liikkuu 570:llä. Sillä linjalla Suburban lienee uusi tuttavuus, samoin kaasu käyttövoimana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

28.11.2022

Tutkan mukaan HB 2217 (nivel) liikkuu tällä hetkellä linjalla 560.

----------


## Pera

28.11

Tutkan mukaan PL 621 (Solaris Urbino 12 Hybrid) on ajettu pari lähtöä linjalla 52. Tämä auto ollu viimeksi linjalla 8.11.2021.

----------


## Miska

> 28.11
> 
> Tutkan mukaan PL 621 (Solaris Urbino 12 Hybrid) on ajettu pari lähtöä linjalla 52.


Näyttäisi homma jääneen kesken jo toisella sivulla.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Näyttäisi homma jääneen kesken jo toisella sivulla.



Kovasti oli peruttuja ajoja 52:lla tänään poikkeusinfon mukaan

----------


## bussireitti

30.11.

PL 297 / 53 (Oranssi teli-Volvo)

----------


## Mokka

13.12.2022

PL 946 / 172, 173Z

Kirkkonummella näyttäisi olleen tänään ensimmäiset sähköbussilla ajetut sivut. Kyseessä siis Yutong-teli.

----------


## LimoSWN

> 13.12.2022
> 
> PL 946 / 172, 173Z
> 
> Kirkkonummella näyttäisi olleen tänään ensimmäiset sähköbussilla ajetut sivut. Kyseessä siis Yutong-teli.


Tuo on nähty ihan paikanpäällä.

----------


## Bussivainu

21.9
Helb 624 / 63

----------


## kallio843

22.12

HB 2224 / 69

----------


## JT

La 24.12.

NF #1417 / 549

----------


## Makke93

29.12.

PL 944/500 Sininen Yutong runkolinjalla


Mitäs olette muuten muut mieltä, kun tää rupeaa olemaan aika pitkä havaintolangaksi, että aloitetaanko vuodenvaihteessa vuosikohtainen havaintolanka avoimelle datalle? Ylläpito/Moderaattori voi ilmeisesti uudelleennimetä tämän langan vastaamaan paremmin loppumisajankohtaa, jos siihen päädytään.

----------


## bussireitti

30.12.

Viimeiset PL:n lähdöt linjalla 53;

Auto 693 (Yutong E12) Uusmäestä klo 17:55
Auto 871 (Volvo 8900LE vm. 2012) Arabiasta klo 17:57

----------


## Rattivaunu

30.12.2022

Bussitutkasta on nähtävissä, että Tammelundin Liikenteen nimissä oleva auto 8 on kirjautunut järjestelmään pe 30.12.2022. Järjestysnumero 8 ei sano minulle mitään, ehkä yhtiö on hankkinut uutta kalustoa?

----------


## Rantamörkö

> 30.12.2022
> 
> Bussitutkasta on nähtävissä, että Tammelundin Liikenteen nimissä oleva auto 8 on kirjautunut järjestelmään pe 30.12.2022. Järjestysnumero 8 ei sano minulle mitään, ehkä yhtiö on hankkinut uutta kalustoa?


Uusi Volvo A2 7900E, rek KUT-368.

----------

